# NVCH-30 Reissue by watch.ru w/ Meranom



## applelone

Hi, there!

Some good news for you!

Comrades from russian forum are making NVCH-30 Reissue right now.

Pretty cool?







*Specifications:
*Manufactirer - Meranon
Water Resist - 30 ATM
Case Diameter - 42 mm
Concept n Style - Tobacco Matt Dial w/ On-dial marks w/ Withe Superluminova (C3)
Movement - Vostok 2415
Price (approx.) - Starts from 180 USD (info since Feb. 2014)
MEMBERS LIST AND LATEST INFO (rus|eng)

First, they have only 100 places, so only few WUS members had a luck to join this project. But now, number of limited watches has grown up to 200 pieces, so you can join this project and get one gorgeous NVCH-30 Amphibia w/ 30 ATM WR.

*UPD*

*NVCH-30 equipment: *
2 types of lugs 
2 types of straps - nylon and leather
So, there is only one design with many accessories. That's means, you'll have both types of lugs! :-!

*UPD 2*

*Here is TWO MEMBERS LISTS:*
_OLD (100)_
*NEW (300) *
*I am (Komandir on watch.ru НВЧ-30 Project) decided, and comrades from watch.ru and Meranom supported my decision, to increase number of watches. As Meranon says, 300 pieces with 300 meters!*

*UPD 3*

*About payment and shipment.

I and Meranom thinks about it. I think, it will be the same methods of payment and shipment as on Meranom site.
This will be more clear in the end of Fall.*

*UPD 4*



igorIV said:


> Hello comrades!
> Originally post on the Watch.ru
> 
> *I'm proposed:*
> When you pay amount per wristwatch - please *paid additional 0.34%* of the watch value, as payment for issue №1 from list - wristwatch *applelone*.
> Thank you!
> *PLEASE!* If someone, for whatever reason, can not\will not want to pay, please let me know by PM (confidentially and no offense).
> Thanks to all!


*UPD 5
*








Best regards,
applelone


----------



## serser

Hello...can i join the project? if possible I'm in!!


----------



## applelone

Yes, I'll add you to members list.:-!


----------



## serser

applelone said:


> Yes, I'll add you to members list.:-!


Thank you, you made my day!!


----------



## Geoff Adams

Hello Applelone - Yes, I would like to add my name to this project - I'm in if you will have me?

Can I assume that we get a choice of either the watch on the left or the one on the right. At what stage do you make this choice please?


----------



## GuessWho

Can't pass up this one, I'm in!


----------



## frantsous

Geoff Adams said:


> Hello Applelone - Yes, I would like to add my name to this project - I'm in if you will have me?
> 
> Can I assume that we get a choice of either the watch on the left or the one on the right. At what stage do you make this choice please?


+1

I am only interested by the  the watch on the right with the 300m's lug. I have already the number 61. So it is good for this model (the one I would like)?









If yes, I am interested to reserve a second one.

Thank you.


----------



## GenkiSushi

Hi sir, I am also interested in this project. I would like to be added to the list if possible. Thank you.


----------



## Ham2

Great to see this project moving forward and many thanks and congratulations to the forces behind it - a fantastic rendition of an iconic diver. You watch.ru guys are a becoming a bad influence on my wallet

My preference/vote is for the wire lug version seen on the original 300m divers. Just let me know when and where to send the money.


----------



## Geoff Adams

frantsous said:


> +1
> 
> I am only interested by the  the watch on the right with the 300m's lug. I have already the number 61. So it is good for this model (the one I would like)?
> 
> View attachment 1630322
> 
> 
> If yes, I am interested to reserve a second one.
> 
> Thank you.


I am assuming from the posts above that we are making our preference of watch known now. In that case I too would like to have the watch on the right hand side - the wire lug version shown above please Comrade Applelone


----------



## yev

The lugs are interchangeable and from what I understand and from what's written in the image, both lugs as well as both straps are included in the package. applelone please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Ctuccio

I would like one


----------



## mp34me

Hello applelone,

Please reserve the 300m swing lug for me. Thanks


----------



## drbobguy

Guys I think there is only one version, the lugs are swappable.


----------



## f3rdin

Wow ! If it is still possible I also would like one ! 
Congratulation for this amazing project !


----------



## Mitch1

Hello,
I would like to be added to the project.

Thanks!


----------



## Geoff Adams

yev said:


> The lugs are interchangeable and from what I understand and from what's written in the image, both lugs as well as both straps are included in the package. applelone please correct me if I'm wrong.


If this is the case, then even better! Assuming so, please then, Comrade Appleloney, just add my name to the list, as my wanting for this watch has now turned to something that can only be described as, desperation


----------



## Kisifer

Please add me to the project too!!! It looks like a great watch!!


----------



## Kisifer

Oohh I just noticed that I'm in this project already


----------



## yipbop

Hi, can you please add me to this project?


----------



## applelone

*NVCH-30 equipment: *
2 types of lugs 
2 types of straps - nylon and leather
So, there is only one design with many accessories. That's means, you'll have both types of lugs! :-!


----------



## avers

Please add me to the project, one watch for me!


----------



## fhp

Hello comrade Applelone,

If it is still possible, I really would like to join this amazing project.It would be kind of you if you can confirm me it is ok.

Thank you


----------



## Timepiece Tenderfoot

I'm glad to see this project brought back to the forefront. 

I'm on the list already, thanks again to applelone for allowing the F10 WUS members to be involved. :-!


----------



## frantsous

Thank youi! it is clear now.


----------



## BizzyC

Hi -
Please add me to the list. Thank you!!


----------



## Geoff Adams

frantsous said:


> Thank youi! it is clear now.


+1


----------



## Patagonico

I would like to be added to the list if possible. Thank you.


----------



## sriracha

I see that the movement has been changed to the automatic 2415 instead of the handwinding 2409...any chance of a choice?


----------



## GuessWho

Yay! I'm on the list!

Really excited for this one!


----------



## minicooper

Boujour, 

If there is room could you put me on the list .If Please 

thank you


----------



## Pato Sentado

Still in time to join?
I have something similar...


----------



## GenkiSushi

Thanks for adding me to the list applelone. Just one question sir. What does the # of fasting mea, as I am labeled no. 8? Thanks again!


Edit: Oh, nevermind. It was just the post when I made a reservation (was post #8 in this thread).


----------



## applelone

Hi there!

*Here is TWO MEMBERS LISTS:*
*OLD (100)*
*NEW (200)*

Best regards,
applelone


----------



## applelone

sriracha said:


> I see that the movement has been changed to the automatic 2415 instead of the handwinding 2409...any chance of a choice?


Only auto.

*You all have been added to the MEMBERS LIST.*
Still only _*22 places available*_!


----------



## mp34me

Thank you Applelone for adding me to the list.


----------



## hked

Please add me to the list.


----------



## Geoff Adams

GuessWho said:


> Yay! I'm on the list!
> 
> Really excited for this one!


+1

Thank you so much Comrade Applelone, for adding me to the list too - I am very grateful! I look forward to being told when and how to pay for my share of this wonderful project.


----------



## f3rdin

Yay !
Thank you so much for adding me to the list! I am so excited about this !


----------



## fhp

Thank you very much, Applelone for having taken into account my subscription. It is a really fantastic project. Like others here, please let me know how and when I pay for it. Many thanks again. !!


----------



## Krzysztofski

Hello! If there is still some room, I'd like to be on the list. Thank you! It would be kind of you to confirm if it is ok.

It is an AWESOME project!!! I'm very excited about it.


----------



## Krzysztofski

I just saw I'm added on the list, I'm soooo happy about it! THANK YOU!


----------



## Rune Christiansen

Sign me up, please. Looks Nice


----------



## kakefe

i m also in ....pls add me to the members list..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 103ssv

Please add me to the project, one watch for me please.

103


----------



## manu598

Hello, 
Comment s'inscrire pour ce magnifique projet ??


----------



## Krzysztofski

Manu, tu fais juste la demande ici sur ce fil et en anglais.


----------



## starman69

I'm interested too, but do you accept payment via paypal?


----------



## GenkiSushi

Oh wow. There are only 14 slots left out of the 200. I hope this project pushes through.


----------



## manu598

Hello,
Please add me to the project, one watch for me please.
Thank


----------



## applelone

starman69 said:


> I'm interested too, but do you accept payment via paypal?


Humm, yesterday it was yes...


----------



## applelone

GenkiSushi said:


> Oh wow. There are only 14 slots left out of the 200. I hope this project pushes through.


Only 10 slots is empty.


----------



## NoLeftTurn

Is it possible to reserve onevof the watches on the right? If so, please count me in!


----------



## Ham2

NoLeftTurn said:


> Is it possible to reserve onevof the watches on the right? If so, please count me in!


 watch will come with both lug types and bands


----------



## applelone

NoLeftTurn said:


> Is it possible to reserve onevof the watches on the right? If so, please count me in!


You was added to MAIN LIST.

*NVCH-30 equipment: *
2 types of lugs 
2 types of straps - nylon and leather
So, there is only one design with many accessories. That's means, you'll have both types of lugs! :-!


----------



## NoLeftTurn

Ok count me in! $180, right?


----------



## applelone

NoLeftTurn said:


> Ok count me in! $180, right?


It's old price. We are waiting for Meranom to get new info about process and price.


----------



## matticai

Please put me on the list if there is still a slot available.

Thank you.


----------



## billbrasky

Please put me on the list. I would prefer the swing lug but will take the other if no longer available. Thanks.


----------



## watchik

Please add me also to the list - I am interested only in the watch on the right (with the lugs). Thanks!

Edit: just realized it's one watch - even better, still interested.


----------



## watchobs

Would also be interested in being added to list if it's still possible? If the rendering's are true to form this will be an amazing end result!


----------



## Karsten

Please add me to the list/project.
If possible watch # 196.


----------



## mysterian

I would like to be added to the list please.

Excellent project!


----------



## armorius

Hello Komrads !!!

Superb !!!!

Am to late or it's still possible for me to reserve one and suscribe at ur project НВЧ-30 ?

My Best regards,

Armorius

TY for additional list ... 20 fingers crossed

!!!


----------



## chirs1211

Add me to the list too please 

Chris


----------



## Auto Winder

Please add me to the list if still possible...


----------



## lmurtone

Add me to the list please.


----------



## rikk727

Can I still be added? Please?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toolonginexile

I would like to be on the list if its possible at this date...


----------



## watchik

Nice! I made it to the list. I have never down this before - what is the next step? Do I have to keep checking this discussion for future info?


----------



## tomead

Count me in too.


----------



## NoLeftTurn

I too am interested in the next step. Do we have a timeline or an estimated finish date? When should we pay? Why is my name in grey on the list? 

So many questions!


----------



## watchik

NoLeftTurn said:


> I too am interested in the next step. Do we have a timeline or an estimated finish date? When should we pay? Why is my name in grey on the list?
> 
> So many questions!


Grey means WUS member.


----------



## Ejekutor

HI applelone: Please add me for this project in the waiting list. Many thanks!


----------



## desuperman

add me to the list please!


----------



## sq100

The renders look awesome, thanks for all your hard work on the project :-!


----------



## Don Logan

Hello,

Kindly add me too the list as well. What a great project! Hopefully this is just one of many custom projects to come in the future.


----------



## applelone

*REGISTRATION LIST IS UPDATED.*

*Next step* is waiting for Meranoms answer about price and production stage.

All discussions on russian forum about watches, packages or accessories I will repeat here on wus.


----------



## michele

Hi, please count me in (wire lugs version).


----------



## Perdendosi

Sad that I didn't look at WUS this weekend... :-(. Add me to the waiting list please!


----------



## RFollia

Hi, just Registered in the forum.
Can you add me to the list (or waiting list if there is no other option).
I'm interested in wire lugs+nylon band.
Best regards and thank you
Robert


----------



## amphibic

Please add me to the list 

Is the bezel made of steel or chrome/brass as usual?

Thanks
Amphibic


----------



## DYC

Please add me to the list 
Thanks


----------



## 20ATM

Hello,

Could you add me to the list. Thanks in advance, and why not making 300 pieces. The watch has a water resistance rating of 300 meter. 
Best regards,


Kees.


----------



## claradead

PLEASE ADD ME I missed out on all the Meranom SEs that I wanted and I really need this!!!


----------



## ericdraven

well hell put me on any list you got . please


----------



## 93EXCivic

Can I please get added to the list? 

I am desperate for a wire lug Amphibian and have about given up finding an original for a price I can afford.


----------



## OKEAH

Comrades, this is an exciting project (I am a sucker for swing/wire lug Amphibia) and many thanks to Comrade applelone and our Comrades in forum.watch.ru involved in this for their excellent efforts! 

Although I have made my reservation in this project and am very excited to do so, limited edition numbered watches are not quite my thing; I find them a little "elitist" and not exactly in sync with the ideals of Soviet watch manufacturing (make a lot, keep them cheap and reliable). This after all is a remake of a famous Soviet watch (although the original soviet 30 atm was a small production watch for military divers only, the remake is for the enjoyment of peaceful civilians). Since the demand has already substantially exceeded 200 pieces (with 30+ on the waiting list as of this post) I would like to make a couple of (different) suggestions. 

1) Make 300 watches (to match the 300m waterproof rating) This will also help keep the price more soviet too. This can be done with or without individual numbering (but a mere mention, on the caseback or better only on the passport) that only 300 are to be made.

Or even better in my opinion, 

2) Drop the numbering completely and have Chistopol/meranom produce enough of these to keep everyone happy. We hope the price will be kept 'soviet'.

At any rate the "final edition" (with unlimited-limited reeditions) joke that occured with another iconic watch should in my opinion be avoided.

Perhaps there can be a vote on this, again just a suggestion.


----------



## chirs1211

I'm something like 8th on waiting list so making 300 get my vote
But i guess it's up to the original 200 to decide this

Chris


----------



## 93EXCivic

chirs1211 said:


> I'm something like 8th on waiting list so making 300 get my vote
> But i guess it's up to the original 200 to decide this
> 
> Chris


+1. 300 would be awesome.


----------



## dutchassasin

If you decide to up the production from 200 pieces to say 250 or 300 pieces i think i will order one too


----------



## ffdoxa

applelone said:


> Hi, there!
> 
> Some good news for you!
> 
> Comrades from russian forum are making NVCH-30 Reissue right now.
> 
> Pretty cool?
> View attachment 1630168
> 
> *Specifications:
> *Manufactirer - Meranon
> Water Resist - 30 ATM
> Case Diameter - 42 mm
> Concept n Style - Tobacco Matt Dial w/ On-dial marks w/ Withe Superluminova (C3)
> Movement - Vostok 2415
> Price (approx.) - Starts from 180 USD (info since Feb. 2014)
> MEMBERS LIST AND LATEST INFO (rus|eng)
> 
> First, they have only 100 places, so only few WUS members had a luck to join this project. But now, number of limited watches has grown up to 200 pieces, so you can join this project and get one gorgeous NVCH-30 Amphibia w/ 30 ATM WR.
> 
> *UPD*
> 
> *NVCH-30 equipment: *
> 2 types of lugs
> 2 types of straps - nylon and leather
> So, there is only one design with many accessories. That's means, you'll have both types of lugs! :-!
> 
> *UPD 2*
> 
> *Here is TWO MEMBERS LISTS:*
> OLD (100)
> NEW (200)
> 
> Best regards,
> applelone


hi I'm very interested to buy one of this watch. How can we do ?
regards
franck


----------



## NoLeftTurn

No one panic just yet! While this is only the second SE I have signed up on WUS I have kept my eye on several. People often sign up and back out later. Heck, if the price of this one goes up by much I may have to back out myself!


----------



## applelone

Hi there!
*IMPORTAT INFO!*

1. We're going to make personal members numbers on a watches!







2. If we'll have 100 places in waiting list, maybe we'll give more rooms. But I think it wouldn't be so.
3. To make this project real, to make this type of case, Meranom had to order *500 pieces*. *200 - Forum Edition*, *300 - Serial Edition*. The difference is that forum watches (FE) will have luxury configuration and characteristics, as opposed to serial watches (SE). SE will not have golden on-dial marks, golden hands and C3 Superluminova. SE may have cheaper complete set and another price. SE will be 2 (or 1) design, another than FE. And only FE will have guaranteed of 300 m WR.


----------



## rikk727

Clarification please. Which forum? WUS? Or the meranom forum?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wizee

applelone said:


> Hi there!
> *IMPORTAT INFO!*
> 
> 1. We're going to make personal members numbers on a watches!
> View attachment 1638096
> 
> 2. If we'll have 100 places in waiting list, maybe we'll give more rooms. But I think it wouldn't be so.
> 3. To make this project real, to make this type of case, Meranom had to order *500 pieces*. *200 - Forum Edition*, *300 - Serial Edition*. The difference is that forum watches (FE) will have luxury configuration and characteristics, as opposed to serial watches (SE). SE will not have golden on-dial marks, golden hands and C3 Superluminova. SE may have cheaper complete set and another price. SE will be 2 (or 1) design, another than FE. And only FE will have guaranteed of 300 m WR.


I assume the pieces being offered here are the Forum Edition. Can Meranom not increase the order to 600 watches total (300 forum, 300 serial)? Or at least 550 watches (250 forum, 300 serial)?

Count me in on the Forum Edition watch waiting list!


----------



## applelone

rikk727 said:


> Clarification please. Which forum? WUS? Or the meranom forum?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Forum Edition (FE) - watches for forum.watch.ru and wus, not serial.


----------



## 93EXCivic

applelone said:


> Hi there!
> *IMPORTAT INFO!*
> 
> 1. We're going to make personal members numbers on a watches!
> View attachment 1638096
> 
> 2. If we'll have 100 places in waiting list, maybe we'll give more rooms. But I think it wouldn't be so.
> 3. To make this project real, to make this type of case, Meranom had to order *500 pieces*. *200 - Forum Edition*, *300 - Serial Edition*. The difference is that forum watches (FE) will have luxury configuration and characteristics, as opposed to serial watches (SE). SE will not have golden on-dial marks, golden hands and C3 Superluminova. SE may have cheaper complete set and another price. SE will be 2 (or 1) design, another than FE. And only FE will have guaranteed of 300 m WR.


So if we are unable to get a Forum edition, how does one going about getting a Serial Edition?


----------



## GenkiSushi

93EXCivic said:


> So if we are unable to get a Forum edition, how does one going about getting a Serial Edition?


I am guessing the SE will be sold at the meranom website.


----------



## amphibic

applelone, please make this project as 250-300 FE and 250-300 SE 
We all really want to get a special piece of Russian Watchmaking Industry!
We are all Amphibian Fans!


----------



## RAMONDEMORON

Could tou add me to the waiting list, please?.


----------



## OKEAH

applelone said:


> Hi there!
> *IMPORTAT INFO!*
> 
> 1. We're going to make personal members numbers on a watches!
> 2. If we'll have 100 places in waiting list, maybe we'll give more rooms. But I think it wouldn't be so.
> 3. To make this project real, to make this type of case, Meranom had to order *500 pieces*. *200 - Forum Edition*, *300 - Serial Edition*. The difference is that forum watches (FE) will have luxury configuration and characteristics, as opposed to serial watches (SE). SE will not have golden on-dial marks, golden hands and C3 Superluminova. SE may have cheaper complete set and another price. SE will be 2 (or 1) design, another than FE. And only FE will have guaranteed of 300 m WR.


Thank you Comrades applelone and meranom for this information! Knowing this in advance will be appreciated by the Comrades who have reserved watches.


----------



## taike

Late to the party. Wait list please!


----------



## applelone

We may increase the number of FE watches to 300, if the waiting list will have 100 places.


----------



## wizee

There are at least three more people from WUS that you can add to the list *(*RAMONDEMORON, taike, and I) and we can probably make 50 on the waiting list quite easily. What's wrong with making 250 Forum Edition watches?


----------



## starman69

Add me to the list please :-!


----------



## eaglesOfTheTown

Please put me on the waiting list as well. I would appreciate an effort to bring the number of FE to somewhere around 250.


----------



## Grim Cat

I wish I saw this sooner. I'm very interested in this watch, please put me on the waiting list as well.


----------



## SteveA95

I have been watching this new watch for a while and thought I had absolutely missed the opportunity to get one.

But the latest news is great - I can at least get on the waiting list and the number might be expanded.

So please add me to the waiting list

Steve


----------



## marathonna

you can put me on the waiting list too...(please)...

thx


----------



## NY350GT

Please add me to the waiting list as well. Thanks.


----------



## applelone

Hi there!

We will make 200 or 300 pieces, not 250 or smth else.

I'll update waiting list some later.

The production (НВЧ-30 Forum Edition) will be released in November.


----------



## dutchassasin

It must be russian "logic" that i dont understand Applelone, there are already 40 people on the waitlist so 250 pieces is a achieveable number of watches.
I dont think there will ever become 100 people on the waitlist...


----------



## kakefe

i think it s a matter of econony to decrease the cost of production line.. no need to link it to russian logic... 

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## dutchassasin

kakefe said:


> i think it s a matter of econony to decrease the cost of production line.. no need to link it to russian logic...
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


Usually the formula is as follows: the more you order , the cheaper it gets per item. 
But Applelone decides so it doesnt matter what we think.


----------



## taike

I am hopeful of reaching 300 in the next few weeks. Nine new requests not yet updated on the list makes it 249 so far. This thread started nine days ago generated 90 requests.


----------



## Rat Fink

Hi, please add me to the waiting thanks.


----------



## NoLeftTurn

applelone said:


> Hi there!
> 
> We will make 200 or 300 pieces, not 250 or smth else.
> 
> I'll update waiting list some later.
> 
> The production (НВЧ-30 Forum Edition) will be released in November.


November? Nice!


----------



## slls

Hi, you can add me on the list too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Geoff Adams

I came to the forum too late to get on the original list, and I had been looking at this project from afar for ages thinking I had missed out on the chance to get one of these, such a great project and watch I really wanted one! Then, on the night that this further list was created I was lying in bed unable to get to sleep at 1am UK time. I decided to have a look at my phone because I was bored, and so glad I went onto F10 - I rushed downstairs to my laptop immediately to add my name to the list - and when my name was added I was made number 161. As my year of birth in 1961 I am so happy, I think it was meant to be! Looking at the response so far, I think there will surely be another 50 people to make up the 300, I will be surprised if there isn't!


----------



## wyt

Hi, I would like to be added to the waiting list too. Thanks.


----------



## city-dweller

please add me to the waiting list. 
many thanks


----------



## James_

Is the cost still $180?


----------



## Yarbles

My first post here : I too would like to be added to the list!


----------



## putra3007

James_ said:


> Is the cost still $180?


Appleone mentioned earlier that this was the initial estimate. Meranom will update us the price again (if there is changes).

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchik

dutchassasin said:


> It must be russian "logic" that i dont understand Applelone, there are already 40 people on the waitlist so 250 pieces is a achieveable number of watches.
> I dont think there will ever become 100 people on the waitlist...


The problem is that some people will cancel their orders. Maybe they should start collecting payments/pre-orders/deposits and determine the total number of watches based on the amount of people that have already paid.


----------



## jokke

Please add me to the list.

Thanks!


----------



## applelone

dutchassasin said:


> But Applelone decides so it doesnt matter what we think.


Yep, you are absolutely right! Never mind your mind.

Hi there!

You all was added to *Waiting List*. By now, it's *200 - Main List*, *71 - Waiting List*.

We are thinking on increasing production to 300 pieces. But we must have 100 full in 100 rooms in Waiting List. I think we can do this!


----------



## avers

Applelone, please advise when you anticipate to start collecting payments for this watch.


----------



## dutchassasin

There i was thinking we will never reach 100 on the waiting list, turns out already 71 people are in :-!
Did somebody tell our friends at FMR and HDR of this project and the waiting list?


----------



## applelone

dutchassasin said:


> Did somebody tell our friends at FMR and HDR of this project and the waiting list?


Yes, you can tell them. It would be cool.


----------



## Yarbles

I see I made it onto the wait list , Thanks : ) Hopefully theres enough people for a 300 run.


----------



## minicooper

Hello, Applelone

I opened up a post about it on the forum FMR last few days. Projets horlogers (externes)

I hope sincerely that you will come to 300 orders.


----------



## sanmosan

Appleone I'm interested to join the project, can you add me to the wait list?
Regards.


----------



## Krzysztofski

applelone said:


> Yes, you can tell them. It would be cool.


Hi There! FMR is aware of the project, and we are talking a lot about that awesome project. Many of us are on the list and some on the waiting list.


----------



## Thunderdaddy

Hi-- add me to the list for sure. Let me know how to get in. Thanks


----------



## starman69

I think I'm on the list, very well 
If we must begin a payment, no problem. :-!


----------



## wizee

Let's keep the momentum going! 74 on the waiting list, 26 more to go.


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior

applelone said:


> Yep, you are absolutely right! Never mind your mind.
> 
> Hi there!
> 
> You all was added to *Waiting List*. By now, it's *200 - Main List*, *71 - Waiting List*.
> 
> We are thinking on increasing production to 300 pieces. But we must have 100 full in 100 rooms in Waiting List. I think we can do this!


I've just found this thread, this looks great!

I'll happily join the waiting list in the hope of bumping it up to the 100 mark so that 300 get made!

If possible, please add me on the list, many thanks.


----------



## armorius

one Little up with my facebook page to support this project !!! 

https://www.facebook.com/asaveant


----------



## rokai2007

Hi applelone,

Please add me to the waiting list. 

Thanks.



applelone said:


> Yep, you are absolutely right! Never mind your mind.
> 
> Hi there!
> 
> You all was added to *Waiting List*. By now, it's *200 - Main List*, *71 - Waiting List*.
> 
> We are thinking on increasing production to 300 pieces. But we must have 100 full in 100 rooms in Waiting List. I think we can do this!


----------



## chirs1211

I'd be very surprised if we don't hit the 300 mark, and soon the way this is going 

Chris


----------



## toolonginexile

i hope my earlier request to be on the list is for the forum edition not the se. how do we know?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Vodalex

All requests here are only for Forum Edition.


----------



## igorIV

Hello comrades!
Originally post on the Watch.ru

*I'm proposed:* 
When you pay amount per wristwatch - please *paid additional 0.34%* of the watch value, as payment for issue №1 from list - wristwatch *applelone*. 
Thank you! 
*PLEASE!* If someone, for whatever reason, can not\will not want to pay, please let me know by PM (confidentially and no offense).
Thanks to all!


----------



## Laso1

I would like to be added to the list. 

Thank you


----------



## applelone

igorIV said:


> Hello comrades!
> Originally post on the Watch.ru
> 
> *I'm proposed...*!


Thanks for your support, comrades!

*Quess what we are going to do?

*Smth interesting for you...

smth really incredible...

A great thing...

Yes, we are going to make *300 НВЧ-30 w/ 300m* water resist! And _only our НВЧ-30 will be 30 ATM_! Hyp-hyp Ura! _(eng. __Hip hip hooray)_:-!
So yes, I'll add all you comrades from 'waiting" to "main" list.


----------



## Auto Winder

applelone said:


> Thanks for your support, comrades!
> 
> *Quess what we are going to do?
> 
> *Smth interesting for you...
> 
> smth really incredible...
> 
> A great thing...
> 
> Yes, we are going to make *300 НВЧ-30 w/ 300m* water resist! And _only our НВЧ-30 will be 30 ATM_! Hyp-hyp Ura! _(eng. __Hip hip hooray)_:-!
> So yes, I'll add all you comrades from 'waiting" to "main" list.


Great news! Thanks a lot for organising this and for increasing the number to 300.


----------



## 93EXCivic

YES!!!!!!!!!! So excited.

When and how do we pay?


----------



## heimdalg

I would also like to be added to the list. Thanks!


----------



## dutchassasin

Im glad to hear the number has increased to 300 watches, thanks Applelone and Meranom!


----------



## taike

igorIV said:


> Hello comrades!
> Originally post on the Watch.ru
> 
> *I'm proposed:*
> When you pay amount per wristwatch - please *paid additional 0.34%* of the watch value, as payment for issue №1 from list - wristwatch *applelone*.
> Thank you!
> *PLEASE!* If someone, for whatever reason, can not\will not want to pay, please let me know by PM (confidentially and no offense).
> Thanks to all!


I believe the suggestion is that we all chip in and pay for applelone's watch to reward his efforts in putting all this together. Sounds reasonable to me.


----------



## Ham2

A very reasonable and well deserved request


----------



## Geoff Adams

taike said:


> I believe the suggestion is that we all chip in and pay for applelone's watch to reward his efforts in putting all this together. Sounds reasonable to me.


Here Here - I completely agree!!!


----------



## slls

Yes, I agree. Now we need to know the payment "rules" 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MacRipper

Can you add me to the list? Thanks.


----------



## OKEAH

applelone said:


> Thanks for your support, comrades!
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> Yes, we are going to make *300 НВЧ-30 w/ 300m* water resist! And _only our НВЧ-30 will be 30 ATM_! Hyp-hyp Ura! _(eng. __Hip hip hooray)_:-!
> So yes, I'll add all you comrades from 'waiting" to "main" list.


Excellent decision!


----------



## applelone

*MEMBERS LIST IS UPDATED!* By now, *283* members, *17* - free.
.
We will make №ххх/ххх not on the empty side of watches, we'll engrave it on lug.
Mockup soon.


----------



## Arizone

Might as well add me,
thanks.


----------



## Luis965

Can you put me on the list, please?

And yes I agree with the payment of Appelone watch. It is the least we can do after so much effort from him.


----------



## kakefe

Good news....as i followed from russian forum these beauties will be ready on Dec.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Karsten

Great news, i was one of the first on the waiting list so just missed the original 200.

Is it possible to choose the number on the watch?

If so, i would ask for # 196


----------



## applelone

Karsten said:


> Great news, i was one of the first on the waiting list so just missed the original 200.
> 
> Is it possible to choose the number on the watch?
> 
> If so, i would ask for # 196


*watchik* became №106, *Karsten* became №196. Is it ok? ;-)


----------



## chirs1211

My number's usually 12 so i guess that's out eh 

Chris


----------



## amphibic

thank you so much for your effort Applelone!
I am at 231 the list.
this will be also my watch no?


----------



## applelone

amphibic said:


> thank you so much for your effort Applelone!
> I am at 231 the list.
> this will be also my watch no?


Yes, your watches will have number 231/300 on lug.


----------



## applelone

chirs1211 said:


> My number's usually 12 so i guess that's out eh
> 
> Chris


Your number now 208, do you want to change it on 211?


----------



## taike

Can I change to 238 or 288? At 245 now. Thanks much.


----------



## amphibic

applelone, please feel free to replace my number to 66,99 or 111 if there can be any chance in next days


----------



## applelone

taike said:


> Can I change to 238 or 288? At 245 now. Thanks much.


 Yes, 238 - *taike*, 288 reserved by A1ban


----------



## Markeu

Hello every body and Applelone
Could you please add me on your list for this project?
BR
markeu


----------



## chirs1211

applelone said:


> Your number now 208, do you want to change it on 211?


Can i have 212 Instead? if not no probs just glad to be in 

Chris


----------



## Karsten

applelone said:


> *watchik* became №106, *Karsten* became №196. Is it ok? ;-)


Is perfect, i am born in 1960.

Thank you


----------



## kblackbird

please add me to the list.


----------



## NoLeftTurn

I agree with paying for applelone's watch.

Could I get number 008?


----------



## Grim Cat

Hi applelone, is watch #154 empty right now? Could I change my number to that?

Edit: Thank you.


----------



## 103ssv

Good to hear a 300m watch gets a limited edition of just 300 watches, just the right amount.:-!

If we're going to toss the numbers I'd like 103 if course, if it can't be, so be it.

103


----------



## TCERDEM

I m in it... please add me to the list...


----------



## RockManPop

Appreciate I am late to the party but if there is any chance of being added to the list would be much appreciated. Cheers


----------



## Ham2

Hi Applelone - if numbers have not been pre-assigned (as I previously thought for the initial 100), could I get 65 (currently 64) assuming the current owner of number 65 on the list doesn't object. Cheers


----------



## chirs1211

To be honest I think it'll be unfair for us late comers to throw dibs on any numbers under 200 as we are kinda gatecrashers to the party 
Happy to be in

Chris


----------



## taike

applelone said:


> Yes, 238 - *taike*, 288 reserved by A1ban


Looks like I ended up with 283 instead of 238, but thanks anyway. Just glad to have the FE!


----------



## Arizone

I only see up to #292 on the list. Is it possible to grab #300, or #299? If not the current number is fine.


----------



## Perdendosi

Holy cow-- great to hear there are more! I'm in please! I'll take 289, but really any number is fine!


----------



## applelone

Sorry, my mistake. Your number is 288. ok? 




I'm tired changing numbers, so many many requests, and unfortunately, many will not be pleased.


----------



## taike

applelone said:


> Sorry, my mistake. Your number is 288. ok?
> 
> I'm tired changing numbers, so many many requests, and unfortunately, many will not be pleased.


Understand. Thank you very much. LE number reservation is difficult to juggle. Once the changes begin it is never ending.


----------



## Perdendosi

applelone said:


> Sorry, my mistake. Your number is 288. ok?
> 
> I'm tired changing numbers, so many many requests, and unfortunately, many will not be pleased.


Bah, we'll all be pleased just to get in on this project! We are not the originators of the project, and it's not like we are entitled to No. 1 (or 7, or any of those other "lucky numbers"). 
Thanks for your help, Applelone!


----------



## applelone

Here is PDF w/ updated members list. Cant't download it on wus:think::-s


----------



## 20ATM

applelone said:


> Thanks for your support, comrades!
> 
> *Quess what we are going to do?
> 
> *Smth interesting for you...
> 
> smth really incredible...
> 
> A great thing...
> 
> Yes, we are going to make *300 НВЧ-30 w/ 300m* water resist! And _only our НВЧ-30 will be 30 ATM_! Hyp-hyp Ura! _(eng. __Hip hip hooray)_:-!
> So yes, I'll add all you comrades from 'waiting" to "main" list.


 That's great. Many thanks.

Best regards,

Kees.


----------



## GuessWho

applelone said:


> Here is PDF w/ updated members list. Cant't download it on wus:think::-s


Didn't take long to fill that list! Now the fun part begins


----------



## applelone

*About payment and shipment.*

I and Meranom thinks about it. I think, it will be the same methods of payment and shipment as on Meranom site.
This will be more clear in the end of Fall.


----------



## Ham2

Hi Applelone - sign me up for another project watch, #295 if available


----------



## imlying

Where do I give my money?


----------



## JacobSimon

Hi applelone and all...I'd really like to join the list for one of these! Am I too late??

thanks!


----------



## primerak

Looks like I'm added randomly @ #277 great! Juggling number requests can be a big headache especially late in the project, so I suggest people rely on lady luck the rest of the way keeping requests at a minimum to expedite production and save disappointment.


----------



## primerak

BTW does anyone know what the case thickness and lug to lug length will be? Didn't see it in the threads?


----------



## watchik

applelone said:


> Here is PDF w/ updated members list. Cant't download it on wus:think::-s


Somebody took me off the list!!! Appleone, please check - I was in the first 200 reservations, not sure why I am not in the latest list. See my previous comments to this thread for confirmation.


----------



## watchik

watchik said:


> Somebody took me off the list!!! Appleone, please check - I was in the first 200 reservations, not sure why I am not in the latest list. See my previous comments to this thread for confirmation.


Nevermind, somebody just changed my number without telling me or asking me. I was not really ready to change my number but I guess there are some higher powers here.


----------



## TCERDEM

İ cant see which number i am ... İs there a problem ?


----------



## watchik

applelone said:


> *watchik* became №106, *Karsten* became №196. Is it ok? ;-)


Not really ok, but I guess it's done already.


----------



## watchik

armorius said:


> one Little up with my facebook page to support this project !!!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/asaveant


Good idea, I will post it also on my blog.


----------



## TCERDEM

checked again , i m on 252...thanks


----------



## applelone

Ham2 said:


> Hi Applelone - sign me up for another project watch, #295 if available


You want to change №64 to 295, or get one more number?



watchik said:


> Not really ok, but I guess it's done already.


Ok. *watchik* - №196, *Karsten* - №106.
Please, PM comrade *Karsten*, coz he really have arguments why he want 196.


----------



## Ham2

Hi Applelone - sorry if I was not clear. I would like to order another NVCh30 for a total of 2 watches (#64 and #295)

Cheers


----------



## mp34me

Hi Applelone,

Please add me to the list for an additional watch. #296 if available.

Thanks!


----------



## mp34me

Deleted duplicate post


----------



## dutchassasin

Just checked the spreadsheet and its already full


----------



## Luis965

dutchassasin said:


> Just checked the spreadsheet and its already full


It will be a huge success!


----------



## RFollia

I checked and I'm on the LIST!! Thanks for your effort Applelone. Thanks meranom for upgrading the number to 300 and make that possible.
And please update us:
-How much do we have to pay
-When do we have to pay
-And who do we have to pay.

In just 3 days we got nearly 100 more people. It's a huge sucess.
I'm really happy about these news. Большое Спасибо. Поехали!


----------



## eaglesOfTheTown

It's been a joyful week for russian watch admirers! First new Neptune now this!


----------



## applelone

All _updates and info_ you can find in *#1* of _these thread_. I'll update every new info there.
Coz I have some connection troubles with threating here, so I can only update #1 and PM you.

Cheers


----------



## Karsten

applelone said:


> You want to change №64 to 295, or get one more number?
> 
> Ok. *watchik* - №196, *Karsten* - №106.
> Please, PM comrade *Karsten*, coz he really have arguments why he want 196.


Sorry if i have caused problems by asking if it was possible to get #196 (i am born in 1960)
I already asked for this # when signing in to the project, and at the time it looked as if i would be close to that number.

I understand that watchik want to keep his original #196 and no problem with me.
I am happy with any # i may be given, and very happy to be able to buy the NVCH-30 reissue at all.
Big excuse from me for having caused trouble, and extra work for you applelone.


----------



## NoLeftTurn

I asked before, but is it possible to get 008? It's my luck number. No worries uf not possible.


----------



## Ham2

NoLeftTurn said:


> I asked before, but is it possible to get 008? It's my luck number. No worries uf not possible.


In the beginning, this project was limited to 100 pieces which were quickly claimed within watch.ru (project initiator) and f10 - we had a chance to reserve specific numbers (if available) to fill this small limited 100 piece edition. The expansion to 300 was due to the "unanticipated" interest - i.e. the waiting list - and the numbers assigned to each person on the waiting list were assigned chronologically as they were added to the list. I don't expect anyone within the initial 100 to give up their number


----------



## SteveA95

*Re: Chipping in for a watch for Applelone*



taike said:


> I believe the suggestion is that we all chip in and pay for applelone's watch to reward his efforts in putting all this together. Sounds reasonable to me.


That is a great idea and I would be happy to chip in to thank Applelone for all his hard work.

Not sure who said it, but "no good should go unpunished".


----------



## watchik

*Re: Chipping in for a watch for Applelone*



SteveA95 said:


> That is a great idea and I would be happy to chip in to thank Applelone for all his hard work.
> 
> Not sure who said it, but "no good should go unpunished".


I agree, it will be probably less than a $1 for each of the other 299 orders (is the price still $180?). I am in either way.


----------



## watchobs

Glad to read that so many WUS have recognized what an opportunity this is! I was on the cusp of making original safe list and originally thought that I had gotten in on the 200 list ,but then found out that I was on the outside looking in list when Applelone revised the 200 list :-(! Don't really care what # I'm assigned just glad to now have a number ;-)! Will be looking forward to final price expectancies and a general idea as to when we will have our NVCH-30's in hand! Here's hoping that we see a price point that will make all involved happy supporters!Congrats to all that got involved and thanks again too Applelone for sparking the flames of interest in the WUS community!


----------



## Markeu

Hello
I just saw I'm added on the list, I'm so happy!
tks applelone!
best regards markeu


----------



## crimson75

Hi Applelone,

Can you add me to the list of 300?
i love this watch since i've first seen....
Cheers....


----------



## James_

Take me off the list please.


----------



## chirs1211

Hi, any idea when deposits will be due and what they're likely to be?

Thanks

Chris


----------



## hakan

*Hello there, please add me to the list*


----------



## applelone

_Hi there!_

New info in *#1* of *THREAD*
New update - *Waiting List*

_Best regards,
applelone_


----------



## Geoff Adams

Comrade applelone - it is very difficult for me to express in words how much I am looking forward to this project progressing, to the point where I receive my watch, thank you for everything!


----------



## eaglesOfTheTown

Geoff Adams said:


> Comrade applelone - it is very difficult for me to express in words how much I am looking forward to this project progressing, to the point where I receive my watch, thank you for everything!


Same here! Thanks a lot applelone!


----------



## andrewm7

Please add me to the list, I would very much like to buy the version with the wire lugs


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> I've just found this thread, this looks great!
> 
> I'll happily join the waiting list in the hope of bumping it up to the 100 mark so that 300 get made!
> 
> If possible, please add me on the list, many thanks.


Hi Appletone, sorry to trouble you, I appreciate you've dealt with a lot of people on this thread, but can you confirm that I am on the list (I don't mind which number)...I could see my name the other day, but now I can't see it, the list that I can see only goes up to 247 (might be because I'm looking at it through tapatalk?)

***EDIT- I've found it, I didn't see the tiny tab at the bottom to scroll to the next page, it was only displaying the first 250 rows, sorry! Ignore this, I'm on the list!  ***

Thanks


----------



## rikk727

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> Hi Appletone, sorry to trouble you, I appreciate you've dealt with a lot of people on this thread, but can you confirm that I am on the list (I don't mind which number)...I could see my name the other day, but now I can't see it, the list that I can see only goes up to 247 (might be because I'm looking at it through tapatalk?)
> 
> ***EDIT- I've found it, I didn't see the tiny tab at the bottom to scroll to the next page, it was only displaying the first 250 rows, sorry! Ignore this, I'm on the list!  ***
> 
> Thanks


Mini heart attack?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior

rikk727 said:


> Mini heart attack?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha...too right!

Arrghh, where's my name gone???!!!

Oh, it's there!


----------



## Photographer Boy

Hi,
I am interesting in this special project. 

First of all how we make Payment and how the shipping process is made ?

Secondly, my decision will depend on my financial situation. If I give up, will there any problem occur ?

Please let me inform.


----------



## taike

Photographer Boy said:


> Hi,
> I am interesting in this special project.
> 
> First of all how we make Payment and how the shipping process is made ?
> 
> Secondly, my decision will depend on my financial situation. If I give up, will there any problem occur ?
> 
> Please let me inform.


All 300 spots are full, so it will be waiting list only for now. No payments being collected yet and definitely no financial risk to join a waiting list.

Payment and fulfilment will most likely be done through Meranom, a well-regarded Vostok dealer.


----------



## applelone

Hi there!

Minor updates in *#1 OF THREAD*.
*Members List: 300*_ - members,_ *9* _- waiters._


----------



## sonics

Add me please


----------



## Photographer Boy

taike said:


> All 300 spots are full, so it will be waiting list only for now. No payments being collected yet and definitely no financial risk to join a waiting list.
> 
> Payment and fulfilment will most likely be done through Meranom, a well-regarded Vostok dealer.


I understood. Thanks.


----------



## Photographer Boy

In the list, at second column which in near my nickname "#230" was written and it changes person to person. In addition some names were highlighted. What does it mean ?

Thanks.


----------



## sq100

Photographer Boy said:


> In the list, at second column which in near my nickname "#230" was written and it changes person to person. In addition some names were highlighted. What does it mean ?
> 
> Thanks.


From which forum they are. Grey is WUS.

Sent from my GT-N7100


----------



## Photographer Boy

sq100 said:


> From which forum they are. Grey is WUS.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100


Okay, thanks.


----------



## DolleDolf

Aaahh that's what you get for not paying attention ....

Would like to be put on the waiting list, thanks


----------



## city-dweller

a few hours ago, new info appeared at the Russian forum:

apparently, the producer cannot achieve 300 m WR with a plastic crystal and is going to use mineral glass (possibly K1).
http://forum.watch.ru/showpost.php?p=2711222&postcount=557

the decision to go with mineral glass, in my opinion, can affect strongly the authenticity aspect of the project.
the original watch had a plexiglass crystal and had 300 m WR.

at the moment, the members of the Russian forum are debating this decision.


----------



## amphibic

I wanted to say "it sounds good" but it isn't...
I have too many soviet watch and Panera Pam372 with plexy...
This is a reissue and I think plexy is the best way to get original soul from past...


----------



## Geoff Adams

city-dweller said:


> a few hours ago, new info appeared at the Russian forum:
> 
> apparently, the producer cannot achieve 300 m WR with a plastic crystal and is going to use mineral glass (possibly K1).
> Часовой форум Watch.Ru - Показать сообщение отдельно - НВЧ-30 "Назад к истокам" Переиздание форума и Мераном
> 
> the decision to go with mineral glass, in my opinion, can affect strongly the authenticity aspect of the project.
> the original watch had a plexiglass crystal and had 300 m WR.
> 
> at the moment, the members of the Russian forum are debating this decision.


Well, let us all hope that common sense prevails...


----------



## city-dweller

Photographer Boy said:


> In the list, at second column which in near my nickname "#230" was written and it changes person to person. In addition some names were highlighted. What does it mean ?
> 
> Thanks.


#230 is a number of posting in this thread at WUS 
NVCH-30 Reissue by watch.ru w/ Meranom - Page 23
in which you expressed your interest in the project and asked to add you to the list.
adding these numbers apparently helps to keep the participants in proper chronological order.


----------



## city-dweller

Geoff Adams said:


> Well, let us all hope that common sense prevails...


keeping my fingers crossed...


----------



## applelone

*News from Meranom:*


> Here is a "news."
> Plastic glass can't achieve 30 ATM.
> We will do the mineral or even K-1.


It's so tragic! :-|o|


city-dweller said:


> a few hours ago, new info appeared at the Russian forum:
> 
> apparently, the producer cannot achieve 300 m WR with a plastic crystal and is going to use mineral glass (possibly K1).
> Ð§Ð°Ñ�Ð¾Ð²Ð¾Ð¹ Ñ„Ð¾Ñ€ÑƒÐ¼ Watch.Ru - ÐŸÐ¾ÐºÐ°Ð·Ð°Ñ‚ÑŒ Ñ�Ð¾Ð¾Ð±Ñ‰ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ Ð¾Ñ‚Ð´ÐµÐ»ÑŒÐ½Ð¾ - Ð�Ð'Ð§-30 "Ð�Ð°Ð·Ð°Ð´ Ðº Ð¸Ñ�Ñ‚Ð¾ÐºÐ°Ð¼" ÐŸÐµÑ€ÐµÐ¸Ð·Ð´Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ðµ Ñ„Ð¾Ñ€ÑƒÐ¼Ð° Ð¸ ÐœÐµÑ€Ð°Ð½Ð¾Ð¼
> 
> the decision to go with mineral glass, in my opinion, can affect strongly the authenticity aspect of the project.
> the original watch had a plexiglass crystal and had 300 m WR.
> 
> at the moment, the members of the Russian forum are debating this decision.


Damn, you so qiuck!

*Waiting for answers about glass...*


----------



## city-dweller

applelone said:


> *News from Meranom:*
> It's so tragic! :-|o|


tragic indeed.
any chance to keep plastic? -- probably by sacrificing 300 m WR? (200 m would also be fine)


----------



## f3rdin

Well I think glass could be more authentic ! I'm okay!


----------



## Geoff Adams

f3rdin said:


> Well I think glass could be more authentic ! I'm okay!


Absolutely - glass, count me in!!!


----------



## city-dweller

f3rdin said:


> Well I think glass could be more authentic ! I'm okay!


sorry, but in what sense glass could be more authentic if the original watch had plastic (plexiglass)?


----------



## amphibic

yeah! glass can be more authentic for a project in the year 2114.
but not now...


----------



## cristi001

Please add me to the waiting list.

thanks!


----------



## dutchassasin

Sad news to hear it failed the 300m test, makes me wonder if the original 300m soviet version is resistant to that pressure.
Will the K1 glass be Sapphire coated?, otherwise it will scratch but we cant polish it out.


----------



## Photographer Boy

city-dweller said:


> #230 is a number of posting in this thread at WUS
> NVCH-30 Reissue by watch.ru w/ Meranom - Page 23
> in which you expressed your interest in the project and asked to add you to the list.
> adding these numbers apparently helps to keep the participants in proper chronological order.


Thanks, I hope I can join the main list.


----------



## Perdendosi

I'd take 300m over acrylic. This is a homage to a 300m watch-- that's what made it unique. 

We all have plenty of Vostoks with acrylic. This is a homage, not an attempt at exact recreation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amil

applelone said:


> *News from Meranom:*
> 
> It's so tragic! :-|o|
> 
> Damn, you so qiuck!
> 
> *Waiting for answers about glass...*


 это плохо.


----------



## Geoff Adams

Perdendosi said:


> I'd take 300m over acrylic. This is a homage to a 300m watch-- that's what made it unique.
> 
> We all have plenty of Vostoks with acrylic. This is a homage, not an attempt at exact recreation.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree 100%


----------



## applelone

amil said:


> это плохо.


Никому не нравится, ни мне, ни Мераному, ни Вам...

*We've asked if K-1 glass is available. Because K-1 has better specifications than mineral has.*


----------



## eaglesOfTheTown

applelone said:


> Никому не нравится, ни мне, ни Мераному, ни Вам...
> 
> *We've asked if K-1 glass is available. Because K-1 has better specifications than mineral has.*


Would you mind asking what sort of better specifications the K-1 has? I've tried to find about the K-1's specs but so far no luck.


----------



## applelone

eaglesOfTheTown said:


> Would you mind asking what sort of better specifications the K-1 has? I've tried to find about the K-1's specs but so far no luck.


Yes, K-1 has better scratch resistance.


----------



## Photographer Boy

Then, will there any estimated price change ?


----------



## IPA

Could you please add me to the waiting list?


----------



## marblestone

Hi,could you add me to the waiting list please?


----------



## Geoff Adams

It looks to me that if some people drop out of the project because of the issues with the crystal, there will be enough in the waiting list to replace them, and people are still joining now...


----------



## OKEAH

dutchassasin said:


> ...makes me wonder if the original 300m soviet version is resistant to that pressure.
> ...


...and if Gagarin went to space...

The 300 Soviet Amphibia had thicker crystal and caseback than the 200m.

The Poljot remake of the OKEAH (later copied by Volmax) had a mineral crystal.


----------



## f3rdin

I am not aware of any other vostok with mineral glass. Maybe this could make this watch very unique and special ! And secondly I don't know a lot of watches 300M proofed at this price !


----------



## CMA22inc

Please add me to the list.

Thanks


----------



## city-dweller

f3rdin said:


> I am not aware of any other vostok with mineral glass. Maybe this could make this watch very unique and special ! And secondly I don't know a lot of watches 300M proofed at this price !


well, there actually was at least one vostok with a mineral glass crystal: Amfibia 1967, an anniversary limited edition.
some owners reported that the mineral glass crystal had a tendency to crack when exposed to hot water (for example, when taking a shower).
https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/problem-vostok-1967-watch-156932.html


----------



## GuessWho

f3rdin said:


> I am not aware of any other vostok with mineral glass. Maybe this could make this watch very unique and special ! And secondly I don't know a lot of watches 300M proofed at this price !


There are plenty of Vostoks outside of the Amphibia/Dirskie models that have glass, like this one:







Doesn't bother me one bit, I actually would prefer the mineral crystal over the acrylic...


----------



## dutchassasin

OKEAH said:


> ...and if Gagarin went to space...
> 
> The 300 Soviet Amphibia had thicker crystal and caseback than the 200m.
> 
> The Poljot remake of the OKEAH (later copied by Volmax) had a mineral crystal.


I was under the impression that they used old blue prints to make the re-issue of the soviet 300m. I didnt knew they are planning on using thinner crystal and caseback.


----------



## applelone

city-dweller said:


> well, there actually was at least one vostok with a mineral glass crystal: Amfibia 1967, an anniversary limited edition.
> some owners reported that the mineral glass crystal had a tendency to crack when exposed to hot water (for example, when taking a shower).
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/problem-vostok-1967-watch-156932.html


In Восток 1967 problem was caused by a nonobservance of the geometry of the glass.


----------



## city-dweller

dutchassasin said:


> I was under the impression that they used old blue prints to make the re-issue of the soviet 300m. I didnt knew they are planning on using thinner crystal and caseback.


nope.
the original watch had also a smaller size.


----------



## city-dweller

applelone said:


> In Восток 1967 problem was caused by a nonobservance of the geometry of the glass.


it could surely be the reason.
but what is important at the moment is that it was mineral glass, and it did crack.
can anybody give a 100% guarantee that for the NVCh the geometry will be precisely observed?


----------



## mp34me

I'm assuming the glass will be "raised" in order for the bezel to be attached/seated? Or if the glass is flat, then how will the bezel be attached? Will it be sliding bidirectional or clicking unidirectional?


----------



## Geoff Adams

Any news? or indeed any gossip from the Russian forum?


----------



## rikk727

Yes. It has been in a while. Any new developments?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## city-dweller

Geoff Adams said:


> Any news? or indeed any gossip from the Russian forum?


I monitor the Russian forum on a regular basis.
unfortunately, absolutely no news and/or additional info so far.
no rumors either.


----------



## Geoff Adams

city-dweller said:


> I monitor the Russian forum on a regular basis.
> unfortunately, absolutely no news and/or additional info so far.
> no rumors either.


Thanks Comrade City-dweller - much appreciated! I'm going to look at this quiet phase through the prism of 'no news is good news' and be patient. Hopefully Meranom will come back with a definite schematic soon, with glass and good to 300m in the best way that will suit this project, and we can all get our wallets out and look forward to receiving what will be a very unique and incredibly interesting homage to the first generation Vostok soviet navy diver.


----------



## Photographer Boy

city-dweller said:


> I monitor the Russian forum on a regular basis.
> unfortunately, absolutely no news and/or additional info so far.
> no rumors either.


Still aren't there any improvement, any news ?


----------



## city-dweller

nope.


----------



## Photographer Boy

city-dweller said:


> nope.


Thanks.


----------



## city-dweller

the latest update from the Russian forum:
still waiting for info from the producer regarding mineral glass (K1) and sapphire


----------



## city-dweller

one of the members of the Russian forum had a chance to handle the case today. 
he was very much impressed and made three photos.

here is the link to his post: Часовой форум Watch.Ru - Показать сообщение отдельно - НВЧ-30 "Назад к истокам" Переиздание форума и Мераном

direct links to the pictures:
http://forum.watch.ru/attachment.php?attachmentid=821540&d=1413474355
http://forum.watch.ru/attachment.php?attachmentid=821541&d=1413474355
http://forum.watch.ru/attachment.php?attachmentid=821542&d=1413474355

judging by reflections in the third picture, the case has a crystal.
it's unclear, however, whether this is still plexiglass, or something new.

still no direct information from the producer...


----------



## Markeu

city-dweller said:


> one of the members of the Russian forum had a chance to handle the case today.
> he was very much impressed and made three photos.
> 
> here is the link to his post: Часовой форум Watch.Ru - Показать сообщение отдельно - НВЧ-30 "Назад к истокам" Переиздание форума и Мераном
> 
> direct links to the pictures:
> http://forum.watch.ru/attachment.php?attachmentid=821540&d=1413474355
> http://forum.watch.ru/attachment.php?attachmentid=821541&d=1413474355
> http://forum.watch.ru/attachment.php?attachmentid=821542&d=1413474355
> 
> judging by reflections in the third picture, the case has a crystal.
> it's unclear, however, whether this is still plexiglass, or something new.
> 
> still no direct information from the producer...


:-!


----------



## applelone

city-dweller said:


> it's unclear, however, whether this is still plexiglass, or something new.
> 
> still no direct information from the producer...


It was plexiglass. And yes, still no info.

Btw, Moscow is hosting the *Moscow Watch Expo*. *Here were presented* new watches (and НВЧ-30 case too) of Vostok Factory and others manufacturers. 
*More photo > LINK>WATCH.RU*


----------



## Ham2

Oh! A true 24 hour Komandirskie. Must resist.......


----------



## chirs1211

Doubt i'll be able to resist. I want that blue dial 24 hour 

Chris


----------



## NoLeftTurn

So, while we are waiting. How is the savings fund going for this watch? Are you eyeing up one to flip for funds?

I have about $150 put by for it so far. I was gonna get something with the money but I decided to mature and save for this one.


----------



## Geoff Adams

NoLeftTurn said:


> So, while we are waiting. How is the savings fund going for this watch? Are you eyeing up one to flip for funds?
> 
> I have about $150 put by for it so far. I was gonna get something with the money but I decided to mature and save for this one.


 I'm putting part of next months watch budget by for this one - however I might be in trouble if an original wire lugs first generation 300m Amphibia comes up for sale - gulp!


----------



## watchik

city-dweller said:


> one of the members of the Russian forum had a chance to handle the case today.
> he was very much impressed and made three photos.
> 
> here is the link to his post: Ð§Ð°Ñ�Ð¾Ð²Ð¾Ð¹ Ñ„Ð¾Ñ€ÑƒÐ¼ Watch.Ru - ÐŸÐ¾ÐºÐ°Ð·Ð°Ñ‚ÑŒ Ñ�Ð¾Ð¾Ð±Ñ‰ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ Ð¾Ñ‚Ð´ÐµÐ»ÑŒÐ½Ð¾ - Ð�Ð'Ð§-30 "Ð�Ð°Ð·Ð°Ð´ Ðº Ð¸Ñ�Ñ‚Ð¾ÐºÐ°Ð¼" ÐŸÐµÑ€ÐµÐ¸Ð·Ð´Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ðµ Ñ„Ð¾Ñ€ÑƒÐ¼Ð° Ð¸ ÐœÐµÑ€Ð°Ð½Ð¾Ð¼
> 
> direct links to the pictures:
> http://forum.watch.ru/attachment.php?attachmentid=821540&d=1413474355
> http://forum.watch.ru/attachment.php?attachmentid=821541&d=1413474355
> http://forum.watch.ru/attachment.php?attachmentid=821542&d=1413474355
> 
> judging by reflections in the third picture, the case has a crystal.
> it's unclear, however, whether this is still plexiglass, or something new.
> 
> still no direct information from the producer...


Looking good - glad to see this project is progressing.


----------



## watchik

applelone said:


> It was plexiglass. And yes, still no info.
> 
> Btw, Moscow is hosting the *Moscow Watch Expo*. *Here were presented* new watches (and НВЧ-30 case too) of Vostok Factory and others manufacturers.
> *More photo > LINK>WATCH.RU*


Off topic: I like this CCCP watch: http://forum.watch.ru/attachment.php?attachmentid=821641&d=1413476957
Does anyone has some info on that model?


----------



## Karsten

watchik said:


> Off topic: I like this CCCP watch: http://forum.watch.ru/attachment.php?attachmentid=821641&d=1413476957
> Does anyone has some info on that model?


The tag on the watch says: CP 7019 but unfortunately the last two numbers is not visible.
There are several versions of the CP 7019 and the 7019-05 looks similar, but not exactly. Maybe it is a new version.

I have seen these CCCP watches on TV here:

Suche | 1-2-3.tv - Den Preis bestimmen Sie (German site)

Cheaper here if you live in the US:

Amazon.com: CCCP Men's CP-7019-05 Heritage Analog Display Automatic Self Wind Red Watch: Watches

The movement is a Russian slava 2427 automatic, but i would not be overly surprised if the rest is made in China.
Red display caseback :-/


----------



## dutchassasin

The case is looking good, but personally im not a big fan of the bezel though. I like the bezel on the 300m tonneau better, when the watch arrives i think i will order a Pers bezel to replace it.
But i will have to see the watch with my own eyes to make that decision.


----------



## Geoff Adams

Geoff Adams said:


> I'm putting part of next months watch budget by for this one - however I might be in trouble if an original wire lugs first generation 300m Amphibia comes up for sale - gulp!


 Gulp! Gulp!! And Gulp again!!!!! Comrades Applelone and Meranom, you now have my blessing to invoice me for my watch in this project at your latest convenience ;-) Pics of my latest purchase will be put up soon in a separate thread  But do not worry, on a serious note, I always meet my obligations, and I look forward to paying for and receiving this wonderful homage watch too!


----------



## RFollia

Love the way the prototype case looks. Wish I had been there. Please notify us for the payment
Best regards and thank you for the tremendous effort on this project.

Robert


----------



## Hockydocky

Hello,
Is there any place for this project?


----------



## Luis965

Geoff Adams said:


> Gulp! Gulp!! And Gulp again!!!!! Comrades Applelone and Meranom, you now have my blessing to invoice me for my watch in this project at your latest convenience ;-) Pics of my latest purchase will be put up soon in a separate thread  But do not worry, on a serious note, I always meet my obligations, and I look forward to paying for and receiving this wonderful homage watch too!


Congrats on your new piece.
Waiting for the thread!


----------



## dutchassasin

Hockydocky said:


> Hello,
> Is there any place for this project?


All 300 spots are already taken, you can be put on the waiting list if you want. Pm applelone to apply for the waiting list, you can find him on page 1 of this thread.


----------



## city-dweller

recent update from the Russian forum:

1. plexiglass crystal option: 
apparently, it is indeed possible to produce, but no guaranty of 300 m WR will be provided.

2. K-1 glass crystal option:
no reply from the producer so far

3. sapphire crystal option:
waiting for the price offer

4. quite unexpectedly, an issue arose with the dial color (although the shade was very clearly described in the approved final design).
apparently, the issue is related with the technical capabilities of the dial producer to match the exact shade.

waiting for further info...


----------



## minicooper

For the dial, the right color is black.

Image is always better:


----------



## city-dweller

minicooper said:


> For the dial, the right color is black.


right or wrong, the approved color for *this* project is "pantone 4625C" -- see the technical description on the first page of this thread


----------



## dutchassasin

I think its a good thing the dial has a different colour than the original one, otherwise the reissue would just be a shameless copy.


----------



## RFollia

minicooper said:


> For the dial, the right color is black.
> 
> Image is always better:


It looks so nice...


----------



## minicooper

hi, 

I know very well that the color is not the same on this project and I agree with it. 

But my understanding through translation that there was a problem to be successful this dial. 

So my comment had nothing to copy or criticize the choice of color. Knowing that the black might be easier to reproduce. 

In short, I will stop here in this discourd and wait patiently. 

Excuse me if I have misunderstood you or if you have misunderstood me as


----------



## Photographer Boy

minicooper said:


> For the dial, the right color is black.
> 
> Image is always better:


I cannot see the photographs.


----------



## Geoff Adams

city-dweller said:


> recent update from the Russian forum:
> 
> 1. plexiglass crystal option:
> apparently, it is indeed possible to produce, but no guaranty of 300 m WR will be provided.
> 
> 2. K-1 glass crystal option:
> no reply from the producer so far
> 
> 3. sapphire crystal option:
> waiting for the price offer
> 
> 4. quite unexpectedly, an issue arose with the dial color (although the shade was very clearly described in the approved final design).
> apparently, the issue is related with the technical capabilities of the dial producer to match the exact shade.
> 
> waiting for further info...


 I wonder what the problem is with the dial colour? If I'm not mistaken, the same tobacco colour was used for the recently issued French forum homage to the Red Star Rising dial of the 1980s&#8230;


----------



## applelone

Already everything was decided about watches. Only open questions are the glass and packaging. If the watch cases are ready, it's very good. Dial printing, as well as a boxes making - is not a problem. But introduction of first НВЧ-30 glass technology and check for water resistance... That's a problem. It's not so simple and takes many time, so the process may be delayed. Still hope to make it done at the end of November - early December. Not later. And then - payments and shipping. Oh, I wish I could have this watches before Catholique Christmas.


----------



## city-dweller

applelone said:


> Dial printing, as well as a boxes making - is not a problem.


very happy to learn that the issue with the dial color is successfully resolved


----------



## city-dweller

applelone said:


> But introduction of first НВЧ-30 glass technology and check for water resistance...


does it mean that in the end the crystal will be produced using the technology used for the original NVCh-30?
that would be great news!
could you please confirm?


----------



## watchik

applelone said:


> Already everything was decided about watches. Only open questions are the glass and packaging. If the watch cases are ready, it's very good. Dial printing, as well as a boxes making - is not a problem. But introduction of first НВЧ-30 glass technology and check for water resistance... That's a problem. It's not so simple and takes many time, so the process may be delayed. Still hope to make it done at the end of November - early December. Not later. And then - payments and shipping. Oh, I wish I could have this watches before Catholique Christmas.


Before Christmas would be nice! Oh, and I do not think anyone here cares about the box


----------



## Krzysztofski

I just hope that the glass issue wil be solved and it will be a real 300 m garanted.  I'm sure Vostok can do it!


----------



## city-dweller

watchik said:


> Before Christmas would be nice! Oh, and I do not think anyone here cares about the box


honestly I doubt it will be earlier than May


----------



## applelone

city-dweller said:


> does it mean that in the end the crystal will be produced using the technology used for the original NVCh-30?


Yes, the glass/crystal will be produced using the the technology used for the original NVCh-30.
Unfortunately, no news from Meranom.


----------



## applelone

*NEWS*

*Answer from Meranom:*


> So far, unfortunately, there is no news.
> But this does not mean that the work is not.
> I hope that at the beginning of 2015, we'll get this watches.


Also, soon we'll get information on mineral glass and sapphire.
I'm upading the Members List. Soon it will be updated.

_When winter does come, gods help us all if we're not ready.

_To brighten the autumn gloom and a long wait, I made a poster of our НВЧ-30. Photo of watches was low resolution, so I stylized it like illustration.


----------



## dutchassasin

I dont want to run ahead of the project, but how is the watch and accessoires going to be packaged?
Maybe we could use some of the design of the military cans the 300m tonneau came in to print on the box, or have these cans reproduced to completed the whole 300m package? I am just throwing some ideas into the group, if it can be fabricated or pricewise i have no clue :-s

Borrowed a picture from Mark Gordon, which he posted in 2006. If he wishes to have it taken down he can contact me.


----------



## applelone

*MEMBERS LIST IS UPDATED!*
300 - MEMBERS
24 - WAITING

We'll think about box. I was talking with Meranom, he has some concepts about box style. Also, he says, that watches will be done at the beginning of 2015 year. Winter is coming...


----------



## 340pd

JUST FOUND THIS THREAD! PUT ME ON THE LIST OR A STAND BY OR ANYTHING IN BETWEEN!!!!


----------



## andrewm7

Very happy to be top of the wait list! Now all I need is for someone else to drop out 
edit
looks as though I got my wish


----------



## Patagonico

Any news???


----------



## dutchassasin

Patagonico said:


> Any news???


I read the russian thread with a translator and it seems there is no news.


----------



## watchik

Applelone, I am not sure I can keep track of this thread till January (I'm trying). I am already on the list. Is there any way you can inform us of any updates outside of this thread? Maybe PM or email list? I just want to make sure I will not miss the actual order. Thanks!


----------



## Hartig

Put me on wait list! I want one!


Any update on price? Is it still $180+ or something more specific?


----------



## city-dweller

the latest update from the Russian forum:
in case of sapphire crystal, the expected price increase will be about 35 Euro.

so far, no final decision on the type of crystal, though.


----------



## Geoff Adams

If I am not mistaken, this will take the price to $224US  180Euro £142GBP approximately - which is still very doable.


----------



## applelone

Still no definitive information about the price. We all are waiting for new info and answers from Meranom.
That what we discuss on russians forum about the watches price, it's only an assumption.


----------



## Yarbles

Just want to reaffirm my commitment to this project ...... Got in my the skin of my teeth with #269!!


----------



## applelone

*NEWS*
_Good news from Meranom._​
1. We'll try to keep price _*in the area of $ 180*_.
2. Meranom will not collect money now. Order is executed for the Meranoms' funds. We'll *pay on the final stage* of project.
3. The _*test watches*_ will be made _*with Plexiglas*_ and will be _*tested for 300 m *_water resistance.
4. All watches, in the end of process, will be checked for leaks.
5. The glass *K-1 is not avaible*.


----------



## Ham2

Thank you for the update Applelone


----------



## Geoff Adams

Excellent news Comrade Applelone! Thank you very much for the update!


----------



## NoLeftTurn

Thanks for the update.


----------



## applelone

*THE MEMBERS LIST IS UPDATED!*
*300* - MEMBERS
*35* - WAITING


----------



## CMA22inc

Maybe they will produce some extras. 
One can hope right?


----------



## Ham2

I might have imagined it (old age) but I believe Meranom was planning to release a swing (not wire) lug type 350 200m version based on this forum watch


----------



## dutchassasin

Ham2 said:


> I might have imagined it (old age) but I believe Meranom was planning to release a swing (not wire) lug type 350 200m version based on this forum watch


You are correct sir, Meranom ordered 500 cases. 300 of them are the forum edition with 300m depth and 200 are going to be SE models but not rated for 300m depth.


----------



## Ham2

dutchassasin said:


> You are correct sir, Meranom ordered 500 cases. 300 of them are the forum edition with 300m depth and 200 are going to be SE models but not rated for 300m depth.


Thank you comrade - good to know that memory isn't always playing tricks on me


----------



## LeDocteur

Hello.
Very nice project !!!
I'm probably a little late ...


Can you put me on the waiting list, please?


thank you
(and, again, congratulations for this great project)


----------



## RFollia

Thank you for the update, Comprade Applelone. Look forward to more news about it!
There's no problem with plexi, at least in my case.
Best regards


----------



## applelone

НВЧ-30 FE PROTOTYPE is going to be tested for 30 ATM water resistance with Plexiglas using the geometry and specifics of Soviet НВЧ-30 Plexiglas.
*FE *-* Forum Edition*, *SE *-* Serial Edition.*
*FE* will be *300* p. *SE* - *TBA*.
*FE* will be *300* m. *SE* - *200* m.


----------



## Ham2

applelone said:


> НВЧ-30 FE PROTOTYPE is going to be tested for 30 ATM water resistance with Plexiglas using the geometry and specifics of Soviet НВЧ-30 Plexiglas. FE - Forum Edition, SE - Serial Edition. FE will be 300 p. SE - TBA. FE will be 300 m. SE - 200 m.


Awe-some.


----------



## Skwere

applelone said:


> НВЧ-30 FE PROTOTYPE is going to be tested for 30 ATM water resistance with Plexiglas using the geometry and specifics of Soviet НВЧ-30 Plexiglas.
> *FE *-* Forum Edition*, *SE *-* Serial Edition.*
> *FE* will be *300* p. *SE* - *TBA*.
> *FE* will be *300* m. *SE* - *200* m.


That is good news!


----------



## Geoff Adams

applelone said:


> НВЧ-30 FE PROTOTYPE is going to be tested for 30 ATM water resistance with Plexiglas using the geometry and specifics of Soviet НВЧ-30 Plexiglas.
> *FE *-* Forum Edition*, *SE *-* Serial Edition.*
> *FE* will be *300* p. *SE* - *TBA*.
> *FE* will be *300* m. *SE* - *200* m.


 Thank you very much for this update Comrade Applelone! It is excellent to see the project progressing like this - please do post up more information when you have it, it is great to follow the evolution of this watch and makes me look forward to receiving mine all the more.


----------



## andrewm7

Thank you for the update, Can you please post a picture of the prototype when it becomes available. I am so happy that this project is moving forward testing a plexiglass crystal.


----------



## 93EXCivic




----------



## applelone

Yep, I'll post info and pictures as it comes.


----------



## Luis965

applelone said:


> Yep, I'll post info and pictures as it comes.


Anxiously waiting!


----------



## James_

I can't make sense of the lists. Are they all full and no more watches are available? The 300m ones I mean.


----------



## sonics

I think the list is full. You can only set on the waiting list and have a cup of tea.


----------



## dutchassasin

YEP all 300 watches are gone, you can now only apply for the waiting list.
Dont be sad, There is still a chance some people will drop out of the list and Meranom is going to release an SE model with 200m watertightness based on the forum edition!


----------



## f3rdin

I am so excited about this project, I daily watch the thread if there are some news,. I want it now !  

I believe this is going to be one the the greatest vostok ever !


----------



## Geoff Adams

f3rdin said:


> I am so excited about this project, I daily watch the thread if there are some news,. I want it now !
> 
> I believe this is going to be one the the greatest vostok ever !


 I wouldn't disagree with that statement - after having a real think about this, I do wonder if Vostock have ever created anything better than this is going to be. Of course the proof if the pudding is in the eating, and we can't really judge until we see it in the flesh, so to speak - but assuming this lives up to its potential, can anyone else think of a Vostok that beats it, really?


----------



## Chascomm

Geoff Adams said:


> I wouldn't disagree with that statement - after having a real think about this, I do wonder if Vostock have ever created anything better than this is going to be. Of course the proof if the pudding is in the eating, and we can't really judge until we see it in the flesh, so to speak - but assuming this lives up to its potential, can anyone else think of a Vostok that beats it, really?


Something that I've been thinking about in relation to other stuff happening on some of the other forums, is that it is particularly exciting to work with an older company whose manufacturing expertise far exceeds their marketing skill (an extinct species in Switzerland), because essentially what the enthusiast community is able to do is demonstrate where future opportunities may lie, and pay money to prove it. This is an exciting project not just for watch.ru and watchuseek, but also for Vostok who get to see what they themselves are capable of.


----------



## applelone

* UPD:
*Main List | Waiting List*
300 | 40*


----------



## James_

Would it not be worth while to extend the list to more than 300 rather than having some lesser models made for meranom to sell? Ok so the 300 are all booked and 40 are on the waiting list, some will drop out, what about after everything settles down? It would be good to have more of the full 300m models for people who maybe are a bit late to the party. What will be the difference between the 300m and 200m models? Just the wr?


----------



## dutchassasin

James_ said:


> What will be the difference between the 300m and 200m models? Just the wr?


If i remember correcly the 200m se model comes only in the swivel lug version. Dial is different, hands are not gold coloured and sports other caseback.


----------



## andrte67

Can I be noted on the waiting list?


----------



## toolonginexile

does the list distinguish between the lugged and non lugged model?


----------



## Luis965

toolonginexile said:


> does the list distinguish between the lugged and non lugged model?


The same watch come with the two possibilities.


----------



## smuggled_sheep

Am I already too late to join sir? Can I still be noted on the wait list please?;-)

Thank you very much.


----------



## f3rdin

Still no news? Please tell me that the production has already begun ! :-D


----------



## RFollia

And when do we pay the 180$?


----------



## applelone

*NEWS*
1. Cases are in production.
2. Members List is updated.
3. Payment is (on) the last stage, when the watches will be done.


----------



## putra3007

applelone said:


> *NEWS*
> 1. Cases are in production.
> 2. Members List is updated.
> 3. Payment is (on) the last stage, when the watches will be done.


Thanks for the update.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Perdendosi

applelone said:


> *NEWS*
> 1. Cases are in production.
> 2. Members List is updated.
> 3. Payment is (on) the last stage, when the watches will be done.


Woo-hoo!


----------



## Skwere

applelone said:


> *NEWS*
> 1. Cases are in production.
> 2. Members List is updated.
> 3. Payment is (on) the last stage, when the watches will be done.


Great news, thanks for bringing it! This watch is high on my looking-forward-to-list.


----------



## applelone

Sorry for the lack of information, but it means that the all issues were resolved and production has began.
Only one issue remains. We're going to test Plex, and we hope that it will have 300 meters water resistance.


----------



## Geoff Adams

My watch buying activities have stopped until after Christmas - except for this watch! Thank you for the update, I look forward to ordering the finished piece - my Christmas present to myself!


----------



## RFollia

applelone said:


> Sorry for the lack of information, but it means that the all issues were resolved and production has began.
> Only one issue remains. We're going to test Plex, and we hope that it will have 300 meters water resistance.


Very good neeews . Thank you!


----------



## Patagonico

Yes!!! Good news.


----------



## Skwere

Great news!


----------



## rikk727

Can't wait!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## f3rdin

These are excellent news, thanks a lot for the update !


----------



## smuggled_sheep

Yey! I'm on the wait list. Thank you very much.


----------



## mp34me

Looks like the link to the members list is broken. Can anyone advise on this?

Thanks


----------



## Perdendosi

mp34me said:


> Looks like the link to the members list is broken. Can anyone advise on this?
> 
> Thanks


Works fine for me (on a PC, with Google Chrome, and logged in to a gmail/Google account).


----------



## marblestone

I couldn't find myself in waiting list? did I miss something?


----------



## primerak

How much will the shipping cost be once watches are done. I remember it being quite high on the website when I last checked?


----------



## chirs1211

I'd be interested to know this also, shipping from Russia and Meranom is usually pretty inexpensive.

Chris


----------



## Perdendosi

If Vostok is shutting down, I'm guessing this project will be shelved, too?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Geoff Adams

Perdendosi said:


> If Vostok is shutting down, I'm guessing this project will be shelved, too?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was just thinking exactly the same. I hope not, however if this is the case, I hope very much that the word 'shelved' is appropriate, and it does not turn into discontinued. I very much hope this project will go ahead soon!

 Any news would be welcome&#8230;


----------



## primerak

So is this project dead?


----------



## Geoff Adams

primerak said:


> So is this project dead?


I think it far too early to say that - delayed no doubt, but dead I doubt...


----------



## chirs1211

Lets hope not eh, i , like many, was looking forward to this beauty.
Fingers crossed all round

Chris


----------



## Krzysztofski

For all I know, Meranom and Vostok has stopped their activity just for a couple of weeks or months. No need to freak out, I trust our tough russian friends: Vostok will rise again.


----------



## Geoff Adams

Krzysztofski said:


> For all I know, Meranom and Vostok has stopped their activity just for a couple of weeks or months. No need to freak out, I trust our tough russian friends: Vostok will rise again.


Here here!!! +1


----------



## toolonginexile

What happened to Vostok? Is there a thread or link regarding this info


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Geoff Adams

toolonginexile said:


> What happened to Vostok? Is there a thread or link regarding this info
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Here you go: https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/meranom-temporary-shut-down-vs-pre-orders-1350881.html


----------



## watchik

Any updates on that project?


----------



## NotteTempo

Hello,
I am also interested in this project. I would like to be added to the waiting list, if possible. 

Thank you.:-!


----------



## zar845

Hello,

Please ad me to the waiting list too. I am ready to wait for a couple of months for the 300m beauty. 

Thank you!


----------



## Danilao

Hi Comrades, new here but not in specific forumses...
I want to be positive and hope in the great opportunities of the new year.
Could you please add me to the waiting list?
;-)


----------



## Geoff Adams

Danilao said:


> Hi Comrades, new here but not in specific forumses...
> I want to be positive and hope in the great opportunities of the new year.
> Could you please add me to the waiting list?
> ;-)


 A big and very warm welcome from me Comrade Danilao. I hope very much you get your wish!


----------



## Danilao

Geoff Adams said:


> A big and very warm welcome from me Comrade Danilao. I hope very much you get your wish!


Grazie Geoff! I hope very much I get my NVCH ;-)


----------



## Cane

Hello I subscribed to this forum but now I read a long time. I am passionate and I know the Russian watchmaking. Please arriungermi the waiting list. thanks Paul


----------



## paperinick

Hello,
i'd like to join the waiting list, sometimes i read this forum but only now i suscribed, i follow russian and sovietic watches for years


----------



## Ivo P

Hi all,
Beautiful watch, pity if something happens to the initiative.
Wishing for the best-can you add me to the waiting list
Thank you.


----------



## 93EXCivic

Any news on this project?


----------



## Geoff Adams

From what I can understand on other threads, Vostok will recommence production on January 12[SUP]th[/SUP], and we should be able to learn more shortly after. I note that Meranom has been fulfilling orders recently, so with a bit of luck news will be positive. I await a response from our Russian friends with some anticipation&#8230;


----------



## Skwere

Anyone following the Russian thread willing to provide an update?


----------



## Geoff Adams

There are a couple of the guys monitoring the Russian forum for us, and reporting back to this thread, not to mention Comrade Appleone. I too hunger for information on this project. Reading between the lines, it looks like Vostok has only just got its main production underway again, so this relatively small and specialised order might take a while yet. I'm hoping for the best, and I am confident, however I don't predict it happening super fast. Just my outsiders opinion&#8230;

From what I can understand the Russian forum has been quiet - when something does happen the lads get back to us&#8230;


----------



## sorcer

I am an active member on the russian forum and will try to keep you updated.


----------



## city-dweller

unfortunately, no news on the Russian forum so far...


----------



## city-dweller

Geoff Adams said:


> From what I can understand the Russian forum has been quiet - when something does happen the lads get back to us&#8230;


exactly!


----------



## sorcer

It has been confirmed by the coordinator on the watch.ru forum that only 300 pieces will be made and not 500 as planned initially. However, things may change, this is not yet fixed but highly anticipated. The project is under the work now, so all we need is to wait.


----------



## taike

You can get a pretty good idea of what's what using Google translate НВЧ-30 "Назад к истокам" Переиздание форума и Мераном - Страница 105 - Часовой форум Watch.Ru


----------



## applelone

Hi there!
Sorry for so long break.

*NEWS*
1. There will be *ONLY 300 p.* *NOT 500* (300 - FE, 200 - SE) as it was earlier.
2. Watches in procees, payments will be on last stage; project funded by Meranom, so НВЧ-30 will be made without fail.
3. Soon will be more news from Meranon and photos! So, we're waiting!
4. There is still no information on the timing of production.
5. Soon I'll add everyone to the Waiting List.

Best regards,
applelone


----------



## Ham2

Thank you for that update gentlemen


----------



## Geoff Adams

Thank you very much for the update - that's got me excited this morning, what good news! It's great to hear that Meranom has decided to front up the money for the project to make absolutely sure it happens. Today I am excited - we can look forward to what I humbly consider to be the best (extreme hyperbole)  Vostok ever to be made...


----------



## primerak

Will the lug width be 22mm on bend wire and 18mm on swing similar to the original?


----------



## laughinggnome

Please add me to the rather long (but you never know...) waiting list. Thanks.


----------



## serser

applelone said:


> Hi there!
> Sorry for so long break.
> 
> *NEWS*
> 1. There will be *ONLY 300 p.* *NOT 500* (300 - FE, 200 - SE) as it was earlier.
> 2. Watches in procees, payments will be on last stage; project funded by Meranom, so НВЧ-30 will be made without fail.
> 3. Soon will be more news from Meranon and photos! So, we're waiting!
> 4. There is still no information on the timing of production.
> 5. Soon I'll add everyone to the Waiting List.
> 
> Best regards,
> applelone


Thank you for the update, that sounds good!!


----------



## Skwere

Thanks both for the update, great to see this project is still progressing.


----------



## Danilao

Yeah! But only 300?
We have to wait a lot...


----------



## imagigato

Hi everybody! I'm a newbie and through a spanish watch forum, I've arrived to this thread. Hope you can add me to the waiting list for this project.Greetings.


applelone said:


> Hi there!Sorry for so long break.*NEWS*1. There will be *ONLY 300 p.* *NOT 500* (300 - FE, 200 - SE) as it was earlier.2. Watches in procees, payments will be on last stage; project funded by Meranom, so НВЧ-30 will be made without fail.3. Soon will be more news from Meranon and photos! So, we're waiting!4. There is still no information on the timing of production.5. Soon I'll add everyone to the Waiting List.Best regards,applelone


----------



## RFollia

Вольшое Спасибо Товариш


----------



## Patagonico

Greats news!!!


----------



## Perdendosi

So happy to be in the magic 300! I really feel like this is going to be the watch of the year!


----------



## watchik

I have one empty spot in my Vostok collection, let's fill it up!


----------



## chirs1211

This is great news for us 300, I do feel for the other 200 who up until now thought they had a chance of getting the SE:-(

Chris


----------



## dutchassasin

Glad to hear the project is making some progress again


----------



## slowprop

Could anyone tell me.

1) Do we know approx how much these are likely to cost ?
2) If there is a waiting list is it already over - subscribed ?

Sorry if I'm being a bit dense here but I am quite new to the forum and have only just started looking at this thread.

Thanks


----------



## Geoff Adams

Hello Slowprop,

You're not being dense - this is a massive thread, why should you know the details.

In answer to your questions:


The cost should be around $180US 
The list is full, and I'm afraid to have to say that in now looks like the waiting list is now massively oversubscribed.  
My suggestion would be to put your name down for the waiting list anyway, and see if Meranom decides to extend the production to include those others on the waiting list who have not been so lucky up to now - you never know&#8230;

If I'm wrong in any of this I'm sure someone will chime in and correct me&#8230;

Hope this helps


----------



## slowprop

Geoff Adams said:


> Hello Slowprop,
> 
> You're not being dense - this is a massive thread, why should you know the details.
> 
> In answer to your questions:
> 
> 
> The cost should be around $180US
> The list is full, and I'm afraid to have to say that in now looks like the waiting list is now massively oversubscribed.
> My suggestion would be to put your name down for the waiting list anyway, and see if Meranom decides to extend the production to include those others on the waiting list who have not been so lucky up to now - you never know&#8230;
> 
> If I'm wrong in any of this I'm sure someone will chime in and correct me&#8230;
> 
> Hope this helps


Thanks Geoff- that's a shame but there are a couple of other things on the Meranom site I fancy which are sadly both out of stock namely the Komandirskie 350501 and the Amphibia SE420725NB. I have put them on my wish list and will look forward to those.


----------



## 93EXCivic

I am sooooo happy I am in the 300. Looking forward to this one a lot.


----------



## smuggled_sheep

Very sad that I wasn't able to make it on the 300, but I'm listed on the wait list. But still not losing any hope. The 200M model may do it for me, at least, but how I wish I could have a 300M with gold hands. The Vostok Amphibia SEs that I ordered has arrived and the gold hands sure is lovely.:-! I can't wait to see this NVCH-30 reissue in steel but too sad I might only see it with the silver hands.:-( 

Anyway, to sum it all up I'm very grateful that this project is pushing through. Thank you very much and more power to you sirs who are working hard to make these things happen.:-!


----------



## f3rdin

I just can't wait for the photos ! Thank you Meranom for doing this project till the end despite the financial issues you went through ! 
I am getting more and more excited about this project every day !


----------



## Hartig

I will be seriously pissed if there are no other remakes made of this except the limited edition.

Because:

1. Making a limited edition of something that is doomed to have higher demand than availability isn't good for anyone (except snobs ;-)).
2. This type of Amphibia seems to be one of the most sought after (not only for rarity but also for it's style).
3. If it's 42mm it is slightly bigger than the closest alternatives (which is good).
4. It is also automatic which the vintage alternatives ain't (which is good).


Rambling aside, I hope things turn out good with this project and Meranom/Vostok.


----------



## applelone

It's me again!
*Some news and photos!*
Do you like that *style and font of numbers marks*? Should we leave this or make marks some smaller/taller/wider/narrower, etc? I think it's ok.







I don't think we should to dwell on it for a long time to make the process faster.

Best regards,
applelone


----------



## fhp

Hi Applelone,

Many thanks for the news and this picture. In my opinion, it's ok! I hope to get this so beautiful watch very soon.


----------



## Ham2

Thank you Applelone. The marks could be a little bit longer but looks good nonetheless.


----------



## Geoff Adams

applelone said:


> It's me again!
> *Some news and photos!*
> Do you like that *style and font of numbers marks*? Should we leave this or make marks some smaller/taller/wider/narrower, etc? I think it's ok.
> View attachment 2842842
> 
> I don't think we should to dwell on it for a long time to make the process faster.
> 
> Best regards,
> applelone


Wow, just WOW Comrade Appelone - it's looking fantastic. When I compare it to my original first generation 300m wire lugs Amphibia, the markings on the bezel are very very similar, but there are subtle differences to make the new piece perfectly individual, and not identical. I absolutely love it and, yes, this present design gets my vote. Thank you!


----------



## f3rdin

Thanks a lot to share this picture applelone ! It is going to be the best vostok ever ! 

Same as Ham2 I think the marks could be a little more longer, and refering to the original ones - but maybe is it just an optical illusion - the lugs could be a little thicker? 

Anyway, keep bringing us new pictures !!


----------



## NoLeftTurn

Looks great! Will the marks/numbers be darkened so they stand out more?


----------



## primerak

Prototype looks good to me.


----------



## Vodalex

Watch number is *too big*!


----------



## RFollia

Comrade Applelone,
this is GOOD NEWS, the prototype looks stunning.It's more than ok for me.
Thank you so much for the update


----------



## Skwere

applelone said:


> It's me again!
> *Some news and photos!*
> Do you like that *style and font of numbers marks*? Should we leave this or make marks some smaller/taller/wider/narrower, etc? I think it's ok.
> [pictures removed]
> I don't think we should to dwell on it for a long time to make the process faster.
> 
> Best regards,
> applelone


Wow, I think the prototype looks good. I only think the number of the piece (001/300) could be more subtle, i.e. more narrow font and probably smaller in size.

Edit: any news on the price yet?


----------



## dutchassasin

This picture describes my excitement for this project watch


----------



## 93EXCivic

Looks great! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GuessWho

I'm happy with how it is. Good to see this project is progressing!


----------



## Perdendosi

I'm happy too (assuming the numerals on the bezel are painted black)!
Oh boy, I'm excited!


----------



## Markeu

Vodalex said:


> Watch number is *too big*!


Yes, agreed with that


----------



## marathonna

I Agree...



GuessWho said:


> I'm happy with how it is. Good to see this project is progressing!


----------



## serser

Markeu said:


> Yes, agreed with that


+1, serial number too big


----------



## Krzysztofski

IMHO, I think serial number is perfect. The case looks just beautiful!


----------



## IPA

I see that I´m nr. 9 on the waiting list, when will the final list be updated so that I know if I made it or not?


----------



## city-dweller

Absolutely great!
The numbers are absolutely fine.
No need to change anything -- it's time to proceed further!


----------



## andrewm7

I am very happy with the way this watch looks


----------



## applelone

_*Answers*_
1. We'll think about marks, do my best.
2. Actual price you can find in Members List (current price for the request period).
3. I will inform you about the changes in the Main List (UPDATES).
4. I'll answer your PMs some later. Thanks for your understanding.
_Best regards, applelone!_


----------



## arkhanson

hi,
can you add me to the waiting list, please?


----------



## muratf

Hi all,
Beautiful watch, pity if something happens to the initiative.
Wishing for the best-can you add me to the waiting list
Thank you.


----------



## Patagonico

When a full prototype photo?? PLEASE


----------



## eugenerwin

Hy

I hope to know new news soon.
Hope to know the delivery date!


----------



## Danilao

applelone said:


> _*Answers*_
> 1. We'll think about marks, do my best.
> 2. Actual price you can find in Members List (current price for the request period).
> 3. I will inform you about the changes in the Main List (UPDATES).
> 4. I'll answer your PMs some later. Thanks for your understanding.
> _Best regards, applelone!_


Hi , I am very interested as I said on page 39 (here https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/nvch-30-reissue-watch-ru-w-meranom-1083643-39.html ) but I can not see my name on the waiting list , why? is there a problem ? Could you add me with the right number?
Grazie


----------



## Pato Sentado

Due to several problems I leave my 177 place to another member.
Thanks for all and good luck with this nice project!!!


----------



## city-dweller

update from the Russian forum:
the watches will be ready in June as the earliest.

(I remember predicting back in October that it won't happen before May)


----------



## chirs1211

Thanks for the update that is not too bad a news flash, it's only 4 months, when will a deposit likely to be due? Or will we need to pay in full once watches are ready?

Thanks

Chris


----------



## Geoff Adams

Thanks for the update Comrade City-dweller. Looks like we are going to have this beautiful watch just in time for the summer holidays! Looking forward to it!


----------



## NoLeftTurn

That's cool. I don't mind waiting as long as they do it right.


----------



## putra3007

Really happy to hear that. 😊

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## taike

Translated quote from meranom: 
"The work goes on. 
But by May just do not have time. 
Photos and news requested. Regards, Dmitry."


----------



## taike

Again from meranom:
"Watch, yet not collected. 
Components are made. 
We are waiting ready housing, dial, hands in April. From you, only patience."


----------



## city-dweller

so that nobody is mislead or puzzled by the (automatic?) translation given above,
here is what Meranom actually meant in his messages:

"The work is going on.
Clearly won't manage [to finish] by May.
Photos and update will be requested.
Regards,
Dmitry"

"The watches are still not being assembled.
Parts are in production.
Expecting cases, dials, and hands in April.
[Expecting] from you only patience."


----------



## NoLeftTurn

Thanks man. Makes a lot more sence now.


----------



## marathonna

We wait...no problem..


----------



## RFollia

Thanks for the info comrade. Seems we will get a very nice summer watch, perfect for beach diving!
Best regards and thank you for the update


----------



## endomafrendo

Would you be so kind to add me also to the waiting list? Thanks in advance!


----------



## IPA

Any news on this project?


----------



## dutchassasin

according to the russian thread on watch.ru no news.


----------



## igorIV

Hi to all!
update list. 
larpu and Photographer Boy in basic list!
larpu - №299
Photographer Boy - №149


----------



## sonics

That is not fair. Why do they come to the basic list and others not? There are enough people that want to get the watch, too


----------



## dutchassasin

sonics said:


> That is not fair. Why do they come to the basic list and others not? There are enough people that want to get the watch, too


How come its not fair? They where on place 1 & 3 on the waitinglist. Thus they earned their spot fair and square!
You sir are on place 6 of the waiting list, so 3 people need to dropout before you can have your spot in the mainlist


----------



## sonics

Place one and three? Why do you not take place two on the list?


----------



## Luis965

sonics said:


> Place one and three? Why do you not take place two on the list?


Number 2 (neshkov) is in the list - number 81.


----------



## DolleDolf

Lol965 said:


> Number 2 (neshkov) is in the list - number 81.





sonics said:


> Place one and three? Why do you not take place two on the list?


2 in front of you, 3 ahead of me.....

Sent from my KFTHWI using Tapatalk


----------



## Delta32

Probably futile, but I'd like to be signed up for the waiting list. 

I'm especially interested in the one on the left.


----------



## Perdendosi

Delta32 said:


> Probably futile, but I'd like to be signed up for the waiting list.
> 
> I'm especially interested in the one on the left.


That's what's so awesome about the watch -- it will ship with both lugs. The watch on the left, and the watch on the right, are the SAME!
Counting the days.


----------



## Delta32

Perdendosi said:


> That's what's so awesome about the watch -- it will ship with both lugs. The watch on the left, and the watch on the right, are the SAME!
> Counting the days.


Ohh I see! I've been looking at the thread every once in a while for months, but somehow that never occurred to me.

It's almost too cool a watch to be such a limited release.


----------



## Hartig

Delta32 said:


> It's almost too cool a watch to be such a limited release.


+1

Only limited editions I understand are those that are so ridiculously expensive to produce (and buy), that the buyers
who can afford them are almost as limited as the production run.


----------



## IPA

Oh my, only 6 more to go before I am in!


----------



## smuggled_sheep

Lucky for you sir IPA.:-! 

Only 39 more for me., I'm still waaay far on the wait list but still I'll never lose hope. I really want this watch badly.hehe


----------



## watchik

I may drop out of the list too. I am glad that somebody else will get in. Don't delete my name off the list yet - I want to first see the final production version and then I will decide. The dial is what will make up my mind.


----------



## NoLeftTurn

Any news on the project?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dutchassasin

Nothing new, here is the russian thread: НВЧ-30 "Назад к истокам" Переиздание форума и Мераном - Часовой форум Watch.Ru


----------



## Geoff Adams

Thanks for that thread Comrade Dutch, it will be nice to keep an eye on it using google translate. Maybe this will be an autumn watch, rather than a summer issue - I wonder?


----------



## NoLeftTurn

Thanks for checking 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RFollia

thanks for checking, comrade


----------



## LionOfZion

Never mind, just saw that there will be no SE model.


Have a question, will Meranom have wait list for the SE version? Someone might suggest it too them? I am sure that many who dd not make the 300 would like the SE version. 


Please add my name to wait list?

Thank you!!!!


----------



## bluemaroon

Good night everyone. I´m new in this great Forum but not in the amazing world of Soviet & russian watches. Please, could I join the project? Still my Fingers crossed... Best regards.


----------



## applelone

Hi there!

*Sorry for waing so long!*

*Here is the news from Meranom:*



> There were problems with the manufacturing of dials. Colors was made a bit wrong, by supplier. Now we finished it.
> Supplier promised to deliver dials this week.





> The remaining equipment is ready.




Also, i've asked some pictures of watches or the process of making them.

Best regards,
applelone


----------



## Patagonico

GOOD NEWS!!!!


----------



## dutchassasin

Thanks for keeping us updated Applelone!


----------



## Geoff Adams

Fantastic news - thank you so much for the update Comrade Applelone! I'm really looking forward to this one - I have my money ready!


----------



## RFollia

applelone said:


> Hi there!
> 
> *Sorry for waing so long!*
> 
> *Here is the news from Meranom:*
> 
> 
> Also, i've asked some pictures of watches or the process of making them.
> 
> Best regards,
> applelone



Thank you Comrade Applelone! That IS great news! Look forward to getting the message about the cost to pay instantly.
Best regards and thanks again


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

Comrade appleone, can I join the project or it is too late?


----------



## NoLeftTurn

Cool. Can't wait!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mosinphx

Could someone explain to me what this watch is? I have never heard of it/know anything about it. Thanks.


----------



## Coug76

mosinphx said:


> Could someone explain to me what this watch is? I have never heard of it/know anything about it. Thanks.


A special run of the 300m Amphibias. Perry cool stuff.

Hastily spouted for your befuddlement


----------



## mosinphx

I never knew they made a 300m Amphibia? When is it coming out?


----------



## Geoff Adams

mosinphx said:


> I never knew they made a 300m Amphibia? When is it coming out?


Here is my first generation Vostok Amphibia 2209 300m diver from the 1970s. They were Soviet military issue only, and are 'quite rare'. The Russian Watch Forum and Meranom are producing a very limited run of their homage to these, and the waiting list is very oversubscribed. I'm now hopeful that they will be released in about a month (guess).


----------



## Yarbles

Fantastic news !


----------



## mosinphx

So basically, no chance of me getting one then?


----------



## Geoff Adams

mosinphx said:


> So basically, no chance ofme getting one then?


Unless you are already in the list or waiting list im sorry to say I think your chances are slim in the extreme Comrade.


----------



## IPA

Is the list updated?


----------



## Perdendosi

mosinphx said:


> So basically, no chance of me getting one then?


Make sure you put your name on the list. It may influence Meranom to do another run -- if there are 100+ people interested, and they've figured out how to do it, so the design and engineering costs have already been absorbed, they may consider it. (This was a special commission watch for watch.ru, so maybe they've agreed to terms with Meranom to do a very limited run, but we've seen other "special editions" from Russian factories get second runs later... maybe this would be one.)


----------



## applelone

*NEWS!*

*News from Meranom, I've got this week:*
1.


> We've tested watches for 200 m water resist - 5 pcs - all passed the test.


It was a demo test. Test for 300 meters WR will be held using special equipment, when the watches will be fully prepared.
2.


> Mineral glass.


Means that watches will have authentic mineral glass, beloved by all of us.
3.


> This week, I am waiting for the photo of the finished component. The only failure is a "Swiss Dials factory" - delaying terms for more than a month.


Patience, comrades, left quite a little!


----------



## Patagonico

Greats news!!!

THX


----------



## Krzysztofski

Yeah!!!  That's great news!


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior

applelone said:


> *NEWS!*
> 
> *News from Meranom, I've got this week:*
> 1.
> It was a demo test. Test for 300 meters WR will be held using special equipment, when the watches will be fully prepared.
> 2.
> Means that watches will have authentic mineral glass, beloved by all of us.
> 3.
> 
> Patience, comrades, left quite a little!


Thank you very much for the update.

Just wondering...Will there be any spare mineral crystals made?

I'm just thinking that with it being mineral glass it will get scratched quite easily and I'd like to be able to replace it if it does?


----------



## Geoff Adams

Thank you very much for this welcome news Comrade Applelone - it's great to hear that all is progressing so well. It will be worth the wait!


----------



## wizee

I've generally had good experience with mineral glass and no scratching issues. I'm quite excited about the mineral glass, since the only mineral glass Amphibian that has been made before is the 1967. Hopefully they've now ironed out the issues the 1967 glass had (cracking on some units due to incorrect sizing).


----------



## applelone

My watches with mineral glass feels good. The reason we chose mineral glass instead plexiglass - is _better water resistance_ with the first. I mean 30 ATM WR.


----------



## Krzysztofski

Mineral glass will be perfect, especially if it allow the watch to reach the 30 ATM spec. :-d


----------



## city-dweller

applelone said:


> 2. Means that watches will have authentic mineral glass, beloved by all of us.


this is a very strange statement:

1. mineral glass is absolutely NOT authentic -- authentic was plexiglass.
2. "beloved by all of us" is also far from true -- personally, I would prefer the authentic plexiglass


----------



## primerak

mineral glass seems to be the practical choice looking forward to the pics.


----------



## Geoff Adams

I think that the discussion about copy Vs homage has been had in this enormous thread already. I am of the view that this reissue should not be a carbon copy of the original, but a practical and beautiful obvious homage as close to the original as is appropriate. It was decided mineral is the more practical crystal to make a working 300m homage to this wonderful watch in the 21st century. It is part of a specific and unique design of this particular watch, and it works, and for me takes nothing away from this watch at all, in respect of being an homage of the original 1970s design. That's what's important to me, and the design of this watch seems to tick all these very important boxes to me. It will be a beautiful homage to the original, but will also be unique and original in itself. Just my thoughts...


----------



## dutchassasin

I agree with Mr Adams, and if i remember correctly they did some pressure tests with acrylic glass and it failed.


----------



## 103ssv

Well said Geoff!

103


----------



## fhp

I totally agree with you, Geoff! I'm just so excited to get this awesome watch !!!!


----------



## Geoff Adams

I too am incredibly excited about getting this piece. As it isn't yet made, the following statement might sound a bit presumptuous, and somewhat dramatic - however I'll make it anyway. Not only am I excited about getting what will be a wonderful one-off homage of one of the most historic and beautiful watches in Soviet Russian watchmaking history, but I believe we will be the proud owners of, literally, component for component, element for element, pound for pound - The Best Vostok Ever Made. That is of course just my most humble opinion... But that is one of the reasons I am so excited!


----------



## 93EXCivic

I am very disappointed by the news that it is going to be mineral glass. 

Oh well I am sure it will still be awesome.


----------



## minicooper

I frankly want to view photos. Highly later ;-)


----------



## city-dweller

dear Geoff,

you may have noticed that no engineering of "copy vs homage" aspects are even mentioned in either applelone's post or my reply.

first, in his post, applelone attempts to pass mineral glass for authentic (i.e., belonging to the original design), after which he tries to attribute someone's feelings about the choice of mineral glass to all forum members.

I do honestly believe that both statements are misleading and manipulative.

in my post I tried to correct both points.

as for the engineering aspects, unfortunately, even the members of the Russian watch forum have no much, if any, influence on decisions taken by Meranom who may or may not inform forum members on his decisions before he takes action (and, if I unerstand it correctly, he usually chooses to first take action, and only then to inform).


----------



## Geoff Adams

Fair enough, I'm only trying to articulate my support for the project, not cause disagreement. 'Misleading and manipulative' - these are strong words, which I find a shame. As Comrade Dutch has said, acrylic was tested and failed - so what is to happen, is the project not to continue because of this? What I see is a group of people working very hard to make this project happen, and indeed come to a conclusion before we all grow too old to enjoy or die before it is completed. This can only happen through decision making - and for that to happen, not everyone will find perfection. If these decisions are too much of a problem for some, then those who cannot agree or stomach these decisions can always vote with their feet and leave the project list - I seem to sense that there are many who would be hugely indebted to them, when they take their place or move a little closer to becoming one of the fortunate 300. With respect! I tip my hat to Applelone and the other decision makers for bringing us nearer to finishing the project and bring us closer to owning something most special!


----------



## Geoff Adams

city-dweller said:


> dear Geoff,
> 
> first, in his post, applelone attempts to pass mineral glass for authentic (i.e., belonging to the original design), after which he tries to attribute someone's feelings about the choice of mineral glass to all forum members.


P.S. I'm not here - and it is not my job - to defend Comrade Applelone on this thread - I'm sure he is quite capable of doing this himself. However, I wouldn't mind a small wager that there has been something lost in translation from Russian to English in the true meaning of what was said in that sentence. From my experience, this is quite common in such translation of thoughts between these two noble languages - just my opinion...


----------



## NoLeftTurn

city-dweller said:


> dear Geoff,
> 
> you may have noticed that no engineering of "copy vs homage" aspects are even mentioned in either applelone's post or my reply.
> 
> first, in his post, applelone attempts to pass mineral glass for authentic (i.e., belonging to the original design), after which he tries to attribute someone's feelings about the choice of mineral glass to all forum members.
> 
> I do honestly believe that both statements are misleading and manipulative.
> 
> in my post I tried to correct both points.
> 
> as for the engineering aspects, unfortunately, even the members of the Russian watch forum have no much, if any, influence on decisions taken by Meranom who may or may not inform forum members on his decisions before he takes action (and, if I unerstand it correctly, he usually chooses to first take action, and only then to inform).


It seems like you are not happy with how the project is turning out, applelone's input and Meranom's attitude towards the project. It's a pity as you, like many others have been waiting for a while now.

Happily, there is a solution! You have paid nothing, simply ask for your name to be struck from the list and one of the many people on the waiting list can take your place.

You can then move on, content in the knowledge that you did not spend a dime on a watch you were not happy with.

Now, appleloan, about those pictures?? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yarbles

As I understand it there will be a SE version rated at 200m with plexi ? Seems like win win......or buy one of each!


----------



## dutchassasin

Yarbles said:


> As I understand it there will be a SE version rated at 200m with plexi ? Seems like win win......or buy one of each!


----------



## chirs1211

Think the SE had been scrubbed.
While i would have loved a plexi on this i like most i suspect would rather see this project completed with mineral that simply vanish into the ether over crystal material.
And as the plexi failed WR tests realisticly mineral was the only option then if pricing is to remain reasonable, domed sapphire is expensive !!

Chris


----------



## Geoff Adams

NoLeftTurn said:


> Now, appleloan, about those pictures??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I couldn't agree more, yes, come on Comrade Applelone, we are picture hungry  ;-) 
In the meantime, please allow me to share a couple of images of what I consider to be a very successful use of mineral - my Strela 1254 from Poljot24.de, with 3133 movement&#8230;


----------



## Yarbles

dutchassasin said:


>


----------



## dutchassasin

Hahaha, good one Yarbles! But in all seriousness they did cancel the se version.
Ps, if you want to embed use the youtube brackets. Like so:


----------



## Yarbles

Lol Thats how it looks lol I dunno ...tablet is a pain to copy and paste


----------



## RFollia

applelone said:


> My watches with mineral glass feels good. The reason we chose mineral glass instead plexiglass - is _better water resistance_ with the first. I mean 30 ATM WR.


Thank you so much Comrade Applelone. Look forward to see the pictures, and are dying to see the real thing. 
Best regards and thanks again.
большое спасибо


----------



## applelone

It was my mistake, coz I have read "mineral glass" thinking about "Plexiglas".
Still waiting for pictures.
I think it's better to have 30ATM NVCh-30 with mineral glass rather than 20ATM Amphibia with plexi?


----------



## Geoff Adams

Completely agree - 200m plexi or 300m mineral? - give me 300m mineral please. It is the 300m property which, most of all, will make this piece so absolutely unique, IMHO


----------



## OKEAH

Incidentally is the case and bezel brushed or shiny? I vote for brushed. I hope the bezel is steel.

A shiny military watch is … somewhat of an oxymoron


----------



## Patagonico

Any news?? Photos?? ... PLEASE!!!


----------



## Patagonico

Waiting...


----------



## dutchassasin

No news comrades, calm down!

Summer vacation is almost upon us, some people (like me) are going to spend their holidays away from home. I really dont like to lose my spot due to not being able to keep up to date with this thread/ miss the payment date while away. Maybe its better to postpone the launch to after the summer holiday. Thats all folks, back to waiting for pictures of the watch.


----------



## drbobguy

Summer is very slow in Russia (I know, I live here...) so I would not expect further news until September probably.


----------



## Geoff Adams

dutchassasin said:


> No news comrades, calm down!
> 
> Summer vacation is almost upon us, some people (like me) are going to spend their holidays away from home. I really dont like to lose my spot due to not being able to keep up to date with this thread/ miss the payment date while away. Maybe its better to postpone the launch to after the summer holiday. Thats all folks, back to waiting for pictures of the watch.


I was thinking the same thing. It would be great if we could have some reassurance about this issue. ..


----------



## Radvanszki

Dear Gents, 

How can I order this watch? Is it still possible? Could you please also put me on the list?


----------



## dutchassasin

Radvanszki, all 300 watches are taken. You can be put on the waiting list but there are already 80+ people waiting before you.


----------



## kakefe

u can put your name in the waiting list... and wait there for ever like us who are in the main list 

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## dutchassasin

kakefe said:


> u can put your name in the waiting list... and wait there for ever like us who are in the main list
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


Money burning a hole in your pocket, waiting to be spend


----------



## Recoil

kakefe said:


> u can put your name in the waiting list... and wait there for ever like us who are in the main list
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


even longer if you are one of the original 100 ;-)


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

Recoil said:


> even longer if you are one of the original 100 ;-)


Обещанного три года ждут...Russian 1000 years old national wisdom


----------



## Radvanszki

dutchassasin said:


> Radvanszki, all 300 watches are taken. You can be put on the waiting list but there are already 80+ people waiting before you.


Could you please add me to the list? As I am still on phone. And I will not be soon in front of my computer. Many thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Photographer Boy

Are there any news ? Or any updated photo ?


----------



## Perdendosi

Photographer Boy said:


> Are there any news ? Or any updated photo ?


I haven't checked the watch.ru forum, but a few posts back folks mentioned that not a whole lot gets done during this holiday season. I'm not expecting any news at least until August.


----------



## Radvanszki

Can someone edit the list as I would like to be on the list even though I know that only 300 pieces will be issued? I cannot edit the list, I have already tried it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Perdendosi

Radvanszki said:


> Can someone edit the list as I would like to be on the list even though I know that only 300 pieces will be issued? I cannot edit the list, I have already tried it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Send a PM to Applelone to ask to be on the waiting list.

And since it's been two weeks, and it's August, it's not too early to ask for a status update, right?


----------



## sorcer

Photographer Boy said:


> Are there any news ? Or any updated photo ?


Yes, there is some news about the project. One of the watch.ru memebers attended the factory about 2 weeks ago and has seen the NVCH production. Of course, he was not allowed to take any pictures  but he said that Meranom is working on this project and the projected release date would be around winter time.

Patience is virtue...


----------



## Geoff Adams

Thanks for this info Sorcer, nice to know it's proceeding well! I've never been involved in one of these Meranom projects before - can anyone tell me what the protocol for payment is please. Is it done through Paypal, is money paid to a comrade at Watch.ru, or directly to Meranom?


----------



## GuessWho

Geoff Adams said:


> Thanks for this info Sorcer, nice to know it's proceeding well! I've never been involved in one of these Meranom projects before - can anyone tell me what the protocol for payment is please. Is it done through Paypal, is money paid to a comrade at Watch.ru, or directly to Meranom?


AFAIK payment will be through Meranom.


----------



## Perdendosi

sorcer said:


> Yes, there is some news about the project. One of the watch.ru memebers attended the factory about 2 weeks ago and has seen the NVCH production. Of course, he was not allowed to take any pictures  but he said that Meranom is working on this project and the projected release date would be around winter time.
> 
> Patience is virtue...


Yay! Thanks so much for the info! (That also helps to schedule my remaining 2015 watch budget.)


----------



## andrewm7

I am really looking forward to this project


----------



## f3rdin

Am I the only one loosing his mind by waiting? Please can we have just one picture ?!


----------



## watchik

I am giving up on this project. Somebody can take my spot.


----------



## Radvanszki

watchik said:


> I am giving up on this project. Somebody can take my spot.


I would like to take. If this is possible @watchik.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior

Radvanszki said:


> I would like to take. If this is possible @watchik.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't think it works like that I'm afraid Radvanszki.

If someone drops out of the main list then whoever is top of the reserve/waiting list takes their place. There were about 80 people on that list the last time I checked, so if you are added at the bottom of that list then 80 people would need to drop out of the main list before you made it to the main list.


----------



## Radvanszki

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> I don't think it works like that I'm afraid Radvanszki.
> 
> If someone drops out of the main list then whoever is top of the reserve/waiting list takes their place. There were about 80 people on that list the last time I checked, so if you are added at the bottom of that list then 80 people would need to drop out of the main list before you made it to the main list.


I do not know how it is working, but I think he may give his position to anyone he wants first of all. He is the only one, who can decide who can take his position since he is on the list. Secondly I am trying to be on the waiting list but no one give me any reply to my requests.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chirs1211

I'm afraid Johnny is correct if someone drops out the first person on the waiting list moves up.
His position is not his to 'give away' to someone, he can only relinquish it.

Chris


----------



## Radvanszki

chirs1211 said:


> I'm afraid JohnnyBD is right if someone drops out the first person on the waiting list moves up.
> His position is not his to 'give away' to someone, he can only relinquish it.
> 
> Chris


Chris, I am okay with it if someone can also add me to the waiting list as most probably many other will be out till the project will be finished. So please someone also do the necessary.

But I have still remarks to the above. If one have a position in a list, the good is arriving to a shop, but the dedicated person would not like to buy but his neighbor does so. He may grant his right for buying to neighbor. They can go together into a shop and buy the item. The shop manager is interested in only to sell the goods. I do not feel any difference between the two cases.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chirs1211

I think the 80 or so people ahead of you on the waiting list may have other thoughts though!

Send a PM to applelone or sorcer to get on the waiting list, the chances of enough dropping out though are slim at best. But stranger this have happened 

Chris


----------



## Radvanszki

Chris, I have done to applelone, but I will do to both of them


----------



## Patagonico

Any news?


----------



## dutchassasin

Patagonico i checked the watch.ru forum for you but no news. Did you guys know this project is already running for over a year?


----------



## Patagonico

Thank you


----------



## sq100

dutchassasin said:


> Patagonico i checked the watch.ru forum for you but no news. Did you guys know this project is already running for over a year?


Hah nice, the other one https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/reissue-rare-soviet-pilots-1mwf-100-le-pieces-937903.html , has been running for almost 2 years now. I hope the watch will be ready this year :-!


----------



## watchobs

Being that communication has been pretty good up until now, I have every confidence that when Applelone & Co. knows something they will share it with their potential WUS investors! I will admit that for me this project will now have been the longest period in which definitive movement from production to completion will have taken place. Buttttt... for me since nothing has been invested into this project outside of time, and the end product looks to be very much worth the wait, than the waiting game is what I'll d;-)!


----------



## Ham2

sq100 said:


> Hah nice, the other one https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/reissue-rare-soviet-pilots-1mwf-100-le-pieces-937903.html , has been running for almost 2 years now. I hope the watch will be ready this year :-!


Still waiting for a progress report on this especially since the project was funded


----------



## Geoff Adams




----------



## igorIV

Sorry comrades! 
list updated.


----------



## dutchassasin

the forum software butchers up the link to the spreadsheet. Follow this one instead http://tinyurl.com/300m-project


----------



## igorIV

dutchassasin said:


> the forum software butchers up the link to the spreadsheet. Follow this one instead http://tinyurl.com/300m-project


Many thanks!


----------



## sonics

Yes, one more and I am in 😆

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Perdendosi

Glad to see the list updated; I hope there's some movement soon! Thanks for everyone's work so far.


----------



## sorcer

some updates from watch.ru

The factory has the watches and they are being tested for WR and generally how all the components fit together. Unfortunately, no pics and no dates, so let's wait a bit more.


----------



## Geoff Adams

Fantastic news, sounds like we are now running the final lap! Thank you for the update, please keep the news coming...


----------



## chirs1211

Any word on when the payment for this may be due? 

Chris


----------



## chirs1211

Double sorry 

Chris


----------



## sorcer

chirs1211 said:


> Any word on when the payment for this may be due?
> 
> Chris


No...please be patient and wait.


----------



## NoLeftTurn

Great news for the project!


----------



## chirs1211

No problem was just asking 

Chris


----------



## chirs1211

No problem was just asking 

Chris


----------



## mrvos

Is it too late to join?

If possible, i would like my name on the list


----------



## drbobguy

Good news my friends, an updated from Meranom was posted on the watch.ru forum:



> Не все гладко пока идёт.
> Завод перегружен заказами.
> Но сборку начинаем.
> Давайте уж, дождёмся первых, цехом собранных экземпляров и тогда явим фото.
> Спасибо за терпение.



My translation:



> Not everything has been going smoothly.
> The factory is overloaded with orders.
> But we are beginning assembly.
> Let's wait for the first ones to be assembled by the workshop and then we'll try to get photos.
> Thanks for your patience.


This is great news, not only for the NVCh-30 project, but also because this means the rumors are probably true that the factory is swamped right now due to a big military order, which can only be good for the health of Vostok in the long run.


----------



## Krzysztofski

That's a great news indeed !


----------



## Geoff Adams

Excellent news - I'm really looking forward to seeing the pictures, and indeed receiving this watch! Surely this is going to be the best Vostok ever made (IMHO). Maybe a nice Christmas present to myself?


----------



## fhp

Yesssss... I agree with you. Great news. Hope we will be able to wear it before the end of the year !!!


----------



## IPA

Just need 4 more people to leave the project before I´m in!


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

Just went through Russian forum. I do not know how to move myself up from the waiting list to the main list. NVCh is on the horizon, comrades, just like Communism was!!!


----------



## Hartig

Kirill Sergueev said:


> I do not know how to move myself up from the waiting list to the main list.


By simply waiting...

I myself have no hopes at all getting one of these watches initially, but at least the waiting list can serve as a indicator for demand.


----------



## Krzysztofski

Can't wait anymore to get mine !


----------



## applelone

Hi, comrades!

Sorry for being such a long time disconnected and away out of here. Routine and troubles swallowed me out, so troubleshooting became an idea that stuck in my head. 
But now i'm here and have good news:
*we are now at the last production stage of НВЧ-30 - Instalation (fitting all components).

*All you need to be patient, while waiting for your favored watches. 
You'll receive the last info here from me or comrades. 
Also, all significant info and members list you can find in my Signature (НВЧ-30).
I'll answer all your pm's in the near future.

Have a good day! &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## watchobs

applelone said:


> Hi, comrades!
> 
> Sorry for being such a long time disconnected and away out of here. Routine and troubles swallowed me out, so troubleshooting became an idea that stuck in my head.
> But now i'm here and have good news:
> *we are now at the last production stage of НВЧ-30 - Instalation (fitting all components).
> 
> *All you need to be patient, while waiting for your favored watches.
> You'll receive the last info here from me or comrades.
> Also, all significant info and members list you can find in my Signature (НВЧ-30).
> I'll answer all your pm's in the near future.
> 
> Have a good day! 


Thanks Applelone!
Great to read and nice to know that last production stage is on the horizon. Will now look forward to finding out when we should be able to arrange payment and thus seeing this sought after piece being shipped!


----------



## Geoff Adams

Fantastic news Comrade Applelone, and thank you very much for the update! I'm really looking forward to the first pics of the watch, and to being able to buy it. I sense that it will not be long now...


----------



## dutchassasin

All 300 passengers aboard, the hype train is leaving the station!!!


----------



## sonics

Damned! Without me 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## 103ssv

Great news! Thanks.


----------



## avers

the end of waiting is near...just have to be a bit more patient


----------



## Radvanszki

Unfortunately I am not able to open the list mentioned here. The link gives 404 error code. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dutchassasin

Radvanszki said:


> Unfortunately I am not able to open the list mentioned here. The link gives 404 error code.


the forum software butchers up the link to the spreadsheet. Follow this one instead http://tinyurl.com/300m-project

As for the people on the waiting list, i still expect a few people to drop out when payment is due. Keep courage comrades!


----------



## RFollia

That's greatr news Comrade!
Look forward to getting the pm, or announcement. I'm eager to part with the payment to get one of these on my wrist...
Best regards and thank you! 
большое спасибо!
Я желаю вам много успехов



applelone said:


> Hi, comrades!
> 
> Sorry for being such a long time disconnected and away out of here. Routine and troubles swallowed me out, so troubleshooting became an idea that stuck in my head.
> But now i'm here and have good news:
> *we are now at the last production stage of НВЧ-30 - Instalation (fitting all components).
> 
> *All you need to be patient, while waiting for your favored watches.
> You'll receive the last info here from me or comrades.
> Also, all significant info and members list you can find in my Signature (НВЧ-30).
> I'll answer all your pm's in the near future.
> 
> Have a good day! ?


----------



## sq100

Yay! Very good news indeed :-!

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## andrewm7

applelone said:


> Hi, comrades!
> 
> Sorry for being such a long time disconnected and away out of here. Routine and troubles swallowed me out, so troubleshooting became an idea that stuck in my head.
> But now i'm here and have good news:
> *we are now at the last production stage of НВЧ-30 - Instalation (fitting all components).
> 
> *All you need to be patient, while waiting for your favored watches.
> You'll receive the last info here from me or comrades.
> Also, all significant info and members list you can find in my Signature (НВЧ-30).
> I'll answer all your pm's in the near future.
> 
> Have a good day! ?


Superb news!


----------



## Markeu

Very good News!


----------



## Markeu

hello everybody 

any news?

best


----------



## dutchassasin

Markeu said:


> hello everybody
> any news?
> best


Ive checked the russian forum and there seems to be no news.


----------



## Patagonico

😯


----------



## Geoff Adams

So this is going to be a 2016 issue piece then. Hopefully we will get them in spring. ..


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

Actually, people on the Russian forum sounds surprisingly optimistic.


----------



## ryanli

it is too late to join?
hm...please put me on the waiting list


----------



## azura123

If some pieces available I would like to buy.
thanks


----------



## taike

Latest from the Russian forum


----------



## Arizone

Not to get anyone's hopes up, thank you pers.


----------



## putra3007

Looking good

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## kakefe

seems like 200m version... any give up for 300m? 

Sent from my Mobile


----------



## azura123

Arizone said:


> Not to get anyone's hopes up, thank you pers.


Thats nice watch.. There are modern youch to the watch obviously

Sent from my MI 2SC using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert

I missed this thread...but I can't read all 62 pages, it appears to be very old, 2014, and so far as far as I know the 300 mt hasn't gone in production.

I would like to ask those who followed this project from the beginning:

1) Is it still alive?
2) Even if I'm late, can I join?
3) Will Vostok/Meranon deliver a real 300mt reissue or a sort of 110 version of the current 090 case? The watch in the video is very nice but it's a 200mt, is there any hope to get anything with the specs described in the first post?


----------



## sonics

It looks great but i would prefer the traditional old wire lugs 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## GuessWho

Arizone said:


> Not to get anyone's hopes up, thank you pers.


Nice to finally see some results in the steel!


----------



## dutchassasin

Pers made that body from 110 case. that is not official 300m project watch!


----------



## sonics

I think if he would sell them, he will have many customers 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## GuessWho

dutchassasin said:


> Pers made that body from 110 case. that is not official 300m project watch!


Ah, that explains the dial/hands. Still looks good!


----------



## Kisifer

This dial looks excellent. Which one is it? Is it a SE from Meranom?


----------



## fhp

Hi, comrades! Any news from the Russian project team?


----------



## Arizone

fhp said:


> Hi, comrades! Any news from the Russian project team?


Absolutely not.

In other news, the Spanish forum has another project coming out.


----------



## MacRipper

Arizone said:


> Absolutely not.
> 
> In other news, the Spanish forum has another project coming out.


Vostok RE SE II (Vostok Relojes Especiales Special Edition II) Limited to 201 units.


----------



## cuthbert

Arizone said:


> Absolutely not.
> 
> In other news, the Spanish forum has another project coming out.


We should also start working on our 2016 project I assume...I already talked to some members regarding what might be interesting but the delay on the NVCH-30 is alarming.


----------



## DavidUK

cuthbert said:


> We should also start working on our 2016 project I assume...I already talked to some members regarding what might be interesting but the delay on the NVCH-30 is alarming.


Yes we should do. The French forum has a 2016 project as well.


----------



## chirs1211

I wonder why this one is taking so long when other forums projects move along much much faster .

Chris


----------



## chirs1211

I wonder why this one is taking so long when other forums projects move along much much faster .

Chris


----------



## MacRipper

chirs1211 said:


> I wonder why this one is taking so long when other forums projects move along much much faster .
> 
> Chris


Other projects use standard cases.


----------



## dutchassasin

Fun fact: its been 510 days since opening of the first post.


----------



## cuthbert

dutchassasin said:


> Fun fact: its been 510 days since opening of the first post.


Sad fact I would say. 

And even sadder the fact this is the bottleneck for the other project, the Vostok Compressor...I'm starting to think I'll never get either of them.


----------



## ThePossumKing

I think the immortal words of Wilbur have never been truer than in this case: "You'll never get it off the ground, Orville"


----------



## Geoff Adams

My guess is these projects have been unlucky enough to be caught up behind some very big government orders, the likes of which haven't been seen for decades, otherwise they would have progressed a lot faster. I believe we will get them eventually, but boy we have to be patient...


----------



## RFollia

Well, the world was not made in 7 days. I guess the more we wait, the more thirlled we will be (at least in my case). The harder it is to get something, the more we will apreciate it.
Happy weekend, comrades!


----------



## city-dweller

update from the Russian forum (posted there on February 13, 2016):

- first 45 pieces have been assembled and passed quality control;
- soon (probably next week) photos of real watches will be available;
- about the same time the price will be announced;
- later on, decisions on the methods of payment and shipping will be made.

it is unclear, though, how soon the next batches will be ready.


----------



## putra3007

Finally...light at the end of the tunnel 😃

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Patagonico

Yeah!


----------



## NoLeftTurn

Great news! Summer watch??


Sent from my phone, excuse any spelling, etc, mistakes


----------



## fhp

Really... good news !!!!


----------



## andrewm7

I am really looking forward to this watch


----------



## 2415b

So bummed, I'm years late on this thread. I'd love to get my hands on one of these. This would be a grail Vostok for me. I love the wire bar design, I just want one new and pretty.

I know the wait list is really long, but please add me. --Mark


----------



## Perdendosi

Yay!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dutchassasin

I will be away for a period of 6 months to complete my second traineeship on a cargo vessel. My twin sister saw how excited i was for the 300m watch and volunteered to regularly check the thread and when available make the payment.


----------



## Geoff Adams

Now, the race is on! Will we get this watch before the forum Ratnik project watch, or will Vostok Design beat this one to the finihing line, even though the Ratnik is still in the design stage and was started many months after ;-)


----------



## applelone

_Let the Midnight Special shine her light on me,_
_Let the Midnight Special shine her ever-loving light on me._:-d
View attachment ???-30 ??????.jpg


----------



## putra3007

Great great update applelone. Cant wait 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## applelone

*DIAL COLOR
*


----------



## Geoff Adams

Wow! She's a beauty, it's been quite a wait but it looks as if it's going to be worth it! Thank you very much for the update!


----------



## Arizone

applelone said:


> _Let the Midnight Special shine her light on me,_
> _Let the Midnight Special shine her ever-loving light on me._:-d


I just checked the Russian forum like an hour ago and there was nothing, you sneak!

So gorgeous, I can't wait!

Is the lume dot above 12 missing in the dark photo?


----------



## Timepiece Tenderfoot




----------



## Ham2

applelone said:


> Let the Midnight Special shine her light on me, Let the Midnight Special shine her ever-loving light on me.:-d


That is quite outstanding. Fantastic job.


----------



## 2415b

Oh man, I'm so jealous, that this is stunning!



applelone said:


> _Let the Midnight Special shine her light on me,_
> _Let the Midnight Special shine her ever-loving light on me._:-d
> View attachment 7184858


----------



## andrewm7

I love it! The prototype turned out even better than I had imagined!


----------



## Ejekutor

Amazing!!!!
Can't wait to have this amazing piece on my collection!!!!!!!!!


----------



## drbobguy

Very exciting! This is the most beautiful and coolest new Russian watch in several years!


----------



## 2415b

drbobguy said:


> Very exciting! This is the most beautiful and coolest new Russian watch in several years!


It really is stunning!


----------



## DavidUK

I hope they make enough of these to go round.


----------



## marathonna

300 pieces..


----------



## jose-CostaRica

impressive! one of the most gorgeous reissues done by Meranom. congratulations to the future owners of such cool Amphibia


----------



## cuthbert

double post:-(


----------



## cuthbert

marathonna said:


> 300 pieces..


Again my understanding is slightly different from what I read here.

Dmitri told me that these 300 will be first, later a production model will follow but it will not be numbered and with a different dial...again this is what I was told.


----------



## gak

cuthbert said:


> Again my understanding is slightly different from what I read here.
> 
> Dmitri told me that these 300 will be first, later a production model will follow but it will not be numbered and with a different dial...again this is what I was told.


I really hope that is the case. Would love to have one of these.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Geoff Adams

I think you're right but I also believe any future production will be 200m and not 300m. In which case I might just get that as well


----------



## cuthbert

Geoff Adams said:


> I think you're right but I also believe any future production will be 200m and not 300m. In which case I might just get that as well


I also asked that detail and my understanding is that they will be 30 ATM as well..I think just Meranom can officially confirm or deny it.


----------



## applelone

300 pieces of NVCh-30 Forum Edition will be available for purchase soon!
Another pieces of Serial Edition can be available this or next year, but it will be 200m.
Don't forget, that the next year is a great date for Amphibious — 50th Anniversary.

Price — TBA, imho — approx. $200 (not lower).
I'll answer all PM's a bit later.


----------



## Recoil

Looking forward to this


----------



## gak

applelone said:


> 300 pieces of NVCh-30 Forum Edition will be available for purchase soon!
> Another pieces of Serial Edition can be available this or next year, but it will be 200m.
> Don't forget, that the next year is a great date for Amphibious - 50th Anniversary.
> 
> Price - TBA, imho - approx. $200 (not lower).
> I'll answer all PM's a bit later.


Is there any place available in list or waiting list for 300? Can we signup for 200m version now?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Geoff Adams

$200 for a piece like this - that'll do for me!


----------



## RFollia

applelone said:


> *DIAL COLOR
> *


ВОТ ЭТО ДА!!!!
Finally, it's here!
I don't want to miss that.
When can we pay, how are we going to be notified?
Can't wait to get that on my wrist....
Молодец, Товарищ!
Best regards and thank you
Спасибо болбшое


----------



## GuessWho

applelone said:


> *DIAL COLOR
> *


I am really, really happy I got in on this now. That looks better than I could have imagined!


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

Geoff Adams said:


> $200 for a piece like this - that'll do for me!


it is 15000 rubles quite a price for lots of people in Russia. On the other hand people in the waiting list got a chance to get this piece of marvel!


----------



## watchobs

RFollia said:


> ВОТ ЭТО ДА!!!!
> Finally, it's here!
> I don't want to miss that.
> When can we pay, how are we going to be notified?
> Can't wait to get that on my wrist....
> Молодец, Товарищ!
> Best regards and thank you
> Спасибо болбшое


What he said ;^)


----------



## MEzz

if 300 are being made, does that mean there is a possibility to be added to the list this late? If so, I want in!


----------



## Geoff Adams

I am completely undecided which lugs I will prefer to wear. It would be interesting to hear which lugs members think they will choose to use, and how easy or difficult will it be to change the lugs on this piece?


----------



## city-dweller

some members of the Russian forum, after having a look at the photos, expressed a concern that the polished bezel might be a bit out of balance with the brushed case.

on the other hand, as far as I can see, it fits the polished lugs, so it might still be rather nice in the end.

personally, I doubt there is a chance to make any changes in the design at this time point, but I'm still curious what would be the opinions here.


----------



## fhp

Just fantastic ! I'm so excited after this long wait. Please tell us how and when to pay. The event of the year !



applelone said:


> 300 pieces of NVCh-30 Forum Edition will be available for purchase soon!
> Another pieces of Serial Edition can be available this or next year, but it will be 200m.
> Don't forget, that the next year is a great date for Amphibious - 50th Anniversary.
> 
> Price - TBA, imho - approx. $200 (not lower).
> I'll answer all PM's a bit later.


----------



## drbobguy

city-dweller said:


> some members of the Russian forum, after having a look at the photos, expressed a concern that the polished bezel might be a bit out of balance with the brushed case.


I definitely prefer polished in this case. The bezel doesn't need to match the sides, so much as it needs to match the dial. I think a polished bezel goes well the bright "bling" of the polished gold hands.


----------



## cuthbert

So in the end they went with K-1 glass or sapphire?


----------



## Zyklon

I have mixed feelings about the this watch, I like the new dial, the c3 lume, and how they also put the lume on the bezel <> mark

now what I don't like is the case itself, this case really feels like a tribute to the original nvch-30 case made by a amateur watch enthusiasm rather then a case made by the same exactly factory that originally designed and produced this watch, the new case looks thick and with hard edges, the bezel looks thicker too, comparing photos of this and the original is really like two different watches, my guess is that they used the thicker case in order to achieve the 30atm resistance, but how did the original nvch-30 achieved it with a much more profile case?? why couldn't they just take the measures of a old nvch-30 and come up with the exactly same case instead of trying to reinvent the wheel?

how they had the technology to achieve this in the 60's but can't do it in present day, its the same factory after all, could it be that the original wasn't truly 30atm? the original case looks quite similar to a present day 420 case 20atm but with different lugs

anyway the case would look much more like the original if it was 20atm and thinner, in reality there is not much practical difference between 20atm and 30atm since very very few people actually dive lower then 200m

oh and the (nato) lugs look different then the original as well

the new vostok compressor looks more promising and more like the original then this one


----------



## cuthbert

Zyklon said:


> I have mixed feelings about the this watch, I like the new dial, the c3 lume, and how they also put the lume on the bezel <> mark
> 
> now what I don't like is the case itself, this case really feels like a tribute to the original nvch-30 case made by a amateur watch enthusiasm rather then a case made by the same exactly factory that originally designed and produced this watch, the new case looks thick and with hard edges, the bezel looks thicker too, comparing photos of this and the original is really like two different watches, my guess is that they used the thicker case in order to achieve the 30atm resistance, but how did the original nvch-30 achieved it with a much more profile case?? why couldn't they just take the measures of a old nvch-30 and come up with the exactly same case instead of trying to reinvent the wheel?
> 
> how they had the technology to achieve this in the 60's but can't do it in present day, its the same factory after all, could it be that the original wasn't truly 30atm? the original case looks quite similar to a present day 420 case 20atm but with different lugs
> 
> anyway the case would look much more like the original if it was 20atm and thinner, in reality there is not much practical difference between 20atm and 30atm since very very few people actually dive lower then 200m
> 
> oh and the (nato) lugs look different then the original as well
> 
> the new vostok compressor looks more promising and more like the original then this one


My understanding is that the watch is 42 mm instead of 38 mm (hence the thicker bezel) and that the original had a manual movement, while the reissue is automatic (please compare the thickness of a Soviet manual 420 to the current one, I have both and I can confirm there is huge difference).


----------



## Karsten

Zyklon said:


> I have mixed feelings about the this watch, I like the new dial, the c3 lume, and how they also put the lume on the bezel <> mark
> 
> now what I don't like is the case itself, this case really feels like a tribute to the original nvch-30 case made by a amateur watch enthusiasm rather then a case made by the same exactly factory that originally designed and produced this watch, the new case looks thick and with hard edges, the bezel looks thicker too, comparing photos of this and the original is really like two different watches, my guess is that they used the thicker case in order to achieve the 30atm resistance, but how did the original nvch-30 achieved it with a much more profile case?? why couldn't they just take the measures of a old nvch-30 and come up with the exactly same case instead of trying to reinvent the wheel?
> 
> how they had the technology to achieve this in the 60's but can't do it in present day, its the same factory after all, could it be that the original wasn't truly 30atm? the original case looks quite similar to a present day 420 case 20atm but with different lugs
> 
> anyway the case would look much more like the original if it was 20atm and thinner, in reality there is not much practical difference between 20atm and 30atm since very very few people actually dive lower then 200m
> 
> oh and the (nato) lugs look different then the original as well
> 
> the new vostok compressor looks more promising and more like the original then this one


Are you on the original "300" list or even the waiting list?

In my humble opinion, i think we should be very happy with the NVCH-30 "as is" and keep "radio silence" so the project not will be delayed further.

I am looking forward to receive mine in near future


----------



## michele

Good news, but there is something i don't understand. 

Some names were present on the list previously, but now they are missing. Why?


----------



## 93EXCivic

I am very excited about this one!


----------



## RFollia

Is there any other link to the updated final list just to see if we are there?
best regards and have a good weekend, comrades!


----------



## city-dweller

it's here:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/17MAIqUUP_FvmvyDB4jZ4IybcXPPe6l1AbUmN0jwAiIw/edit#gid=7


----------



## city-dweller

michele said:


> Good news, but there is something i don't understand.
> 
> Some names were present on the list previously, but now they are missing. Why?


for what I can see, you are the 228th in the main list


----------



## gak

Is it very difficult to make more than 300 of this model? Considering there is a long waiting list and more people would like to get this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sonics

Damned! I am number 306. So i think i will never get that watch. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## city-dweller

sonics said:


> Damned! I am number 306. So i think i will never get that watch.


the list has been updated last night.
apparently, you have now jumped up to position 279 because of cancellation of some other participant.


----------



## cuthbert

I'm afraid I've lost this train, like many others.

Perhaps we should push for having our project for the 30ATM watch based on the twin crown, I opened a thread time ago but there was little interest.


----------



## Karsten

cuthbert said:


> I'm afraid I've lost this train, like many others.
> 
> Perhaps we should push for having our project for the 30ATM watch based on the twin crown, I opened a thread time ago but there was little interest.


Hello cuthbert

The little interest in the 30ATM project may be caused the delay of the NVCH-30 project.
I can only speak for myself, but when i sign up for a procject, i will stay loyal to it and wait.
In the meantime i hesitate signing up to other tempting projects, to avoid buying watches gets out of (my) control ;-)

So when the NVCH-30 project is fulfilled, i belive the interest for the interesting and ambitius 30ATM project will be bigger


----------



## Yarbles

applelone said:


> *DIAL COLOR
> *


Looks great!


----------



## applelone

*ATTENTION! PAYMENTS!*

*СТОИМОСТЬ ЧАСОВ: 13700 РУБ + ДОСТАВКА.*

1. Проверьте себя в *списке*.
2. *Заполните форму* и пришлите мне на почту следующие данные: *№ЧАСОВ, НИК, ИМЯ ФАМИЛИЯ, @ПОЧТА.*
3. *Оплата* через сайт *meranom.com*, при условии, что Ваши *часы уже готовы*, а Вы состоите в *Основном Списке*.

*PRICE: 195,5 USD + SHIPPING*

1. Find yourself in *LIST*.
2. *Complete the form* and send me the following information by e-mail: *№WATCHES, NICKNAME, NAME SURNAME, E-MAIL.*
3. *Payment* is through the site *meranom.com*, provided that *your watch is ready, and you are in the Main Lis*t.

*ОТПРАВТЕ СВОИ ДАННЫЕ СЮДА | SEND YOUT DATA TO : [email protected]*
*ВСЕ ИНСТРУКЦИИ В ФАЙЛЕ | ALL INSTUCTION IN THE DOC : DOWNLOAD LINK
*
Friends, this form is for Meranom. The case will be as follows:
1. I rework the list on the following principles: watch number, nickname, first name & last name, e-mail.
2. Send list to Meranon.
3. Meranom uses this list to create a private page of NVCH-30 for payments (I don't know the details).
4. Now the only a small batch is ready (about 50 watches).
5. The page is likely to be ready as soon as the new list will be.
6. This is the final price to be paid. But if something will change, Meranom will let us know.


----------



## kakefe

As i read in the russian forum we should e-mail: №WATCH , NICKNAME, NAME SURNAME, E-MAIL. to [email protected]
here is the russian forum link post no #1855
http://forum.watch.ru/showthread.php?t=237324&page=186

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## watchobs

kakefe said:


> As i read in the russian forum we should e-mail: №WATCH , NICKNAME, NAME SURNAME, E-MAIL. to [email protected]
> here is the russian forum link post no #1855
> НВЧ-30 "Назад к истокам" Переиздание форума и Мераном - Страница 186 - Часовой форум Watch.Ru
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks for posting this! Here's hoping that Applelone will soon respond and officially let us all know that they are ready to accept payment via the WUS list! In the interim I'm going to post the specific post info. from the Russian forum that you were nice enough to bring to WUS community:

*ВАЖНО! ЦЕНА И ОПЛАТА!

**СТОИМОСТЬ ЧАСОВ: 13700 РУБ + ДОСТАВКА.*

1. Проверьте себя в *списке*.
2. *Заполните форму* и пришлите мне на почту следующие данные: *№ЧАСОВ, НИК, ИМЯ ФАМИЛИЯ, @ПОЧТА.*
3. *Оплата* через сайт *meranom.com*, при условии, что Ваши *часы уже готовы*, а Вы состоите в *Основном Списке*.

*PRICE: 195,5 USD + SHIPPING*

1. Find yourself in *LIST*.
2. *Complete the form* and send me the following information by e-mail: *№WATCHES, NICKNAME, NAME SURNAME, E-MAIL.*
3. *Payment* is through the site *meranom.com*, provided that *your watch is ready, and you are in the Main Lis*t.

*ОТПРАВТЕ СВОИ ДАННЫЕ СЮДА | SEND YOUT DATA HERE : [email protected]*
*ВСЕ ИНСТРУКЦИИ В ФАЙЛЕ | ALL INSTUCTION IN THE DOC* __________________
*forum.watch.ru PROJECTS*
НВЧ-30 | PILOT RKKA 1943

Thanks again ;^)


----------



## city-dweller

honestly, I didn't get what exactly I should do with this form after completing it.
it essentially has exactly the same fields as are requested to be sent over email...
anyways, email is sent.


----------



## Karsten

Are we just adding the additional 0,34 % when paying Meranom?

According to page 1 in this thread:




"Originally Posted by *igorIV* 
_Hello comrades!
Originally post on the Watch.ru

*I'm proposed:* 
When you pay amount per wristwatch - please *paid additional 0.34%* of the watch value, as payment for issue №1 from list - wristwatch *applelone*. 
Thank you! 
*PLEASE!* If someone, for whatever reason, can not\will not want to pay, please let me know by PM (confidentially and no offense).
Thanks to all!"

_


----------



## kakefe

i think it s already added.. but better to confirm 

Sent from my Mobile


----------



## Radvanszki

Hi Applelone, PM has been sent. Could you please check it? Thanks, Gabor



applelone said:


> *ATTENTION! PAYMENTS!*
> 
> *СТОИМОСТЬ ЧАСОВ: 13700 РУБ + ДОСТАВКА.*
> 
> 1. Проверьте себя в *списке*.
> 2. *Заполните форму* и пришлите мне на почту следующие данные: *№ЧАСОВ, НИК, ИМЯ ФАМИЛИЯ, @ПОЧТА.*
> 3. *Оплата* через сайт *meranom.com*, при условии, что Ваши *часы уже готовы*, а Вы состоите в *Основном Списке*.
> 
> *PRICE: 195,5 USD + SHIPPING*
> 
> 1. Find yourself in *LIST*.
> 2. *Complete the form* and send me the following information by e-mail: *№WATCHES, NICKNAME, NAME SURNAME, E-MAIL.*
> 3. *Payment* is through the site *meranom.com*, provided that *your watch is ready, and you are in the Main Lis*t.
> 
> *ОТПРАВТЕ СВОИ ДАННЫЕ СЮДА | SEND YOUT DATA HERE : [email protected]*
> *ВСЕ ИНСТРУКЦИИ В ФАЙЛЕ | ALL INSTUCTION IN THE DOC*


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Markeu

applelone said:


> *ATTENTION! PAYMENTS!*
> 
> *СТОИМОСТЬ ЧАСОВ: 13700 РУБ + ДОСТАВКА.*
> 
> 1. Проверьте себя в *списке*.
> 2. *Заполните форму* и пришлите мне на почту следующие данные: *№ЧАСОВ, НИК, ИМЯ ФАМИЛИЯ, @ПОЧТА.*
> 3. *Оплата* через сайт *meranom.com*, при условии, что Ваши *часы уже готовы*, а Вы состоите в *Основном Списке*.
> 
> *PRICE: 195,5 USD + SHIPPING*
> 
> 1. Find yourself in *LIST*.
> 2. *Complete the form* and send me the following information by e-mail: *№WATCHES, NICKNAME, NAME SURNAME, E-MAIL.*
> 3. *Payment* is through the site *meranom.com*, provided that *your watch is ready, and you are in the Main Lis*t.
> 
> *ОТПРАВТЕ СВОИ ДАННЫЕ СЮДА | SEND YOUT DATA HERE : [email protected]*
> *ВСЕ ИНСТРУКЦИИ В ФАЙЛЕ | ALL INSTUCTION IN THE DOC*


Hello
Done: PM sent right now with informations asked!

Best


----------



## marathonna

Send the Email too....!!!!


----------



## sanmosan

marathonna said:


> Send the Email too....!!!!


Email send too.

Envoyé de mon LG-X150 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## armorius

Am certainly very stupid but where is exactly the good number 

206	armorius	#64

Before the nikmame or after on the mumber liste ?


----------



## CMA22inc

Am I reading the list right in that I'm only a couple of more no shows for making to cut or am I still like 11th on the list? Looks like I only need a few more folks to bow out or not pay.

Don't want to get my hopes up.


----------



## taike

armorius said:


> Am certainly very stupid but where is exactly the good number
> 
> 206	armorius	#64
> 
> Before the nikmame or after on the mumber liste ?


206 is your serial number. 64 was the post number you used to reserve.


----------



## taike

CMA22inc said:


> Am I reading the list right in that I'm only a couple of more no shows for making to cut or am I still like 11th on the list? Looks like I only need a few more folks to bow out or not pay.
> 
> Don't want to get my hopes up.


You are 5th on the waiting list. First 6 have moved up to main list. You can expect people to start bowing out now that final price has been announced.


----------



## CMA22inc

taike said:


> You are 5th on the waiting list. First 6 have moved up to main list. You can expect people to start bowing out now that final price has been announced.


Thanks! Fingers crossed.


----------



## MacRipper

Done


----------



## applelone

*UPD*
Friends, this form is for Meranom. The case will be as follows:
1. I rework the list on the following principles: watch number, nickname, first name & last name, e-mail.
2. Send list to Meranon.
3. Meranom uses this list to create a private page of NVCH-30 for payments (I don't know the details).
4. Now the only a small batch is ready (about 50 watches).
5. The page is likely to be ready as soon as the new list will be.
6. This is the final price to be paid. But if something will change, Meranom will let us know.



applelone said:


> *ATTENTION! PAYMENTS!*
> 
> *СТОИМОСТЬ ЧАСОВ: 13700 РУБ + ДОСТАВКА.*
> 
> 1. Проверьте себя в *списке*.
> 2. *Заполните форму* и пришлите мне на почту следующие данные: *№ЧАСОВ, НИК, ИМЯ ФАМИЛИЯ, @ПОЧТА.*
> 3. *Оплата* через сайт *meranom.com*, при условии, что Ваши *часы уже готовы*, а Вы состоите в *Основном Списке*.
> 
> *PRICE: 195,5 USD + SHIPPING*
> 
> 1. Find yourself in *LIST*.
> 2. *Complete the form* and send me the following information by e-mail: *№WATCHES, NICKNAME, NAME SURNAME, E-MAIL.*
> 3. *Payment* is through the site *meranom.com*, provided that *your watch is ready, and you are in the Main Lis*t.
> 
> *ОТПРАВТЕ СВОИ ДАННЫЕ СЮДА | SEND YOUT DATA TO : [email protected]*
> *ВСЕ ИНСТРУКЦИИ В ФАЙЛЕ | ALL INSTUCTION IN THE DOC : DOWNLOAD LINK
> *
> Friends, this form is for Meranom. The case will be as follows:
> 1. I rework the list on the following principles: watch number, nickname, first name & last name, e-mail.
> 2. Send list to Meranon.
> 3. Meranom uses this list to create a private page of NVCH-30 for payments (I don't know the details).
> 4. Now the only a small batch is ready (about 50 watches).
> 5. The page is likely to be ready as soon as the new list will be.
> 6. This is the final price to be paid. But if something will change, Meranom will let us know.


----------



## Geoff Adams

I have downloaded the form, filled it in, attached it to an email and sent it to *[email protected]* I used the number of the watch - 161 in my case - and not the number on the left hand side of the spreadsheet. I hope this is correct&#8230;


----------



## BizzyC

No. 174 has been sent! Many thanks!!


----------



## Timepiece Tenderfoot

email sent.

Thanks Applelone


----------



## amphibic

E-mail sent!


----------



## cuthbert

Envy!Envy!Envy!:-|:-|:-|


----------



## Recoil

#28 sent


----------



## putra3007

#68 sent too.


----------



## taike

#288 sent.

In case it isn't clear to everyone: 
Use the form and attach to email rather than putting the info in email body or PM. That way applelone can easily merge to compile fulfillment list for meranom.
Your watch serial number of 300 is in column A of the spreadsheet.


----------



## NoLeftTurn

147 sent! Getting excited now!


----------



## watchobs

taike said:


> #288 sent.
> 
> In case it isn't clear to everyone:
> Use the form and attach to email rather than putting the info in email body or PM. That way applelone can easily merge to compile fulfillment list for meranom.
> Your watch serial number of 300 is in column A of the spreadsheet.


I'm hoping that I sent everything correctly? I do believe I sent the attachment to the Meranom site and perhaps not specifically to Applelone. I also followed it up with a request for someone from Meranome to get back to me in regards to setting up payment for the NVCH reissue piece and I'm presently waiting for their response. I will admit that it (for me) is a little confusing in regards to the way it is set up for finalizing those of us already on the "300" list and setting up for its payment, even with the links provided .


----------



## taike

Form should be emailed to [email protected], not directly to meranom.

Once fulfillment contact list is compiled it will be sent to meranom. Meranom will then contact you for payment once your serial number is ready.


----------



## wizee

#243 sent. I'm really looking forward to this!


----------



## Luis965

293 sent.

This is, by far, the most beautiful Russian watch in this decade.


----------



## fhp

Lol965 said:


> 293 sent.
> 
> This is, by far, the most beautiful Russian watch in this decade.


I totally agree with that opinion. Now, just wait for the message from Meranom to pay my #173 !!


----------



## Danilao

I hope you're quick and fast, I'm waiting on the waiting list :-/


----------



## Kisifer

#104 is also sent. I can't wait to get it on my wrist.


----------



## applelone

The Lucky List. Your watches are waiting for you! ;-)


----------



## marathonna

WoooooooHooooo....!!!!!....i am in..!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chirs1211

email sent yesterday, not sure if correctly or not.

Chris


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior

applelone said:


> The Lucky List. Your watches are waiting for you! ;-)
> View attachment 7241746


I emailed the email as requested with the information requested yesterday (I'm #278)

I'm afraid that I may not have done it correctly?...I didn't use the form, but just wrote...

Watch number-278
WUS name- JohnnyBaldJunior...
And so on

Will this suffice?...I can't fill in the form and attach it as I only have access to WUS on my iPhone at the moment.

Sorry to be a pain

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andrewm7

#264 email sent with document attached


----------



## Markeu

taike said:


> #288 sent.
> 
> In case it isn't clear to everyone:
> Use the form and attach to email rather than putting the info in email body or PM. That way applelone can easily merge to compile fulfillment list for meranom.
> Your watch serial number of 300 is in column A of the spreadsheet.


Oups sorry!
I sent firstly it by PM to Appletone
I just sentback another email to the new address email: [email protected]

Best


----------



## Karsten

# 196 sent by email (document attached)


----------



## heimdalg

282 Email sent with document attached. Not sure if correctly or not.

Gabriel


----------



## sonics

I only get "no Input file specified" if i open the list with my mobile Phone. Is it the correct link? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## 103ssv

#184 Sent.


----------



## watchobs

Well I'm on the initial list (#203) so I guess I processed it right after all ;^) Now it's a matter of (I guess) having Meranom sending me a payment request invoice and following through on that! Really happy to see this journey coming to such a good conclusion and a big thanks to Applelone & Co. for making it happen! This looks to be a very special piece and really looking forward to seeing it on the wrist!


----------



## minicooper

Form for #176 sent !


----------



## GuessWho

#162 sent!


----------



## GenkiSushi

#163 sent (filename was named GenkiSushi, shoud have named it using my serial #) . Thank you so much.


----------



## Arizone

applelone said:


> The Lucky List. Your watches are waiting for you! ;-)
> View attachment 7241746


Why not start at 1? I'm confused.


----------



## sonics

# 279 sent, too. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ejekutor

Comrade Applelone: I sent you the email yesterday, #218. I sent you before you show the first list, please check. Many thanks!


----------



## GenkiSushi

Arizone said:


> Why not start at 1? I'm confused.


I'm guessing the finished cases with the serial numbers were randomly chosen to be assembled/tested?

I wish this watch is on my wrist before May when I go on vacation.


----------



## hked

#179 email with attachment sent!


----------



## 93EXCivic

Email sent for #237.


----------



## applelone

Friends!
A *small innovation* that *simplifies filling and submitting the form* for me and for you.
*NEW FORM FOR FILLING DATA FOR NVCH-30 CLOSED SHOPPING ON MERANOM.COM -> FOLLOW THE LINK.*
Special thanks for the tips and assistance to *igorIV* and *helmpda*!
I ask all those who have already sent a letter to [email protected], please, if possible, fill the new form again. Who can not - I'll do it by self. Thank you for understanding!


----------



## taike

Google forms. Now you're cooking with gas! Done and done.


----------



## watchobs

applelone said:


> Friends!
> A *small innovation* that *simplifies filling and submitting the form* for me and for you.
> *NEW FORM FOR FILLING DATA FOR NVCH-30 CLOSED SHOPPING ON MERANOM.COM -> FOLLOW THE LINK.*
> Special thanks for the tips and assistance to *igorIV* and *helmpda*!
> I ask all those who have already sent a letter to [email protected], please, if possible, fill the new form again. Who can not - I'll do it by self. Thank you for understanding!


New form filled out and submitted Applelone! Quick question: When should those of us that are on the just published list (I'm #203) expect to hear back from Meranom in regards to payment and shipment of the NVCH-30? Thanks!


----------



## chirs1211

Ok, done. That was easier, many thanks for all the work done in doing this 

Chris


----------



## fhp

Hi Applelone,I have just resent information with the new form. Thanks for the work !


----------



## mp34me

Hi applelone,

82 - completed new form


----------



## applelone

*watchobs*, fill the form again or edit your answer about the watches number. Coz it has incorrect №waches. Number 001 is mine, sorry.;-)


----------



## sonics

279 - new form completed. Does it have a saphire or a acrylic glass? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## GuessWho

Alright, new form has also been filled out!


----------



## MacRipper

Done again, thanks.


----------



## marathonna

applelone said:


> Friends!
> A *small innovation* that *simplifies filling and submitting the form* for me and for you.
> *NEW FORM FOR FILLING DATA FOR NVCH-30 CLOSED SHOPPING ON MERANOM.COM -> FOLLOW THE LINK.*
> Special thanks for the tips and assistance to *igorIV* and *helmpda*!
> I ask all those who have already sent a letter to [email protected], please, if possible, fill the new form again. Who can not - I'll do it by self. Thank you for understanding!


Dear Applelone,

Now i have send both forms..can you give me please a reply when this is OK....???
No watch 257 (#110)


----------



## Karsten

Dreamwatch # 196 filled out and sent in the new google form, but wonder how it works.

Should i be able to see the google form "as sent" in my mail out box?

Please applelone, can you confirm i have sent correct?


----------



## minicooper

#176 : new form sent
thanks for all the work


----------



## 103ssv

just send the new form.


----------



## Luis965

293 - new form sent. Thanks.


----------



## Kisifer

I can't find the new list. Hmmm any help please?


----------



## Patagonico

175 patagonico - Just send - THX.


----------



## Perdendosi

Form for #229 sent! (Both old and new!)


----------



## applelone

Ok.
When we'll receive 300 numbers filled, I'll check all your forms and letters and correct it if needed.


----------



## Markeu

Hi Applelone,I have just resent information with the new form if needed.
Thanks for the work ! 
Best​


----------



## marathonna

applelone said:


> Ok.
> When we'll receive 300 numbers filled, I'll check all your forms and letters and correct it if needed.


Thx Man....


----------



## applelone

*Perdendosi*, you've filled wrong number on the google form, your number is 229. And yes, I've revived your email, everything is correct there.


----------



## mp34me

Hi applelone,

165 - completed new & old forms


----------



## applelone

*Folks, stop using number 1 when you're filling the form! Put there "№WATHCES" not the amount of your watches, put the serial number!
Sorry for misunderstood.
*


----------



## Geoff Adams

I've filled in the new form as requested. I looked at the list and it seems that my watch number is still 161 - so that is the number I have signed for. Hope this is all correct. Thank you so much for all your efforts!


----------



## Perdendosi

applelone said:


> *Perdendosi*, you've filled wrong number on the google form, your number is 229. And yes, I've revived your email, everything is correct there.


I'm going to assume that everything is OK with my order. PM me if I need to do anything more.


----------



## applelone

Please, use *this google form* to fill your data. Don't PM me or email anymore. *ONLY G'FORM!
*It's more easier and faster to complete the buyers list.



applelone said:


> Friends!
> A *small innovation* that *simplifies filling and submitting the form* for me and for you.
> *NEW FORM FOR FILLING DATA FOR NVCH-30 CLOSED SHOPPING ON MERANOM.COM -> FOLLOW THE LINK.*
> Special thanks for the tips and assistance to *igorIV* and *helmpda*!
> I ask all those who have already sent a letter to [email protected], please, if possible, fill the new form again. Who can not - I'll do it by self. Thank you for understanding!


----------



## putra3007

#68 re-submitted using the new form. Thanks applelone.


----------



## hked

New form for #179 sent!


----------



## NoLeftTurn

New form for 147 sent!


----------



## watchobs

applelone said:


> *watchobs*, fill the form again or edit your answer about the watches number. Coz it has incorrect №waches. Number 001 is mine, sorry.;-)


Said and done Applelone! I took the term No.watches in the plural not the singular! I guess something got lost in translation ;^) Now are you sure you don't want to give me No. ...........001, I'll sacrifice my #203 for it......... I guess ;^)


----------



## Kisifer

#104 is re-sent with the new form!!


----------



## volgofmr

New form for #105


----------



## JURMALAFMR

volgofmr said:


> New form for #105


 Yes 105 is for my very best friend volgofmr ;0)


----------



## JURMALAFMR

#101 is re-sent with the new form - Thanks for the job !


----------



## city-dweller

#268 new form is submitted


----------



## RFollia

Sent # 59 from a Comrade and mine #230!


----------



## andrewm7

New form submitted for #264


----------



## armorius

Form Send !!! 206#

Special Thanks to Ledocteur and a Big
Bravo to Igor and helpmda !!!


----------



## lmurtone

Form sent for #67. Hope I did it right.


----------



## IPA

I see that I am only three withdrawals from entering the main list. There is this turquoise field next to my name on the list, what does that mean?


----------



## fhp

;-) Hi Volgo and Jurmala !



JURMALAFMR said:


> #101 is re-sent with the new form - Thanks for the job !


----------



## dutchassasin

Hi applelone,

I send the email and I saw later I needed to fill in the form (no watch 238).
I hope all is good filled in, because my brother is now on sea with his internship.

Greetz Liz


----------



## michele

Submitted n.79 with Google Form. 

Please confirm that i have correctly submitted the request.


----------



## fhp

Hi Applelone,

I have sent the new Google form for nber 173 but how can we be sure that it's OK for Meranom? How long does it take for Meranom to contact us after having submitted the form?


----------



## marathonna

Wow...15 hour Silence....


----------



## armorius

fhp said:


> ;-) Hi Volgo and Jurmala !


Youhou les gars !!! ça va ??? 

Hey buddy !!!! All fine???


----------



## Yarbles

#269 --- google form sent !


----------



## frantsous

Submitted n.61 with Google Form.


----------



## Skwere

That is what happens if you don't check the forum for two weeks, great update! Completed the form, I am very excited to see the project reach the final stages, well done!

Edit: no 151 responding here

Is an overview available somewhere with the full specifications of the final watch?


----------



## Danilao

Any news for those on the waiting list?
It would be possible to know how many lucky participants have filled out the form at this time?
The list -for now- is resting or sleeping :-/


----------



## Radvanszki

Danilo, It would be worth to know the current status of the list as most probably there will be some lucky guys who can also move up from the waiting list.



Danilao said:


> Any news for those on the waiting list?
> It would be possible to know how many lucky participants have filled out the form at this time?
> The list -for now- is resting or sleeping :-/


----------



## Hartig

I too would like to know. How long before people are considered "dropped out" from the main list and those on the waiting list are added?

Last I checked I was number 31 on the waiting list.


----------



## taike

Per google translate:
All changes in the list will try to display on / after the weekend.


----------



## Danilao

taike said:


> Per google translate:
> All changes in the list will try to display on / after the weekend.


Sounds good


----------



## gak

Any hope for approx. 147 people on waiting list? Can we hope for some Dosti Edition without any serial numbers but same everything else?  Wishfull thinking.


----------



## avers

#172 submitted with the web form


----------



## Kisifer

Hello, I would like to check if my form submitted correctly. Kisifer No.104


----------



## rikk727

Me too please. Form submitted #214 rikk727

Sent from my E6833 using Tapatalk


----------



## applelone

DolleDolf
#238№132cristi001#250№99IPA#260№34
marblestone
#261№190
CMA22inc#265№290
This lucky guys now in *MAIN LIST* (or MEMBERS LIST). Now you must confirm you participation in the project by filling the *GOOGLE FORM* with the following data: *s/n* (of you watches), *nickname*, *name surname*, *email*. This data is needed for future purchasing of NVCH-30 on meranom.com
All info and instructions in the *MAIN LIST* and *GOOGLE FORM*.When the list will be completed, I'll check all data and correct all mistakes.


----------



## Danilao

Hi Applelone, could we know how many people have submitted the form with confirmation at this time?

In the list for the 'Compressor' (https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1IB3F5y5XHaGtaShIaEEWai_HPyZCDGf4KJN4bXWB4XQ/htmlview) those who have confirmed are green. 
This would be useful to understand the situation, especially for those on waiting list


----------



## IPA

Fantastic!!!!
Form submitted. IPA #34


----------



## billbrasky

Form submitted, #59


----------



## kakefe

submitted #183

Sent from my Mobile


----------



## Patagonico

Form Nº 175 sent!


----------



## CMA22inc

Form No 290 sent! 

Made it in!


----------



## igorIV

billbrasky said:


> Form submitted, #59


Hello! Why 59, if your number 194? #59 is a post number in topic 
I'm already change data in form.


----------



## igorIV

rikk727 said:


> Me too please. Form submitted #214 rikk727
> 
> Sent from my E6833 using Tapatalk


Hi! You submitted twice with 2 different e-mail... What is left that leave - gmail or outlook?


----------



## rikk727

igorIV said:


> Hi! You submitted twice with 2 different e-mail... What is left that leave - gmail or outlook?


Gmail please. Apologies for the confusion.

Sent from my E6833 using Tapatalk


----------



## igorIV

Update file. In front of each nickname fill the cell, who already fill info to form.
Dear comrades, please be attentive wit data form. WATCHES S/N You can find in column "*А*"
Finding errors, editing and compare data - is not very easy. Thanks a lot and have a good day!!


----------



## igorIV

rikk727 said:


> Gmail please.


sorry, Gmail remove?


----------



## rikk727

igorIV said:


> sorry, Gmail remove?


Keep gmail. Remove Outlook. Sorry again.

Sent from my E6833 using Tapatalk


----------



## igorIV

rikk727 said:


> Keep gmail. Remove Outlook. Sorry again.


Done!


----------



## billbrasky

igorIV said:


> Hello! Why 59, if your number 194? #59 is a post number in topic
> I'm already change data in form.


I'm not a smart man....apparently  Thank you for fixing.


----------



## applelone

*ATTENTION! ESSENTIAL READING!!

Until 1 April 2016* accept applications for participation confirmation and НВЧ-30 purchasing for members from the *MAIN LIST*. By completing *THIS FORM[SUP]1[/SUP]*, you confirm your place in the main list and the intention to buy a watch.

*After 1 April 2016* all those who has not confirmed their participation by filling the form, will be automatically deleted from the main list, and their places will receive members from waiting list.

*NOTE:* _Please, check your position and progress in lists by yourself. 
_
[SUP]*1*[/SUP] You must confirm you participation in the project by filling the *GOOGLE FORM* with the following data: *s/n* (of you watches), *nickname*, *name surname*, *email*. This data is needed for future purchasing of NVCH-30 on meranom.com
All info and instructions in the *MAIN LIST* and *GOOGLE FORM*.When the list will be completed, I'll check all data and correct all mistakes.


----------



## sonics

So green in the list means confirmed and the data are correct? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## watchobs

sonics said:


> So green in the list means confirmed and the data are correct?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


Since I'm presently on this GREEN list I'd be highly interested in seeing this confirmation question answered also ?


----------



## taike

sonics said:


> So green in the list means confirmed and the data are correct?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk





watchobs said:


> Since I'm presently on this GREEN list I'd be highly interested in seeing this confirmation question answered also ?


Yes, per google translate:

Good day to all! 
In the list opposite the nickname, the column cell note painted in green color of those who filled out the form.

http://forum.watch.ru/showpost.php?p=3608159&postcount=2064


----------



## watchobs

taike said:


> Yes, per google translate:
> 
> Good day to all!
> In the list opposite the nickname, the column cell note painted in green color of those who filled out the form.
> 
> Часовой форум Watch.Ru - Показать сообщение отдельно - НВЧ-30 "Назад к истокам" Переиздание форума и Мераном


Good news indeed! Thanks Taike ;^)


----------



## marathonna

Wow...many did not fill in the Form...!!!!
So good news for the waiting list...!!!!


----------



## gak

marathonna said:


> Wow...many did not fill in the Form...!!!!
> So good news for the waiting list...!!!!


Exactly my thoughts . I need 113 non green to not respond till 1st and then 34 from waiting list to sleep, and only then I have a chance. Wishful thinking 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## igorIV

sonics said:


> So green in the list means confirmed and the data are correct?


green - it means what user fill the form, but correct data or not - user responsibility


----------



## Danilao

Sssssssh!









be quiet and stay silent, do not wake the sleeping members 

Yes........ I'm in waiting list


----------



## applelone

*NEW UPDATE IN THE THREAT!**

UPD 1: Questions and Answers
*_Q: Just have signed up on meranom.com, but the page is not found?_*A: After registration on the meranom.com you can not go directly to the page with НВЧ-30.
*Only after the site administrator will add buyer to НВЧ-30 closed group, only then will be the opportunity to buy a watch.*
Adding is semi-automatic - launched manually by the site administrator. So, users with these emails will be transferred to a НВЧ-30 closed group manually by administrator after confirming their emails with existed data.

*_Q: I'm already signed up on meranom.com but with the different email, than in DATA that I've filled before in GOOGLE FORM, should I sign up with the new data or just use existing?_*
A: You can use existing account on meranom.com. Notify the meranom.com administrator that you have another e-mail. Than add this info in comments while purchasing watches.
OR
Sign up entering the EMAIL and DATA that you have filled in GOOGLE FORMS - it will speed up the processing of data and the the process of purchase.

DON'T FORGET TO WRITE YOUR S/N IN A COMMENTS WHILE PURCHASING.

*_Q: Can I pay my watches or should I wait while they will be ready?_*
A: Yes, you can pay your watches, even if they are not ready yet.

*_Q: Any variations of NATO strap?_*
A: You can choose a** OLIVE or KHAKI** color just write it in comments to your order.*_Q: Where I can leave a comment?_*
A: **








*


----------



## applelone

*GREEN* means that the *data filled in GOOGLE FORM are correct*.
*LIGHT BLUE* means that *email filled in GOOGLE FORM differ from existed user account* on meranom.com.


----------



## Markeu

applelone said:


> *GREEN* means that the *data filled in GOOGLE FORM are correct*.
> *LIGHT BLUE* means that *email filled in GOOGLE FORM differ from existed user account* on meranom.com.


Hi Applelone
Well I am concerned by that: I put in the Form one of my other email address than the one used and referenced on Meranom's website.
What I am supposed to do?
Send a new form with the same email address email than the one referenced on Meranom's website?
Let us (I & the other people concerned) lnow

one again thanks for your help

Best


----------



## taike

Markeu said:


> Hi Applelone
> Well I am concerned by that: I put in the Form one of my other email address than the one used and referenced on Meranom's website.
> What I am supposed to do?
> Send a new form with the same email address email than the one referenced on Meranom's website?
> Let us (I & the other people concerned) lnow
> 
> one again thanks for your help
> 
> Best


Read the Q&A and new thread posted above.
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=26931914

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=26920530


----------



## taike




----------



## Geoff Adams

What a beauty!!! I reckon mine's going to go on the swing lugs.


----------



## frantsous

Is it possible to have a picture of khaki vs olive for the strap?


----------



## watchobs

Order #203 in and confirmed! Glad to see the wait will have paid off and this long journey sure appears to have a happy ending for both Applellone, his team and all those patient supporters that wanted to see this project realized! Wahooooooooo!


----------



## GenkiSushi

Im sorry but I have to ask this. Is the crown still a screw-down type? From the pictures, it looked like it is a new type of crown compared to other vostok crowns.


----------



## applelone

GenkiSushi said:


> Is the crown still a screw-down type?


Yes, the crown is a screw-down type like others Amphibians.


----------



## applelone

frantsous said:


> Is it possible to have a picture of khaki vs olive for the strap?


KHAKI on meranom.com

Comparison will be later.


----------



## applelone

*HAVE NOT CONFIRMED THEIR PARTICIPATION BY FILLING GOOGLE FORM:
*
*cristi001
Ighor
DolleDolf
hakan
crimson75
Photographer Boy
regulator77
Machine Head
Ctuccio
f3rdin
*​*yipbop*​* manu598
starman69
marblestone
kblackbird 
mysterian 
Auto Winder 
toolonginexile 
tomead 
Don Logan 
DYC 
ericdraven 
ffdoxa 
TCERDEM 
jokke 
RockManPop 
Laso1 
JacobSimon
larpu
RAMONDEMORON
kblackbird
eugenerwin
]starman69
eaglesOfTheTown
Hockydocky
Lummox
SteveA95
Thunderdaddy
primerak

*​


----------



## Kisifer

Hello I can't understand how to pay on meranom. I can't find it so I can add it to cart. Thanks


----------



## taike

Kisifer said:


> Hello I can't understand how to pay on meranom. I can't find it so I can add it to cart. Thanks


First login, then use this link http://meranom.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=124&product_id=1268

Remember to put your serial number and strap color in checkout comments.

Full information in new thread https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=26920530


----------



## DavidUK

Will Meranom be releasing a 200m version of this watch? Neither the depth nor individual numbers are important to me but I love the styling.


----------



## Geoff Adams

Yes I understand there is a 200m variant being released. I don't know the dial colour, whether it will be the same or different, good luck anyway. I might just get that one too, depending on price...


----------



## frantsous

> *Ready for shipping:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


So if I understand correctly, the first 100 who were originally the first in the project will not be the first to receive the watch but mainly the last ones of the 300?

Sorry it is the morning here and perhaps I misunderstood something and need an other coffee cup ...


----------



## marathonna

frantsous said:


> So if I understand correctly, the first 100 who were originally the first in the project will not be the first to receive the watch but mainly the last ones of the 300?
> 
> Sorry it is the morning here and perhaps I misunderstood something and need an other coffee cup ...


yep...


----------



## LeDocteur

I am forced to withdraw from the project and to leave my place in the waiting list.
Bravo to you all for this project


----------



## volgofmr

@LeDocteur : Pretty sure you'll get an opportunity with the 200m version. ;-)


----------



## Yarbles

So.... I see I have no. 269 reserved ...... On website it says 10 to 30 days preorder........ Totally committed to my piece ...should I wait till it's built to pay ....or pay now? I'm inclined to keep my money until it's ready .....I see others have already paid....?


----------



## chirs1211

I'd like to know too.
I'm inclined to just pay when my numbered piece is announced as ready.

Chris


----------



## ryanli

I am in the waiting list, so I don't need to fill any form until in get into the main list after 1st April?


----------



## watchobs

Just got what I believe is shipping notice from Meranom! Hopefully I'll see the NVCH-30 live within a week ;^) I'll assume some others from the list will have seen the same e-mail soon!


----------



## Arizone

watchobs said:


> Just got what I believe is shipping notice from Meranom! Hopefully I'll see the NVCH-30 live within a week ;^) I'll assume some others from the list will have seen the same e-mail soon!


We're you in the initial batch of finished watches posted a while back?


----------



## 103ssv

watchobs said:


> Just got what I believe is shipping notice from Meranom! Hopefully I'll see the NVCH-30 live within a week ;^) I'll assume some others from the list will have seen the same e-mail soon!


Me too, mine is in Kazan at the moment.


----------



## marathonna

I am still waiting..?? (no Mail yet..)


----------



## watchobs

Arizone said:


> We're you in the initial batch of finished watches posted a while back?


Luckily enough for me I was part of Applelone's initial list (#203) ;^)


----------



## MEzz

200m version? any more details?


volgofmr said:


> @LeDocteur : Pretty sure you'll get an opportunity with the 200m version. ;-)


----------



## 93EXCivic

Mine is shipped too!


----------



## sonics

Mine not 😕

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## marathonna

Mine is shipped...


----------



## Pinot

If possible, I would like to join the waiting list.

Thanks.


----------



## gak

Its 1st April finally. Do we get to see updated main list. I am marked grey, does that mean Im getting in to main list soon? I have no other option but be just naive 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2415b

gak said:


> Its 1st April finally. Do we get to see updated main list. I am marked grey, does that mean Im getting in to main list soon? I have no other option but be just naive
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, grey just means that you are from the WUS list and not the russian group. There is a legend at the top that tells you what the colors mean.


----------



## gak

2415b said:


> No, grey just means that you are from the WUS list and not the russian group. There is a legend at the top that tells you what the colors mean.


Thanks, will wait for update as promised. I think it was enough wait for unresponsive members from main list. May be lots in waiting list also need to wake up or loose the spot 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danilao

I'm in the waiting list and i wait for a new list ;-)
Today is the 2nd april.......
.....any news?

:-D


----------



## watchobs

Well just received #203 a couple of days ago! And I will admit that it far exceeded my expectations based on price to quality ratio! IMHO those that will have received this nicely thought out reissue will not be disappointed in what they will be applying to wrist ;^) Here's a few (not so hot, cloudy day, outside) pict. on a 6 3/4" wrist:
















I hope to eventually add some better pict. in order to give this piece the justice it deserves but for now these shots are the best I've got ;^)

I'd also like to once again thank Applelone and his bunch of merry watch producers for putting this reissue onto my wrist! And here's hoping everyone that ended up getting on THE LIST will enjoy this "keeper" as much as I'm presently enjoying this incredible reissue ;^)


----------



## Markeu

Nice pictures!
Appletone, when the second wave of orders and shipping will be done?
best


----------



## Danilao

Any news about the updated list after april 1st?

It's a really long waiting for those in waiting list :-/


----------



## gak

You are right, a lot of the waiting list also needs to be waited for, so would like to see the latest updated list


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Recoil

Danilao said:


> Any news about the updated list after april 1st?
> 
> It's a really long waiting for those in waiting list :-/


The spreadsheet has been updated a little. Anybody marked orange is soon off the list.


----------



## 93EXCivic

Mine is in!!!!!! So worth the wait!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## larpu

Dear applelone,

I was very short in time and did not manage to confirm my order on the spread sheet. I still really want this stunning watch, so that I confirm my oder belated.

Sorry for that and thank you very much.

Larpu


----------



## marathonna

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif


----------



## Hartig

Isn't the crown of screw-down type? It doesn't look like it... And if so, how is the 300m rating achieved?


----------



## marathonna

Hartig said:


> Isn't the crown of screw-down type? It doesn't look like it... And if so, how is the 300m rating achieved?


yes it is but the crown is not 'wobly' ...and the bezel is unidirectional with 'clicks'..( so this watch is manufactured very different than the regular Vostoks...).


----------



## marathonna

Hartig said:


> Isn't the crown of screw-down type? It doesn't look like it... And if so, how is the 300m rating achieved?


yes it is but the crown is not 'wobly' ...and the bezel is unidirectional with 'clicks'..( so this watch is manufactured very different than the regular Vostoks...).
The 300m is tested by Meranom..you can use Youtube to find how they do it..


----------



## Hartig

I see!
Great news about the bezel! (I always thought the standard amphibia bezels were a bit primitive)


----------



## Hemden

I know that I'm motherfreaking late, but could I please get on the waiting list? PPP Trying doesn't cost me anything!

Thank you!


----------



## watchobs

A couple of more pict and this time the weather was a little more cooperative for my Olympus point & shoot photographic skill level ;^)


----------



## James_

I just got a message that I'm on the main list so had to fill in a form. 

What version of the watch will I be getting? The first batch was 300m and the second is 200m? Is that the only difference?


----------



## igorIV

James_ said:


> I just got a message that I'm on the main list so had to fill in a form.
> 
> What version of the watch will I be getting? The first batch was 300m and the second is 200m? Is that the only difference?


form filled - OK!
Version 300m as at the photo above Your post


----------



## James_

igorIV said:


> form filled - OK!
> Version 300m as at the photo above Your post


That's great thanks


----------



## James_

I don't know much about the original NVCH-30. I know some of the history of the Amphibia. Has anyone got a link to info on the original NVCH-30?


----------



## igorIV

James_ said:


> I don't know much about the original NVCH-30. I know some of the history of the Amphibia. Has anyone got a link to info on the original NVCH-30?


On the russian - here. If some understand - ask.


----------



## James_

igorIV said:


> On the russian - here. If some understand - ask.


I read that before.
What year was the original NVCH-30 made? I think I read 1980's?


----------



## BizzyC

#174 checking in. Beautiful watch that's feels great on the wrist. I really like the strap and buckle.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2415b

BizzyC said:


> #174 checking in. Beautiful watch that's feels great on the wrist. I really like the strap and buckle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So great! Congrats to all! Sigh, I'm still in the wait list.


----------



## gak

When will be the next update for mainlist? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike

After Apr 22


----------



## GenkiSushi

BizzyC said:


> #174 checking in. Beautiful watch that's feels great on the wrist. I really like the strap and buckle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How long was the wait? Did you use EMS?


----------



## BizzyC

GenkiSushi said:


> How long was the wait? Did you use EMS?


Exactly one month to the day - payment to receipt. Atlanta, GA.

I used standard Russian post.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GenkiSushi

BizzyC said:


> Exactly one month to the day - payment to receipt. Atlanta, GA.
> 
> I used standard Russian post.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. I am waiting for mine. It was only shipped last Apr 8th. But I used EMS. Need to get it right away before our family vacation.


----------



## GenkiSushi

Sorry for the double-post


----------



## Krzysztofski

Such a beauty! I can't wait to get mine. At first I wait a bit disappointed about the brown dial. I love brown dialed watches, but I thought it would be better to respect the original design. Now, I think the brown dial fit perfectly and it is really awesome! Vostok has made such a great job here!


----------



## claradead

#252 checking in. (swapped out the leather band because it didnt fit on my wrists..)










super fast delivery! did not expect it at all.


----------



## Krzysztofski

It looks good on zulu too! Congrats!


----------



## marathonna

claradead said:


> #252 checking in. (swapped out the leather band because it didnt fit on my wrists..)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> super fast delivery! did not expect it at all.


Do you want to sell the blue band to me..??..(i would like to have a spare one...)


----------



## marathonna

claradead said:


> #252 checking in. (swapped out the leather band because it didnt fit on my wrists..)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> super fast delivery! did not expect it at all.


Do you want to sell the blue band to me..??..(i would like to have a spare one...)


----------



## Ham2

Mine turned up yesterday. Overall, very impressed though a little disappointed it doesn't have the iconic wobbly crown.


----------



## OKEAH

Is the bezel too shiny?


----------



## Ham2

It is shiny but acceptable


----------



## LionOfZion

What was the final price for the watch?

Thanks!


----------



## igorIV

LionOfZion said:


> What was the final price for the watch?
> 
> Thanks!


195$


----------



## James_

If you choose EMS shipping it's an additional $27.


----------



## LionOfZion

igorIV said:


> 195$


Thanks!!


----------



## James_

How thick is the watch?


----------



## marathonna

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

for the Waiting People...


----------



## James_

marathonna said:


> https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif
> 
> for the Waiting People...


MOAR!


----------



## kakefe

marathonna said:


> https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif
> 
> for the Waiting People...


i read negative reviews about the case finish and the strap included.. what is your opinion?

Sent from my Mobile


----------



## James_

It's a Vostok, it's not about good or great case finishing or good straps  Have you got a link to the review?


----------



## igorIV

James_ said:


> Have you got a link to the review?


НВЧ-30 "Назад к истокам" : ФИНАЛ - Страница 42 - Часовой форум Watch.ru read the thread....
Times for times bezels thunders or the bows is thunder (noise) and doesn't finishing at yet...


----------



## James_

Can't see a review. I'm confused.


----------



## city-dweller

afaik, there is no review per se.
I'd guess, igorIV wanted to give you a link to some pics recently posted on the Russian forum (the accompanying text is surely in Russian as well).
here is the link:
http://forum.watch.ru/showpost.php?p=3692113&postcount=439
the guy is complaining about the non-aligning bezel, poorly finished lugs, poor quality of the strap, and far from perfect case finishing.

here's one more photo from the same guy:
http://forum.watch.ru/showpost.php?p=3692419&postcount=445


----------



## city-dweller

igorIV said:


> Times for times bezels thunders or the bows is thunder (noise) and doesn't finishing at yet...


google translate is a sure way to create wonderful examples of meaningless sentences


----------



## GenkiSushi

I got mine last week (#246). I used EMS, it only took a week to arrive. For me it is a very nice watch. Although the others were right that the bezel didn't line up well on the indices properly, it did not bother me at all given that the original is not uni directional ( i don't have the original NVCh, I just assumed all vostoks were made like this). At least in this version, it will hold up to where you intend to set the bezel (60 clicks not 120), the 22mm nato is a bit thin for me so I used a 3-ring zulu band. The other 18mm (rubber strap) is okay and I prefer it over the 22mm swivel lugs (because the watch slides a little when it is on the wrist). 

I am a bit worried also when using the 22mm swivel lugs because it is too loose that when you are about to wear it or take it off, the watch might slip off the band. But overall, the dial, gold markers and hands looked very nice. The lume is a tad better than the regular vostok watches. The case is bigger (diameter and thickness) than its vintage counterpart. Sorry for the long post and random description of the watch.

Hopefully you get your watches soon. Have a great day!


----------



## GenkiSushi

Sorry double post.


----------



## sonics

Hmm the stitching on the strap is... 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## James_

city-dweller said:


> afaik, there is no review per se.
> I'd guess, igorIV wanted to give you a link to some pics recently posted on the Russian forum (the accompanying text is surely in Russian as well).
> here is the link:
> Часовой форум Watch.ru - Показать сообщение отдельно - НВЧ-30 "Назад к истокам" : ФИНАЛ
> the guy is complaining about the non-aligning bezel, poorly finished lugs, poor quality of the strap, and far from perfect case finishing.
> 
> here's one more photo from the same guy:
> Часовой форум Watch.ru - Показать сообщение отдельно - НВЧ-30 "Назад к истокам" : ФИНАЛ


Thanks for that.



GenkiSushi said:


> I got mine last week (#246). I used EMS, it only took a week to arrive. For me it is a very nice watch. Although the others were right that the bezel didn't line up well on the indices properly, it did not bother me at all given that the original is not uni directional ( i don't have the original NVCh, I just assumed all vostoks were made like this). At least in this version, it will hold up to where you intend to set the bezel (60 clicks not 120), the 22mm nato is a bit thin for me so I used a 3-ring zulu band. The other 18mm (rubber strap) is okay and I prefer it over the 22mm swivel lugs (because the watch slides a little when it is on the wrist).
> 
> I am a bit worried also when using the 22mm swivel lugs because it is too loose that when you are about to wear it or take it off, the watch might slip off the band. But overall, the dial, gold markers and hands looked very nice. The lume is a tad better than the regular vostok watches. The case is bigger (diameter and thickness) than its vintage counterpart. Sorry for the long post and random description of the watch.
> 
> Hopefully you get your watches soon. Have a great day!


Misalignment of the bezel doesn't bother me, neither does a thin strap or roughly finished lugs. I'm hoping the hands are aligned properly and that there are no imperfections under the crystal.

I won't ever wear the 18mm strap so I'm glad the nato strap is thin, looks like the watch is quite thick and could do without the extra few mm.

The caseback is roughly finished? Don't care lol


----------



## city-dweller

it appears that some reviews of Meranom's NVCh-30 do exist.
the above pics were actually taken from the review thread on the Russian forum
http://forum.watch.ru/showthread.php?t=327814

the thread is rather long, and mostly contains discussions (in Russian) rather than pics.
therefore I decided it would be a good idea to give here a brief summary and supplement it with links to posts containing pictures of the watch.

the author of the first review (from which the above pics were taken) 
http://forum.watch.ru/showpost.php?p=3666501&postcount=1
had apparently a bit of bad luck with his watch.
in particular, he has some issues with the bezel -- misalignment and a gap between the bezel and the case. 
further, the side of the case shows a machining defect.
additionally, there are some issues with the lugs.

another watch that has been reviewed there does not show these issues:
http://forum.watch.ru/showpost.php?p=3667301&postcount=46

based on my reading, it seems like the quality and QC are a rather random.

generally, the lume is by far not the superluminova, although superluminova C3 has been stated in the specs of the project.
the issue of a potential relume is also discussed there, and a relume expert, after trying this out with the dial, found out it is impossible for this watch. 
the reason is that the markers are rather small, and the lume compoud is very solid, so that one cannot get it out without a danger of damaging the marker.
applying the lume on top also doesn't work -- the surface is too smooth, so that the new lume has a very high chance of falling off.

here are the links to the pics:
http://forum.watch.ru/showpost.php?p=3666501&postcount=1
http://forum.watch.ru/showpost.php?p=3667301&postcount=46
http://forum.watch.ru/showpost.php?p=3669793&postcount=133
http://forum.watch.ru/showpost.php?p=3671854&postcount=194
http://forum.watch.ru/showpost.php?p=3672050&postcount=206
http://forum.watch.ru/showpost.php?p=3677159&postcount=226
http://forum.watch.ru/showpost.php?p=3679546&postcount=236
http://forum.watch.ru/showpost.php?p=3693085&postcount=331
http://forum.watch.ru/showpost.php?p=3693611&postcount=336


----------



## Danilao

Thanks city-dweller, great job!


----------



## James_

I wouldn't say it's random. 1 or 2 people have minor issues out of how many? 150 watches so far?

This is a great pic from the guy with the issues and what makes me look forward to receiving the watch...



The lugs on the guys black strap do look badly finished or damaged and the bezel is misaligned with scratches at the top.

The side of the case has a slight machining imperfection and the bezel has a space between the case, which probably has some movement if you press on it but maybe not.

Maybe it is Superluminova but not many layers? I wasn't expecting good lume.


----------



## 2415b

That's a shame about his watch, to wait that long and then get one with many issues is a real downer. I personally would be miffed if that were my watch. As far as the lume goes, from past experience with Maranom SE watches it is indeed NOT superluminova, my new 150se barely lasts 2 hours, the hands are better than the dial, but the lume on the dial is total garbage. The point is, these are priced 3.5x more than a standard Vostok, the quality and QC should be much higher than a standard Amphibia. These are at the Seiko SKX price point, so one or two bad in less than 100 pieces isn't very good IMHO.


----------



## Arizone

I will be pretty upset if my bezel arrives misaligned. I don't think it's just one or two watches, because I'm starting to notice it in many of the pictures posted so far, whether they are permanently misaligned or are simply sitting one or two clicks off center. The lume is also upsetting, considering that, yes, it was _advertised _as Superluminova C3 in the renderings, while any other changes made like the crystal were well communicated to us beforehand. With the higher price this is unprecedented.


----------



## igorIV

Hi to all!
Today I'm delete from list users who don't sending feedback! about 40 peaople.
On the some of free numbers watches are ready. Wait for Applelone, while he transferring desirous buying watch, and on the next week I transfer users from waiting to main list.


----------



## oldfox

city-dweller said:


> afaik, there is no review per se.
> I'd guess, igorIV wanted to give you a link to some pics recently posted on the Russian forum (the accompanying text is surely in Russian as well).
> here is the link:
> ....
> the guy is complaining about the non-aligning bezel, poorly finished lugs, poor quality of the strap, and far from perfect case finishing.
> 
> here's one more photo from the same guy:
> ...


Hello WUS!

I'm the guy that was complaining for the watch quality. I used not mine photos (yes, I already received criticism about this, like - if you don't have one, don't judge about it), a photos was from this thread of first review.

For the context you must understand, that due to currency exchange rates the rouble rate fell almost twice (31-32 roubles up to 66-70 roubles). So 180 bucks at 2013-2014 were approximately 6000 roubles, now the watch price for us it is 13700 roubles. But all foreigh contracts (case/lugs purchase) were paid before the exchange rate fluctuation. So we are badly surprised by the price and we have high rate of project participants withdrawal.

In the light of high price such little ommissions in production performance are much less acceptable, considering that other SE models "suffered" much lower price rise - 20-30 percent, not more than twice.

In whole - the watch is pretty good, subject to low price in US $ (not taking into accout our internal problem with economics), 300 meters /1000 feet water resist, heritage/vintage look, non standart dial color. There are some annoying moments for a perfectionists, but it's not so bad looking, and if you don't know about it and taking a look at someone wrist - it looks pretty nice. Maybe a little bit more thick than it was expected from the renders.


----------



## oldfox

city-dweller said:


> afaik, there is no review per se.
> generally, the lume is by far not the superluminova, although superluminova C3 has been stated in the specs of the project.


We agreed that it can be SL, but it was too deluted to shine as it must shine.


----------



## city-dweller

oldfox said:


> I'm the guy that was complaining for the watch quality. I used not mine photos (yes, I already received criticism about this, like - if you don't have one, don't judge about it), a photos was from this thread of first review.


thanks for chiming in.
yesterday, I already gave a link to the original thread with the photos and reviews.

yeah, the watch might still be a good bang for the buck,
but the questions remains: 
why on earth one needed to dilute superluminova? is it THAT expensive, so that by diluting it one can make considerable profit?


----------



## oldfox

city-dweller said:


> why on earth one needed to dilute superluminova? is it THAT expensive, so by diluting it one can make considerable profit?


I suppose that the hands/dials are made by "Wostok" itself, in a row with a lot of other hands/dials (in SE series) that are represented/stated as "with SL", so dilute it only for 300 dials + 900 hands doesn't worth an effort, for a mass production - it can save a few bucks. You know, we have the old funny story in Russian culture:

One old jew is dying, he was rather famous in his town as one making delicious, flavorful tea, that nobody other could . 
All his family had surrounded him and one of them had took a courage to ask:
- How you managed to do such delicious and flavorful tea!? Your secret mustn't be lost for the future generations!
The old man only managed to say:
- Jews, spare no brew...


----------



## city-dweller

my question was surely a rhetorical one -- it's clear that one cannot earn by using a dilute compound.
but this issue should have been pretty obvious already by just looking at a prototype.
it's either no prototyping has been done at all, or Meranom just didn't care...


----------



## heimdalg

#287 arrived.
Thank you all.


----------



## oldfox

Ok, I was totally wrong regarding SL - according to this post forum.watch.ru/showpost.php?p=3696920&postcount=516 SL for hands was bought here rctritec.com/?id=13. Dials were made at factory, that supplies dials for suisse watches (not named explicitly), and at the techspec's it was indicated SL. Meranom states: "Production time and price leaves no doubt it was SL".


----------



## city-dweller

oldfox said:


> Meranom states: "Production time and price leaves no doubt it was SL".


...which then still leaves a question as to why then the brightness is so low


----------



## 2415b

city-dweller said:


> ...which then still leaves a question as to why then the brightness is so low


It is probably very diluted. It also my understanding that C1 doesn't glow as bright as C3? I have a swiss watch with C1 and while the hands are nice and bright, the dial is much less. Both will last through the night though.


----------



## oldfox

city-dweller said:


> ...which then still leaves a question as to why then the brightness is so low


I don't know, maybe some kind of sanctions for russians? ;P
Maybe at the marks/figures designed space is too small to accommodate compound with regular SL/glue rate (it would be better to use compound with higher SL rate), and producer haven't warned about it, or mistake in not accounting toning down effect of chromatophore (additional paint in powder which makes the compound look like white). Or other.


----------



## city-dweller

2415b said:


> It is probably very diluted. It also my understanding that C1 doesn't glow as bright as C3? I have a swiss watch with C1 and while the hands are nice and bright, the dial is much less. Both will last through the night though.


hmm...
I'm just looking at the project specs, and it clearly states "super-luminova (C3)"


----------



## igorIV

igorIV said:


> On the some of free numbers watches are ready. Wait for Applelone, while he transferring desirous buying watch, and on the next week I transfer users from waiting to main list.


 I am paraphrasing, sorry for my English: 
"Now we have to wait for Applelone to assign new numbers to those who has already paid.
During the next week, I'll move the participants from the waiting list to the free spots on the main list."
Many thanks to *city-dweller.*


----------



## gak

igorIV said:


> Hi to all!
> Today I'm delete from list users who don't sending feedback! about 40 peaople.
> On the some of free numbers watches are ready. Wait for Applelone, while he transferring desirous buying watch, and on the next week I transfer users from waiting to main list.


I am approx 47th on the waitinglist after last green one. May be will get lucky in next update. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## igorIV

Info from Meranom:
Ready numbers (not paid yet):
15
16
45
48
52
56
83
91
105
106
110
111
112
113
115
122
123
124
136
137
138
140
143
145
148


----------



## Danilao

igorIV said:


> Info from Meranom:
> Ready numbers (not paid yet):


I've paid watch #129 (not ready), but I really don't care about number; could I move? :-D
If yes, this is great (and #15 -like the others ready- could be a nice number;-)


----------



## meranom

Danilao said:


> I've paid watch #129 (not ready), but I really don't care about number; could I move? :-D
> If yes, this is great (and #15 -like the others ready- could be a nice number;-)


WE inform about not paid watches
You paid 129 number ready. Shipping soon


----------



## Danilao

meranom said:


> You paid 129 number ready. Shipping soon


:-O
After 2 years in waiting list this is really a good news.

Fryday night fever for me ;-)


----------



## city-dweller

another arrival, another unpleasant surprise:
http://forum.watch.ru/attachment.php?attachmentid=1377073&d=1461348327

although no other serious issues have been reported in this case, this IS what I would still term as random quality and close to nonexistent QC.

(the complete set of photos is here:
http://forum.watch.ru/showpost.php?p=3697717&postcount=383)


----------



## James_

Double post


----------



## James_

Double post


----------



## James_

city-dweller said:


> another arrival, another unpleasant surprise:
> http://forum.watch.ru/attachment.php?attachmentid=1377073&d=1461348327
> 
> although no other serious issues have been reported in this case, this IS what I would still term as random quality and close to nonexistent QC.
> 
> (the complete set of photos is here:
> Часовой форум Watch.ru - Показать сообщение отдельно - Обозреваем форумную Лимитку НВЧ-30. Фото, впечатления)


It's only 1 side of 1 lug. A slight overreaction to say the QC is nonexistent and that it is a serious case.


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

city-dweller said:


> another arrival, another unpleasant surprise:


Actually the OP is very happy with the watch and he is non complaining about quality at all.

Summarizing the complains on Russian forum they all boil down to the point that that the price of watch in roubles went up twice since the project begun. Therefore the watch went into different price category blah-blah-blah...


----------



## Kisifer

There are also those patient participants who do not complain about the delays, who patiently wait for their number to become availability, who have already paid and believe that they will manage to get their watch in time for summer, so they can dive with it and wear it with pride.


----------



## city-dweller

James_ said:


> It's only 1 side of 1 lug. A slight overreaction to say the QC is nonexistent and that it is a serious case.


well, an _existing_ QC would not let this obvious glitch through.
therefore, it doesn't exist ))

would you be happy to get a new car with one damaged wheel? -- following your argument, it's only one wheel on one side...


----------



## James_

city-dweller said:


> well, an _existing_ QC would not let this obvious glitch through.
> therefore, it doesn't exist ))
> 
> would you be happy to get a new car with one damaged wheel? -- following your argument, it's only one wheel on one side...


It's a watch though, not a car.

I'm sure meranom will sort something out for the guy. I still think it's very hard on meranom to say they have no QC.


----------



## MacRipper

Mine is perfect, thanks to Meranom an Applelone for all.


----------



## oldfox

I'm sorry, but bezel is sitting awfully askew, it's so evident...


----------



## 2415b

oldfox said:


> I'm sorry, but bezel is sitting awfully askew, it's so evident...


It's probably just the picture, the camera lens will give distortion.

Looks great! Hopefully I can make it on the list after the next 40 are moved off.


----------



## city-dweller

Kirill Sergueev said:


> Actually the OP is very happy with the watch and he is non complaining about quality at all.


the emotional reaction of the OP is not relevant to the fact of the presence of a defect.


----------



## city-dweller

James_ said:


> It's a watch though, not a car.


thanks for clarification )



James_ said:


> I'm sure meranom will sort something out for the guy.


most likely, he'll get a replacement part.



James_ said:


> I still think it's very hard on meranom to say they have no QC.


ok. let's then agree to call it poor QC ))


----------



## oldfox

2415b said:


> It's probably just the picture, the camera lens will give distortion.


Do not deceive yourself - take a look at "30" at 6 hours - it's totally not a lens distortion. I think even one click of bezel clockwise wouldn't fix it.


----------



## James_

city-dweller said:


> thanks for clarification )
> 
> most likely, he'll get a replacement part.
> 
> ok. let's then agree to call it poor QC ))


No I dont agree. I think the lug scar could have been missed quite easily. I wouldn't judge the QC of a company on one scar on a lug.

Right now it is an isolated incident.


----------



## Hartig

I must say the bezel misalignment could be a bit disturbing, if it's due to manufacturing error... ie, not easily fixable!


----------



## BizzyC

Took 174 on a business trip to Madrid. No issues with my watch and it goes well with an IPA










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## city-dweller

James_ said:


> No I dont agree. I think the lug scar could have been missed quite easily. I wouldn't judge the QC of a company on one scar on a lug.
> 
> Right now it is an isolated incident.


relax, dude! nobody's attacking Meranom ))
we are all here meaning well.

to be honest, there were several (at least two) cases of bad QC -- both were reported and discussed on the Russian forum.
and I fell it would be important to pass this information to the non-Russian-speaking/-reading community.

as for Meranom, I'm sure he carefully monitors the reviews and will use all the info to further improve the quality of his products in future.


----------



## city-dweller

mine has arrived a few hours ago.

luckily, no obvious QC issues.
(which fits well into the concept of a random QC )

first impressions:
the dial is indeed very nice, although the color -- as has already been mentioned -- is rather milk chocolate, than tobacco, as per project specs.
very nice hands.
personally, I would prefer a tad thicker seconds hand.
but seriously nothing to complain about in this department.

as expected, the lume on the dial is nothing to speak about.
well, I can live with that, but still wonder why bother with creating all these "lume-filled" indices and numbers which don't have any lume in the end...

the bezel is rather wobbly with a play of about +/- 0.5 s.
unfortunately, its equilibrium position is not aligned with the dial markers. which means, it can be aligned, but after a while it inevitably gets misaligned. again, I can live with that as well.

the polished bezel looks a bit too blingy to my taste -- have to find out whether it's possible to get a satinated replacement.

the watch is pleasantly heavy. my kitchen balance tells it's 106 g together with the black strap, and 85 g without the strap, but with the wire lugs attached.

after wearing the watch on the black strap for more than four hours, I can say the strap is surprisingly convenient.

on the other hand, the zulu strap supplied with the watch is a bit of a disappointment: a bit too thin and somehow doesn't fit my wrist at all.
at the same time, NATOs from Time Factors worked perfectly well. 
by the looks, the combinations with either black or olive NATO are very nice. 
on the other hand, a Bond NATO apparently doesn't fit the character of this watch at all.

all in all, I would say this is a lot of a watch for its price.
many thanks to Meranom, Applelone, and igorIV!

the obligatory photos:


----------



## frantsous

Thanks so much to Applelone and all the team!!!!


----------



## James_

I have number 61 in the way to me. I don't want it anymore. If anyone would like it give me a pm.


----------



## 2415b

James_ said:


> I have number 61 in the way to me. I don't want it anymore. If anyone would like it give me a pm.


Really? why the change of heart?


----------



## James_

2415b said:


> Really? why the change of heart?


Don't like the light brown dial. Took me a while to realise it, just don't like the shade of brown. I also don't have that feeling that I must have it so it's better off with someone else who will enjoy it.

It's sold now to someone in the UK. I didn't sell it to make any money from it, I actually lost £10 on it. I'll probably buy an SKX009.


----------



## city-dweller

yesterday, I shared my initial impressions on my watch 
(NVCH-30 Reissue by watch.ru w/ Meranom - Page 97 )

here's an update after one day of wearing it on several different straps in different light conditions.

the watch is definitely interesting and unusual, and I definitely like it.
there is, however, one thing that prevents me from _loving_ it (at least so far -- who knows, might be it will grow on me later).

golden hands on a dark dial is an absolutely great trick to make a watch extremely legible -- especially in twilight.
(this has been implemented previously in some watches with great success, including the original NVCh30.)
and this is what this project was apparently aiming at.
however, the problem is with all this gold on the dial.
it's so much gold all around, that the golden hands are sort of half-lost, which, as a result, compromises legibility.

further, this massive amount of gold is a bit dissonant with the overall tool looks of the watch.
as a result, the watch is sort of stuck in between the tool and dress looks.

it probably would have still worked well if the indices and numbers were wider, and the golden frames were thinner (like it was done with silver frames for the anniversary 1967 reissue).
this probably is the case where one could have benefited from the "less is more" design principle.


----------



## James_

city-dweller said:


> relax, dude! nobody's attacking Meranom ))
> we are all here meaning well.
> 
> to be honest, there were several (at least two) cases of bad QC -- both were reported and discussed on the Russian forum.
> and I fell it would be important to pass this information to the non-Russian-speaking/-reading community.
> 
> as for Meranom, I'm sure he carefully monitors the reviews and will use all the info to further improve the quality of his products in future.


I didn't say you were attacking anyone. I was only correcting you in your claim that meranom has no QC or poor QC.


----------



## city-dweller

James_ said:


> I didn't say you were attacking anyone. I was only correcting you in your claim that meranom has no QC or poor QC.


well, then we can agree to disagree ))


----------



## 2415b

James_ said:


> Don't like the light brown dial. Took me a while to realise it, just don't like the shade of brown. I also don't have that feeling that I must have it so it's better off with someone else who will enjoy it.
> 
> It's sold now to someone in the UK. I didn't sell it to make any money from it, I actually lost £10 on it. I'll probably buy an SKX009.


Brown is for sure an odd pick for a watch dial. I would have preferred black, with silver markers and hands. But I still think it looks different and is something I don't have.


----------



## city-dweller

2415b said:


> Brown is for sure an odd pick for a watch dial. I would have preferred black, with silver markers and hands.


originally it was decided to make the watch with a dark tobacco dial -- sort of reminding of a faded vintage black dial (see the project specs).

but then something went wrong on the way, and the color now is way lighter (speaking of the general QC).
in the end, the color is quite nice, but not as it was planned.

regarding the hands, the idea was to make them similar to those of the original vintage NVCh30.


----------



## James_

Don't get me wrong, it's still a lovely watch and I would have enjoyed it for a while. I like everything about it apart from the light brown colour. Just not into brown on anything. Don't have any brown clothes or shoes.

I might end up buying an Amphibia SE or classic.


----------



## city-dweller

yesterday, I was asked by a forum member still waiting for his watch to make some pictures showing alignment of the bezel.

today, I had a bit of free time and decided to give it a try.
the mirror polished surface of the bezel seriously complicates this task -- you get a photo artistically showing beautiful reflections of all possible objects around, but absolutely useless for concluding on alignment of the bezel.
thus, I had to improvise and build a white circular screen that solved the problem with reflections.
as a result, I got photos with clearly visible bezel markers which you can see below. (at the expense of the artistic value which is now equal to zero))

as I have mentioned in my earlier review in this thread, the bezel has quite a substantial play.
within the play range, I chose two bezel positions for the photos:
a position which is obtained by moving the bezel clockwise, until one feels the full resistance of the ratchet; in this position most of the bezel markers fit those on the dial; unfortunately, the bezel does not want to stay in this position for long time if it is disturbed while wearing the watch, and finally finds itself in its equilibrium position, which is at the opposite side of the bezel play range.

to make sure that the error in pointing the camera does not play a role in the observations, I took each pair of photos for the orientations of the bezel corresponding to 0, 45, 30, and 15 min.


----------



## oldfox

Very serious job was done! Thanks a lot!


----------



## city-dweller

you are very welcome!


----------



## NoLeftTurn

city-dweller said:


> mine has arrived a few hours ago.
> 
> luckily, no obvious QC issues.
> (which fits well into the concept of a random QC )
> 
> first impressions:
> the dial is indeed very nice, although the color -- as has already been mentioned -- is rather milk chocolate, than tobacco, as per project specs.
> very nice hands.
> personally, I would prefer a tad thicker seconds hand.
> but seriously nothing to complain about in this department.
> 
> as expected, the lume on the dial is nothing to speak about.
> well, I can live with that, but still wonder why bother with creating all these "lume-filled" indices and numbers which don't have any lume in the end...
> 
> the bezel is rather wobbly with a play of about +/- 0.5 s.
> unfortunately, its equilibrium position is not aligned with the dial markers. which means, it can be aligned, but after a while it inevitably gets misaligned. again, I can live with that as well.
> 
> the polished bezel looks a bit too blingy to my taste -- have to find out whether it's possible to get a satinated replacement.
> 
> the watch is pleasantly heavy. my kitchen balance tells it's 106 g together with the black strap, and 85 g without the strap, but with the wire lugs attached.
> 
> after wearing the watch on the black strap for more than four hours, I can say the strap is surprisingly convenient.
> 
> on the other hand, the zulu strap supplied with the watch is a bit of a disappointment: a bit too thin and somehow doesn't fit my wrist at all.
> at the same time, NATOs from Time Factors worked perfectly well.
> by the looks, the combinations with either black or olive NATO are very nice.
> on the other hand, a Bond NATO apparently doesn't fit the character of this watch at all.
> 
> all in all, I would say this is a lot of a watch for its price.
> many thanks to Meranom, Applelone, and igorIV!
> 
> the obligatory photos:
> View attachment 7890850
> 
> View attachment 7890866


Thanks for a great review.

After seeing several fantastic pictures of the watch I'm a little concerned that bezel will be a little too polished for my tastes.


----------



## city-dweller

there are rumors (no clear confirmation so far) that the bezel in non-removable.
in case it's indeed true, there's no chance for an easy replacement. 
...and no playing in the sand with the watch!


----------



## Radvanszki

Dear Project Management Team,

I would appreciate to contact me. Applelone, could you please also check your PM sent by me?

Many thanks,

Gabor


----------



## Martins.




----------



## city-dweller

I believe it's time to report the accuracy of my watch.

I monitored it a number of times during the last 48 hours, and it's running very consistently at 58 s/day.

honestly, nothing to be proud of, but still within the specs of the movement (-20...+60 s/day)


----------



## RFollia

Comrade! don't panic. Vostok calibers are VERY precise. At first all them seem to be faster.
Perform 3 cycles of running the watch till it stops. Handwind to fully wound and let it run until stops.
Then wear it normally.
Ill will set up nicely.
Even though, after some months it will self regulate quite well.
My 060 is now to almost COSC specs, absolutely precise. I tweaked it a little bit as began to go slower after 2 years and now goes spot-on! does not reach -30 sec in 2 weeks
Best regards



city-dweller said:


> I believe it's time to report the accuracy of my watch.
> 
> I monitored it a number of times during the last 48 hours, and it's running very consistently at 58 s/day.
> 
> honestly, nothing to be proud of, but still within the specs of the movement (-20...+60 s/day)


----------



## RFollia

Comrade MArtins,
this combination is just lovely but... mine has not reached me yet...
Best regards


Martins. said:


>


----------



## city-dweller

RFollia said:


> Comrade! don't panic.


nobody's panicking here! ))
had about the same previously with my anniversary Amfibia.
regulated it back in 2008 to about +7 s/day, and it runs like that since.

will need to do the same with the NVCh reissue at some point.


----------



## NoLeftTurn

I just got an order conformation off the supplier. Number 54 I think. Looking forward to the shipped email. 


Sent from my phone, excuse any spelling, etc, mistakes


----------



## gak

igorIV said:


> Hi to all!
> Today I'm delete from list users who don't sending feedback! about 40 peaople.
> On the some of free numbers watches are ready. Wait for Applelone, while he transferring desirous buying watch, and on the next week I transfer users from waiting to main list.


Did this happen?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2415b

gak said:


> Did this happen?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope, doesn't look like it.


----------



## fhp

Hi, comrades!

So happy to have received this evening this awesome watch!

Thanks again to all guys who have managed this project. The long wait has been nothing compared to the pleasure to wear it !!



Really a great watch !


----------



## NoLeftTurn

To ppl who have received their watch...
How long between the "order confirmation " and "shipped " emails?


Sent from my phone, excuse any spelling, etc, mistakes


----------



## fhp

April 20 : Dmitry has emailed me that he can send me the watch
April 25 : shipped to France
May 4 (today!!!!) : on my wrist


----------



## fhp

Just to say that it is another very good experience with Russian Post. Very quick delivery from Chistopol to Moscow, then to Paris.

The only problem (hopefully solved) has been with French Post...


----------



## Hartig

Mine has been shipped as well. If it is the original number (028) or something else, I can't tell since the list does not seem updated yet.

Should be here maybe tomorrow or monday, can't wait!! :-d


----------



## Danilao

Mine shipped april 29.... But with italian Postal Service......

Yes, I've a lot of time for your photos :-/


----------



## Geoff Adams

Well, mine seems to have arrived in the UK - hopefully it will be delivered on Saturday, or possibly tomorrow, more probably Monday or Tuesday. I am looking forward to it!


----------



## Kisifer

Mine shipped too. I also don't know if it's my original number. Shipped on the 29th. It will be here before summer, so I can dive with it.


----------



## paperinick

NoLeftTurn said:


> To ppl who have received their watch...
> How long between the "order confirmation " and "shipped " emails?
> 
> Sent from my phone, excuse any spelling, etc, mistakes


paid 26/4 shipped 28/4


----------



## Martins.

Watch magic !!))


----------



## Arizone

A wait list of over a hundred people and some people just want to make a quick buck. Disappointing.

VOSTOK Amphibia NVCH 30 Limited Edition 291 300 | eBay


----------



## NoLeftTurn

Ok, noob in coming! I'm gonna need some help here as I'm quite confused.

I paid Meranom for this watch on 03/15/16 $209.00

On 05/01/16 I got an email from Meranom saying that "we can offer 52 number -ready for sending". There was some details, shipping address, ect. There was also a hyper link to "my order" which just lead to an unresponsive blank page. After receiving no shipping email by 05/05/16 I responded to the email and confirmed that I will gladly take number 52.

Where I'm getting confused is that when I log into my account on Meranom site I still have the 300m watch in my cart. I paid for it months ago.

Can anyone explain what is going on?


----------



## NoLeftTurn

Arizone said:


> A wait list of over a hundred people and some people just want to make a quick buck. Disappointing.
> 
> VOSTOK Amphibia NVCH 30 Limited Edition 291 300 | eBay


Meh, supply and demand.

I hope I love mine, but if I don't gel with it I'm gonna sell it at a competitive price.


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

NoLeftTurn said:


> Where I'm getting confused is that when I log into my account on Meranom site I still have the 300m watch in my cart. I paid for it months ago.
> 
> Can anyone explain what is going on?


It is a bug on his site. I had the same with all watches I purchased there.


----------



## city-dweller

here is a new update on my watch.
this time, it's about the lugs and spring bars.

both the stamped and wire lugs that originally came with the watch are a bit too wide, which, based on the reports and photos of other owners, is apparently just the way they are made.
as a result, the watch has too much play on a strap.

luckily, using a simple set of tools, both types of lugs can rather easily be adjusted to fit the protrusions of the case.
it took me some minutes and a few iterations to do it.
here how it looks after adjustment:



























however, even after adjusting the width of the lugs, there is still a lot of unwanted play.
the reason is the poor quality of the spring bars.

I take out the spring bars that hold the lugs to have a better look at them.
they are a bit too thin (1.45 mm in diameter), and their tips are wobbly.

oops! one of them just fell apart!








that's definitely not good.
I wouldn't recommend anyone to take a dive or make any physical activity while wearing the watch with such a spring bar installed.

I decide it would be a good idea to replace the spring bars by thicker and more robust ones before the watch falls off my wrist.
in order to do that, I first want to know what is the diameter of the holes in the case.

using a set of precision drill bits, I find that the hole at 6 o'clock has a diameter of exactly 1.60 mm.














which means that there is no chance to use the so-called "high-performance" spring bars with a diameter of 1.8 mm.
therefore, the only option is to use high-quality spring bars with the diameter of 1.5 mm.

luckily, I have some in stock (the original ones are on the right)








regarding the length of the spring bars:
after adjusting the width of the lugs, 17 mm would be the right choice -- these are shown in the pic above.
if you haven't adjusted the lugs, probably you should rather use the 18 mm ones -- but please check it yourself.

now I'm ready to install the new spring bars.
but here I face a problem:
the spring bar doesn't want to go through the hole at 12 o'clock!














apparently, there is something wrong with this hole.
just to be sure, I also check it with the same drill bit, and find that it cannot go all the way through from either side.














inspection of the hole with an eye does not reveal any obvious obstacle, which means the hole at 12 o'clock is not straight.

if I still want to change spring bars for the proper ones (and I do!) -- I need to work on this hole to correct the issue.
to do that, I use another 1.60 mm diameter drill bit and a piece of sticky tape to improve the grip.














slowly but steadily I manually work on the hole.
one should be very careful here -- you force it a bit too much, and the drill bit will get stuck in the hole, or even worse: it can break.
by working slowly, I managed to avoid these troubles.
finally, I can go with the drill bit to its full length from either side of the case














in principle, there is still some room for improvement, but I decide to stop here.

now the replacement spring bars (17 mm long 1.50 mm diameter) fit both holes perfectly as they should.














out of curiosity, I also check the spring bars on the strap side -- they are also far from what I would consider good: the tips are just too wobbly and don't feel reliable.
luckily, I have a pair of good ones with the proper length in stock and make a replacement.

with the adjusted width of the stamped lugs and all spring bars replaced, there is no unnecessary play, and everything feels way more solid.
now I can be sure the watch won't easily fall off my wrist.








the same solid feel with the adjusted wire lugs and new spring bars on a NATO strap








...or on a leather zulu








all in all, the experience is in a way similar to the one of buying a new Russian car: before driving, you first have to repair it ))
but, taking into account the low price of the watch, I don't mind this extra work, which actually was a lot of fun


----------



## armorius

Not serious, Tsss, tsss, tsss !!!! 

Fear the Russian Springbars !!!


----------



## armorius

Sorry for doublon !!!


----------



## GuessWho

Mine's in the mail now too, even left Russia yesterday!

With any luck I'll have it sometime late next week or the week after.


----------



## Radvanszki

Arizone said:


> A wait list of over a hundred people and some people just want to make a quick buck. Disappointing.
> 
> VOSTOK Amphibia NVCH 30 Limited Edition 291 300 | eBay


I have the same opinion as you have. Further to this I have sent several pm to the project management team/ project manager, and he is not willing to answer any of them. Even though the company (Meranom), who is responsible for the projection, asked me to do so. I am very disappointed.


----------



## city-dweller

Arizone said:


> A wait list of over a hundred people and some people just want to make a quick buck. Disappointing.
> 
> VOSTOK Amphibia NVCH 30 Limited Edition 291 300 | eBay


"This listing was ended by the seller because there was an error in the listing"
hmm... interesting... wrong price? ))


----------



## Geoff Adams

I received mine yesterday - it's absolutely brilliant, what a watch!!! When I took these pics of my 300m on top of my friend Carl's massive 1.7 litre Triumph, I forgot to press and wind the crown back into place, so just for a change  here are some pics of this very special watch with crown extended...
































































Thank you Applelone and the whole team, and thank you Meranom, for bringing us this wonderful very special timepiece!


----------



## Girolamo

22mm strap...


----------



## Luis965

Girolamo said:


> 22mm strap...


Nice strap. It fits perfect on the watch.

Did you feel the original spring bars lose like other comrades?


----------



## Girolamo

Lol965 said:


> Nice strap. It fits perfect on the watch.
> 
> Did you feel the original spring bars lose like other comrades?


Yes. And safety, I changed the springs-bar.

Diameter 1,5 mm

Length 18 mm


----------



## Luis965

Girolamo said:


> Yes. And safety, I changed the springs-bar.
> 
> Diameter 1,5 mm
> 
> Length 18 mm


Ok Thanks,

I will do the same to mine when it arrives.

Disfrutalo con salud!


----------



## ferste

I ask to be added in waiting list, if possible. 

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Danilao

Bravo Ferste, well done ;-)


----------



## Hartig

Got mine today, fantastic! :-!

First impressions:

-I like the brown dial. Others may not. I wear a lot of tan and brown clothes so I think the dial is pretty "summerish".

-The black strap was much nicer than I expected. It is 20mm. I don't know why I expected 18mm...

-The khaki nato/zulu strap is identical to the SE/Meranom ones, so no special one for this watch. This means the rings also have a satin finish as opposed to the lugs on the watch.

-The lugs are a bit loose, but can easily be squeezed tighter with a taped up plier (to avoid scratches). Took me a couple of minutes.

-The spring bars are a bit on the cheap side, will probably replace them.


----------



## Geoff Adams

Looking good in the dark...


----------



## marathonna

marathonna said:


> Do you want to sell the blue band to me..??..(i would like to have a spare one...)


Thx Clara..youre the Best...!!!


----------



## NoLeftTurn

Still no shipping notice for mine...


----------



## sonics

Had no shipping mail, too. But if you check the status on meranom it is shipped maybe. My is shipped 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## amphibic

Is there any information about when the new batch will be ready?


----------



## igorIV

amphibic said:


> Is there any information about when the new batch will be ready?


Any info yet.


----------



## NoLeftTurn

sonics said:


> Had no shipping mail, too. But if you check the status on meranom it is shipped maybe. My is shipped
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


Nope, says its still processing.


----------



## rikk727

Mine shipped! Mine shipped! 

Sent from my E6833 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior

Mine arrived today in the UK!! 

Many thanks to Meranom and all those involved in making this project happen.

First impressions...it's a lovely watch, only thing I dislike is the bezel...

It's a bit shiny and a finger print magnet...but I can live with that...but the misalignment is really very annoying 

Pics:




























One click sits it before 12-










Next single click ahead is after 12-










If you look at the 12 lume marker on the bezel compared to the 30 it looks more like a misalignment in the bezel markings themselves rather than the click mechanism

It's a nice watch and a great value buy and the above grumble on the bezel shouldn't take away from the fact that it's a special piece.

Have a great weekend all

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2415b

The amount of misaligned bezels is disturbing. This is a good example of careful what you wish for. Clearly a ratcheting bezel on a Vostok was never meant to be! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior

2415b said:


> The amount of misaligned bezels is disturbing. This is a good example of careful what you wish for. Clearly a ratcheting bezel on a Vostok was never meant to be!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got an email from Meranom to say #64 was free if id like to take it in place of my number...

I replied and said yes id love to get any watch ASAP, but can you confirm that QC will be performed before sending as I'd seen a watch with a damaged lug bar and a few with misaligned bezels...

I got the reply 'OK'...

The watch I received has a very misaligned bezel.

Out of interest...I realise it bugs some people less than others etc and most are happy with their watch,but are there any owners out there lucky enough to have a perfectly aligned bezel?

My theory is that most/all are like mine and it just bugs some less than others


----------



## Geoff Adams

My bezel is slightly misaligned as well but it does not concern me...


----------



## city-dweller

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> Out of interest...I realise it bugs some people less than others etc and most are happy with their watch,but are there any owners out there lucky enough to have a perfectly aligned bezel?


from what I've seen here and at the Russian forum, I'd guess all bezels are misaligned.
it's therefore not bad luck, it's apparently poor design.
and if they are consistently produced according to this design, then they all should be the same.
that is, misaligned.
of course, it surely is a personal preference what one calls "slightly misaligned".
taking into account that the bezel has 60 clicks, I personally would apply the word "slightly" to a misalignment which is considerably smaller than one click.
for me, a misalignment of order of one click already fits in the category of "considerable".

actually, there is another problem with the bezels: namely, many owners have reported a gap between the bezel and the case at somewhere around 4-6 o'clock.
the width of the gap is about the thickness of a sheet of paper, so that you can easily fit one between the bezel and case.
as a result, tapping on the bezel around 4-6 o'clock produces a cheap clicking sound.
my watch has this issue as well.
it is unclear to me, though, how widespread this problem is, and whether this is related to the way the click spring is installed, or this is just an issue of machining tolerances in production of the case and/or bezel.


----------



## Kisifer

Hello all. I received mine yesterday. What a beauty. I don't know if I'm one of the lucky ones, but my bezel is perfectly aligned. I will post photos soon.


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior

Right...

So I decided to try to fix my bezel as much as I could...

Popped off the bezel:










That wire has a tiny 90 degree angled tip on one end that sits in the hole at around 11...the inner edge of the bezel has ratchet notches...when carefully lined up and clicked on this is how the bezel ratchets.

The play mentioned in a previous post at 4-6 is probably where the wire 'spring' ends (the wire probably just needs some reshaping?)

Even with no wire and the bezel resting on top...if the lume marker is dead at 12, the 30 is off...so it's printed onto the bezel a little off no matter how it clicks!










So my thought was to try to file a fraction off the length of the wire and hope this makes it click slightly differently...it seemed to do the trick

It now clicks here:










It was a pain to pop the bezel back on properly and it still turn normally...don't know what I did wrong/right, but a few goes and it clicked on and turned ok.

Hope this helps. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivo P

Hi all,
Got mine 2 days ago.
Interestingly mine at 12 is ok, as the bezel has a half click move back/forth. So when I turn the bezel on both clicks closest to 12, I can by hand fine tune the bezel to 12 if it is not there.

But seems indeed at 30min it is slightly misaligned but that does not bother me at all as it is hardly visible.

Nothing wrong with the bezel at 4 o clock.


----------



## city-dweller

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> So I decided to try to fix my bezel as much as I could...


*JohnnyBaldJunior*, you actually are a very brave man!
it has previously been claimed (without any solid proof though) that the bezel is non-removable.
your report proves the opposite.

on the other hand, it is apparently not that easy to pop the bezel off.
after reading your account, I tried our of curiosity to do the same using a watchmaker's knife, namely a blade which is very similar to your Bergeon 4932.
I chose to work at around 9 o'clock, but eventually had to give up after a few careful attempts -- the resistance was too strong, and I was just afraid that with a bit of more effort the blade may slip and scratch the case and/or bezel.
do you remember what position did you use?
did you also experience a very strong resistance?


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior

city-dweller said:


> *JohnnyBaldJunior*, you actually are a very brave man!
> it has previously been claimed (without any solid proof though) that the bezel is non-removable.
> your report proves the opposite.
> 
> on the other hand, it is apparently not that easy to pop the bezel off.
> after reading your account, I tried our of curiosity to do the same using a watchmaker's knife, namely a blade which is very similar to your Bergeon 4932.
> I chose to work at around 9 o'clock, but eventually had to give up after a few careful attempts -- the resistance was too strong, and I was just afraid that with a bit of more effort the blade may slip and scratch the case and/or bezel.
> do you remember what position did you use?
> did you also experience a very strong resistance?


You say brave...people that know me say stupid! 

Firstly-I've found my Bergeon knife much better than an old cheap one I had

No single position...just went for where I could see the biggest gap between the watch case and bezel.

I carefully pushed the knife in ...
When I did get it to start to lift...I didn't lever the knife as I didn't want to warp the bezel...I just moved the knife along and pushed it in again, to get a little more bezel to pop up...carried on until it finally popped off completely.


----------



## city-dweller

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> Firstly-I've found my Bergeon knife much better than an old cheap one I had
> 
> No single position...just went for where I could see the biggest gap between the watch case and bezel.
> 
> I carefully pushed the knife in ...
> When I did get it to start to lift...I didn't lever the knife as I didn't want to warp the bezel...I just moved the knife along and pushed it in again, to get a little more bezel to pop up...carried on until it finally popped off completely.


thanks for the tips!
maybe I should give it another try at some point.


----------



## OKEAH

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> Right...
> 
> So I decided to try to fix my bezel as much as I could...
> 
> Popped off the bezel:
> 
> ...


Comrade JohnnyBaldJunior, you are indeed a brave Comrade!

Nice strap, I prefer it to the one that came with the watch (the black one with white stitches), where did you get it?

Are you going to open the back and remove the movement?

Are you going to sand the bezel to make it less shiny?

(these are he things I want to do to mine but are scared)


----------



## gak

When will the promised update for waiting list happen? I think deadline was 22nd of last month.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OKEAH

Comrades!


Mine, 189/300, has been on my wrist for the last week or so. I have to confess I like it quite a bit. It has kept some of the character of the original NVCh-300, but it is not a copy. Instead it is a "creative remake" that reminds me of the original Poljot reissues of the OKEAH and Sturmanskie 3133, (not the latter Volmax ones that missed the point in many ways.)


I am a fan of acrylic glass, but I was relieved that the mineral crystal did not scratch at all when I accidentally brushed it against a stone wall!


The bezel is closely enough aligned, although I would have preferred it to be matte, not shiny, like the very nicely done chunky case. Honestly, I also like the ratcheted clicks. Finally a BOCTOK with a bezel that stays where I put it! I think the case is beautiful in its minimalistic simplicity and its matte brushed finish. I also like the way the beautifully curved crystal blends with the bezel when viewed from the side, more like the original 200m swing lug than the original NVCh-30.


I am intrigued by the crown which has the correct shape (very nice), but is more like a Raketa amphibian spring-loaded screw down crown than a BOCTOK floppy crown. I wonder what kind of gaskets it has.


The dial should have been black, or very dark grey, or much darker coffee than it is. This is a latte and I prefer a dark roast espresso with no milk. I do like it though as it is, and it's different, but I do not wear brown (I do wear mostly black) and it is a (small) problem. 


I love the hands, but hate the lume which is actually true to its BOCTOK pedigree: it sucks.


The caseback with its screw ring looks like the standard BOCTOK caseback system, which in my opinion is the very best waterproof caseback system in the world, but I do not want to open it yet to satisfy my curiosity about the gasket. Perhaps braver Comrades, like Comrade *JohnnyBaldJunior,* may open theirs and show the results to us. Is there a wide BOCTOK gasket inside?


The two choices of wire and swing lugs are brilliant, just like the original, and the watch inherits the unique character of the original 350 case type.


I favor the wire lugs, but I do not like 5 ring zulu straps with their NATO origins on a Warsaw Pact watch, and the overabundance of metal rings and extra pieces of strap sticking out at various crazy angles. I think that a one-piece 3 ring zulu fits perfectly and the watch is surprisingly comfortable on the wrist, despite the fact that the wire lugs are in direct contact with my skin under the one piece strap.


I would have preferred a black dial, a matte or brushed bezel, and good lume for a change (yellow, please Meranom) but hey, I still like it quite a lot and it still kicks Pamperai and Froglex in the caseback.


But of course if you want the very-very best you need the unparalleled original a beautiful example of which is shown by Comrade mroatman:


https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/holy-grail-photo-heavy-3209042.html


Incidentally, who made the case?


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior

OKEAH said:


> Comrade JohnnyBaldJunior, you are indeed a brave Comrade!
> 
> Nice strap, I prefer it to the one that came with the watch (the black one with white stitches), where did you get it?
> 
> Are you going to open the back and remove the movement?
> 
> Are you going to sand the bezel to make it less shiny?
> 
> (these are he things I want to do to mine but are scared)


The strap is a green Hadley Roma Cordura strap (I forget where I got it from...off an eBay seller I think?)

I noticed a speck of dust/lume paste? dial, so I planned to remove the movement to blow it out, but it's since disappeared (probably to the very edge of the dial), so I've decided to leave it for now.

I was tempted to brush the bezel (I usually use a green scouring pad...the type for washing the dishes)...but I left it in the end as I didn't want to do a job that didn't look professional enough...it's easy to rebrush and already brushed item, but to brush a polished item is more tricky to get a good result I find.


----------



## Hartig

I have been wearing the watch more or less non stop since I received it.

Some more impressions:

-Keeps excellent time and runs smoothly.

-Crystal seems OK despite being ordinary mineral. I would have preferred acrylic, but it does it's job. It is still more susceptible to smudges than acrylic though.

-Same thing with the bezel; also susceptible to smudges. A brushed finish, even lightly so, would make it much less noticeable. I do not have any misalignment/misprint on my bezel.

-Lume is worthless. This annoyed me quite a bit (more so that vostok never gets it right, rather than being of practical importance)


For the strap, I prefer 24mm 3-ring zulu strap on the wire lugs. IMO, it looks the best, keeping roughly the same strap-to-case proportions as the original NVCH-30. The extra width also makes the watch stay on the strap firmly, no risk of sliding off!


I think it's one of the nicest Vostoks yet, not counting objects of nostalgia!
Very, very affordable, and I can live with it's flaws, as correcting them would probably mean a more expensive watch. 
I often compare it to the Maranez and G.Gerlach diver watches, both brands being more expensive with still none of the "history/heritage"-factor and in-house movement that Vostok offers.


----------



## city-dweller

OKEAH said:


> Incidentally, who made the case?


probably, only Meranom would be able to answer the question "who?" (but of course he won't)
regarding "where?", it's relatively easy: it's made in China


----------



## OKEAH

city-dweller said:


> probably, only Meranom would be able to answer the question "who?" (but of course he won't)
> regarding "where?", it's relatively easy: it's made in China


Yes quite likely so, that is why I am intrigued by the caseback which seems very BOCTOK like with its separate screw ring and I have not seen it on any non russian watch produced in the last 20years. So which Comrade will open theirs first?


----------



## oldfox

OKEAH said:


> Yes quite likely so, that is why I am intrigued by the caseback which seems very BOCTOK like with its separate screw ring and I have not seen it on any non russian watch produced in the last 20years. So which Comrade will open theirs first?


It was done already - Ð§Ð°Ñ�Ð¾Ð²Ð¾Ð¹ Ñ„Ð¾Ñ€ÑƒÐ¼ Watch.ru - ÐŸÐ¾ÐºÐ°Ð·Ð°Ñ‚ÑŒ Ñ�Ð¾Ð¾Ð±Ñ‰ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ Ð¾Ñ‚Ð´ÐµÐ»ÑŒÐ½Ð¾ - ÐžÐ±Ð¾Ð·Ñ€ÐµÐ²Ð°ÐµÐ¼ Ñ„Ð¾Ñ€ÑƒÐ¼Ð½ÑƒÑŽ Ð›Ð¸Ð¼Ð¸Ñ‚ÐºÑƒ Ð�Ð'Ð§-30. Ð¤Ð¾Ñ‚Ð¾, Ð²Ð¿ÐµÑ‡Ð°Ñ‚Ð»ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ� 

Ð§Ð°Ñ�Ð¾Ð²Ð¾Ð¹ Ñ„Ð¾Ñ€ÑƒÐ¼ Watch.ru - ÐŸÐ¾ÐºÐ°Ð·Ð°Ñ‚ÑŒ Ñ�Ð¾Ð¾Ð±Ñ‰ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ Ð¾Ñ‚Ð´ÐµÐ»ÑŒÐ½Ð¾ - ÐžÐ±Ð¾Ð·Ñ€ÐµÐ²Ð°ÐµÐ¼ Ñ„Ð¾Ñ€ÑƒÐ¼Ð½ÑƒÑŽ Ð›Ð¸Ð¼Ð¸Ñ‚ÐºÑƒ Ð�Ð'Ð§-30. Ð¤Ð¾Ñ‚Ð¾, Ð²Ð¿ÐµÑ‡Ð°Ñ‚Ð»ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ�

Ð§Ð°Ñ�Ð¾Ð²Ð¾Ð¹ Ñ„Ð¾Ñ€ÑƒÐ¼ Watch.ru - ÐŸÐ¾ÐºÐ°Ð·Ð°Ñ‚ÑŒ Ñ�Ð¾Ð¾Ð±Ñ‰ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ Ð¾Ñ‚Ð´ÐµÐ»ÑŒÐ½Ð¾ - ÐžÐ±Ð¾Ð·Ñ€ÐµÐ²Ð°ÐµÐ¼ Ñ„Ð¾Ñ€ÑƒÐ¼Ð½ÑƒÑŽ Ð›Ð¸Ð¼Ð¸Ñ‚ÐºÑƒ Ð�Ð'Ð§-30. Ð¤Ð¾Ñ‚Ð¾, Ð²Ð¿ÐµÑ‡Ð°Ñ‚Ð»ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ�

Even cristal was taken out for chemo tempering - Ð§Ð°Ñ�Ð¾Ð²Ð¾Ð¹ Ñ„Ð¾Ñ€ÑƒÐ¼ Watch.ru - ÐŸÐ¾ÐºÐ°Ð·Ð°Ñ‚ÑŒ Ñ�Ð¾Ð¾Ð±Ñ‰ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ Ð¾Ñ‚Ð´ÐµÐ»ÑŒÐ½Ð¾ - ÐžÐ±Ð¾Ð·Ñ€ÐµÐ²Ð°ÐµÐ¼ Ñ„Ð¾Ñ€ÑƒÐ¼Ð½ÑƒÑŽ Ð›Ð¸Ð¼Ð¸Ñ‚ÐºÑƒ Ð�Ð'Ð§-30. Ð¤Ð¾Ñ‚Ð¾, Ð²Ð¿ÐµÑ‡Ð°Ñ‚Ð»ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ�

P.S. Somehow, but links are working.


----------



## OKEAH

Thank you Comrade oldfox! 

As I suspected a thin silicon gasket, not up to par with the glorious wide BOCTOK rubber, but caseback seems heavy enough and crystal is nice and thick...

So next step is a water resistance test in a professional machine up to 30 atm...

Knowing our Soviet Comrades it was done as well maybe...


----------



## Perdendosi

I ran to the post office today, after getting a pink "we missed you" card. I was expecting a new fountain pen. Instead this was waiting:

[heh, photo deleted because of home address! Whoops!]

(Pen is a Platinum 3776 Century with Soft Fine nib...)

A "bonus" for me. I ordered the Scuba Dude hat to go along with the new purchase:








More shrinkwrap:








Nice box:







(Pen is a TWSBI Eco clear with Diamine Sherwood Green...)

After more shrinkwrap-- finally!








The whole kit:








On the wrist:








With the wire lugs:








#226!








I like the watch. I wish it'd come with a spring bar tool, since this is a watch made for switching straps (and because I didn't have one at work, and it took me almost a half hour to switch straps using a paper clip and my fingernail!). I think the leather strap is quite nice, and feels at least minimally waterproof.

My bezel is quite loose, and has the "30" printing error. And the wire lugs have quite a bit of play, resulting in some sounds when you move the watch back and forth on your wrist. And holy cow is the bezel a smudge magnet! And I'm a little disappointed in the color-- I was expecting something closer to red, and it's very, very brown. But still, I think Meranom did a great job with the reissue. It's a fun throwback piece, and I'm excited own it and try it out with a variety of straps!

Thanks Meranom, and thanks to all those here who helped coordinate WUS participation in this project!


----------



## OKEAH

I am impressed with one thing: the trouble was taken to make a 2 piece caseback with a screw ring (see earlier post by Comrade oldfox). I have not seen this on any non-Russian watch made in the last 20 or 30 years. Of course we have a BOCTOK here but since the case was built by another contractor I would expect a usual one piece screwback, and I think the presence of the two piece with screw-ring is a positive touch and emphasizes the pedigree of the watch. I would have preferred a wider gasket but this is still quite impressive.


----------



## Hartig

I replaced the springbars today with 18mm single shoulder springbars like these (1.5mm diameter):








The watch obviously does not need springbars with flanges since they would not be of any use anyway.
Single shoulder springbars are generally pretty bombproof.

The tips on these bars could have been a bit longer, but the lugs feel very secure anyway so I don't mind.


----------



## kev80e

These look awesome, really wish I'd got in on this. Great job guys.


----------



## city-dweller

OKEAH said:


> I am impressed with one thing: the trouble was taken to make a 2 piece caseback with a screw ring (see earlier post by Comrade oldfox). I have not seen this on any non-Russian watch made in the last 20 or 30 years. Of course we have a BOCTOK here but since the case was built by another contractor I would expect a usual one piece screwback, and I think the presence of the two piece with screw-ring is a positive touch and emphasizes the pedigree of the watch. I would have preferred a wider gasket but this is still quite impressive.


not sure I can understand why you are surprised that much.
yes, the case was made in China, but to the specs provided by Meranom, i.e. the way the Vostok cases are made.
in this situation the geography of the place where the cases were actually machined does not play any role.


----------



## OKEAH

city-dweller said:


> not sure I can understand why you are surprised that much.
> yes, the case was made in China, but to the specs provided by Meranom, i.e. the way the Vostok cases are made.
> in this situation the geography of the place where the cases were actually machined does not play any role.


The watch differs from Vostok ones in many ways. The springy crown, the crystal and lack of steel ring, the ratcheted bezel. 
So the two piece back is an exception and surprising to me.

Both Vostok and Poljot have contracted out cases to external contractors before: these never have the separate screw ring. The latest Meranom
Komandirskie 1965 also has single piece back and is probably not Vostok made whereas all amphibia SE cases are Vostok made.

So we have an exception here with the two piece caseback. Also the two piece caseback is more expensive than the usual one piece which is ubiquitous, and since 
it is very rare except on Vostoks, it was probably not a standard option with the casemaker.

Note that the platform where the gastet sits is not the way Vostok is made; it is much narrower than Vostok and so is the gasket.


----------



## Danilao

#129 just landed


----------



## Danilao

Really love this watch


----------



## NoLeftTurn

Good news! My reply got lost in his junk folder, as of this morning mine has shipped.


----------



## sonics

Hmm 








Ok...








Ahhhh.... 









YESSSSSS!!!! 









Number 112 has arrived.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## 2415b

I was late to game on this watch, by the time I got in on it I was 139th on the wait list. Then they increased the number from 200 to 300 watches, which put me closer....then last week I got a PM that I was moved to the main list and over the weekend I got an email from Meranom that my watch was ready for shipping and to pay. I'm pretty excited to get my hands on this watch! But to be honest, I've been really put off by the bezel issues, I'm hoping it is less noticeable in person than it is in the photos?!?

Now, I just need the compressor re-issue to be finished and life will be complete!


----------



## Hartig

To be fair, not all of the watches have the bezel issues. Mine does not have any aligment issues or misprinted markers.
On the opposite, I suspect most of them don't (because people that are satisfied are less likely to report it on the net).
Just a matter of hit-and-miss QC I think! Hope for the best.


----------



## 2415b

Hartig said:


> To be fair, not all of the watches have the bezel issues. Mine does not have any aligment issues or misprinted markers.
> On the opposite, I suspect most of them don't (because people that are satisfied are less likely to report it on the net).
> Just a matter of hit-and-miss QC I think! Hope for the best.


That would be great to get one that was perfectly aligned, but every picture I've seen posted so far has had the issue to some degree, some are really bad and others not so much. Just curious was your watch in the first batch? Just wondering if maybe the issue was corrected mid manufacturing. --Mark


----------



## Krzysztofski

2415b said:


> That would be great to get one that was perfectly aligned, but every picture I've seen posted so far has had the issue to some degree, some are really bad and others not so much. Just curious was your watch in the first batch? Just wondering if maybe the issue was corrected mid manufacturing. --Mark


In general speaking, I've never seen a Vostok watch (ANY Vostok) with a dead aligned bezel. Hopefully, in like 99% of the cases it is a very small misalignement, like a maximum of half a millimetre or so.


----------



## Hartig

2415b said:


> That would be great to get one that was perfectly aligned, but every picture I've seen posted so far has had the issue to some degree, some are really bad and others not so much. Just curious was your watch in the first batch? Just wondering if maybe the issue was corrected mid manufacturing. --Mark


I think it was the second or third(?) shipment/batch. Hard to tell because the numbers are manufactured a bit random. I was moved up from number 028 to 077.

I am inspecting the watch right now, I can not find any misalignment what so ever. The indices on the bezel all line up with the dial, the numbers are centered and so forth.

You must also take into account that if you photograph the watch from an angle, and not from exactly above, the markers on the bezel will look more or less misaligned because of the height difference. Maybe that's why some examples do look worse than others.


----------



## 2415b

Hartig said:


> I think it was the second or third(?) shipment/batch. Hard to tell because the numbers are manufactured a bit random. I was moved up from number 028 to 077.
> 
> I am inspecting the watch right now, I can not find any misalignment what so ever. The indices on the bezel all line up with the dial, the numbers are centered and so forth.
> 
> You must also take into account that if you photograph the watch from an angle, and not from exactly above, the markers on the bezel will look more or less misaligned because of the height difference. Maybe that's why some examples do look worse than others.


Thanks for the info, here's to hoping mine comes aligned like yours!


----------



## NoLeftTurn

Ive not gotten mine yet, but the bezel has been worrying me too. If I don't like it I'm sure I can sell it.


Sent from my phone, excuse any spelling, etc, mistakes


----------



## Hartig

This is how it looks on a 24mm 3-ring zulu strap (no "flap" that goes under the watch). Crappy cellphone pictures so no good wrist shot:















Like I said, it's probably my favourite combination. This strap is a dark (greenish/brown) tan color.
By accident I realized the watch also goes very good together with gray straps.


----------



## 2415b

I agree that watch looks great on a tan strap, it contrasts the brown dial nicely!


----------



## grossman81

Love the reissue. Wire lug is my favourite, so if you don't like yours


----------



## Arizone

I think I counted 93 completed watches in the list. The first batch consisted of 43 watches, and were shipped around March 15th. That means another 50 watches were produced since then, almost three months. At this rate, the 200th and 300th watches should be completed by December and next June, respectively. Does that sound right? I think the most time is spent merely taking the assembled watches and hoping they meet specification in the spinning machines after however many weeks. Vostok has a huge yearly production capacity, of which we can only occupy a small portion of. If the compressor watches are to begin production shortly after, we might expect a similar turnaround, assuming that any R&D and part orders are fulfilled by then.


----------



## amphibic

is there a new "completed list"?
I am at #231 and still waiting...


----------



## chirs1211

I was wondering this too, nothings been mentioned about a second batch being ready and which numbers numbers were issued.

Chris


*Edit, just check the list and mine isn't marked as ready yet, i'm in no rush though


----------



## igorIV

actual list.


----------



## cuthbert

igorIV said:


> actual list.


Hello Igor, I filled the form and replied to your PM, but I see I am still grey for #255...what else am I supposed to do?

Regards,
Cuthbert.


----------



## Krzysztofski

cuthbert said:


> Hello Igor, I filled the form and replied to your PM, but I see I am still grey for #255...what else am I supposed to do?
> 
> Regards,
> Cuthbert.


Yes, me too. I've filled the form and paid the watch. My status in "pending" on Meranom and I'm still grey on the list. I've been contacted by Maranom some weeks ago for a watch ready to be send, but I refused the number, though.


----------



## 2415b

amphibic said:


> is there a new "completed list"?
> I am at #231 and still waiting...


I got an email from Meranom that my watch was ready. So I guess there is.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike

cuthbert said:


> ...but I see I am still grey for #255...





Krzysztofski said:


> ... I'm still grey on the list...


Grey simply means you are WUS member. Not related to order status.


----------



## 2415b

The email I got from Meranom on June 5th had 19 total recipients, it said this:

Здравствуйте.

Вы состоите в проекте НВЧ30.
Часы с вашим номером сдали с производства.
Ждем оплату.
Если вы отказываетесь от оплаты - пожалуйста сообщите.

Your watch number is ready for shipping, please pay for watch


----------



## NoLeftTurn

52 reporting in! Looks like I got one of the better ones. Everything seems to line up.

Dunno if I'm blown away by it. Need to see if I bond with it over the next few weeks.









Sent from my phone, excuse any spelling, etc, mistakes


----------



## cuthbert

taike said:


> Grey simply means you are WUS member. Not related to order status.


Still I haven't received any confirmation from Meranom or Igor or any information regarding when the watch will be ready, if it's ready and if I've to pay for it.


----------



## 2415b

cuthbert said:


> Still I haven't received any confirmation from Meranom or Igor or any information regarding when the watch will be ready, if it's ready and if I've to pay for it.


You're not listed in light green which means your form wasn't filled out correctly or they haven't updated the spread sheet.


----------



## 2415b

The list has all the info on the status of your watch number, there is a color key at the top to the right. Igor has been working hard keeping the list as updated as possible. If your watch is ready, you will get an email from Meranom to the email address you provided on the form. This email will tell you that your watch is ready and to please pay for the watch.

Just to guess on the production rate...So far roughly 128 watches (based on info from the list) have been produced, and 17 of those are still unpaid for. That's about 40 watches per month, which means we are just about halfway through production and at that rate we can expect all watches to be shipping in the next 3-4 months.


----------



## OKEAH

Hartig said:


> This is how it looks on a 24mm 3-ring zulu strap (no "flap" that goes under the watch). ...
> 
> Like I said, it's probably my favourite combination. This strap is a dark (greenish/brown) tan color.
> By accident I realized the watch also goes very good together with gray straps.


I like this combo the best too! Also the black 3 ring zulu is nice in my eyes. Please post a photo with a gray strap.


----------



## Arizone

2415b said:


> The list has all the info on the status of your watch number, there is a color key at the top to the right. Igor has been working hard keeping the list as updated as possible. If your watch is ready, you will get an email from Meranom to the email address you provided on the form. This email will tell you that your watch is ready and to please pay for the watch.
> 
> Just to guess on the production rate...So far roughly 128 watches (based on info from the list) have been produced, and 17 of those are still unpaid for. That's about 40 watches per month, which means we are just about halfway through production and at that rate we can expect all watches to be shipping in the next 3-4 months.


128 watches minus the initial 43, that's 85 new watches for the past (almost) three month period, so only about 30 per month. That leads to the 200th and 300th watches being produced at the latest by September and December. Nicer than my last estimate.


----------



## 2415b

Arizone said:


> 128 watches minus the initial 43, that's 85 new watches for the past (almost) three month period, so only about 30 per month. That leads to the 200th and 300th watches being produced at the latest by September and December. Nicer than my last estimate.


Ok let me phrase it another way then, since March they have "shipped" on average 40 (really 42) watches a month, if they maintain that rate the order will be complete by oct. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert

I don't have a problem waiting for the watch as long as it's confirm I'll receive it.


----------



## taike

cuthbert said:


> I don't have a problem waiting for the watch as long as it's confirm I'll receive it.


You are green on the spreadsheet. Have you tried the meranom product link to see if it is active for you?


----------



## 2415b

Mine shipped yesterday. Can't wait!


----------



## 2415b

It's here.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arizone

I've noticed these nice looking zulu straps on Ebay for a little while now either with a Komandirskie logo or anchor, and I'm wondering which color and stitching would look best on this watch? Mine is still yet to be completed, however.
http://stores.ebay.com/koche-vikto/Other-/_i.html?_fsub=1


----------



## tikkathree

applelone said:


> Yes, I'll add you to members list.:-!


Am I just too late or waaaay too late😣?

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## 2415b

tikkathree said:


> Am I just too late or waaaay too late?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


I was #143 on the wait list, and on the main list.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amphibic

I am still waiting for the mail from Meranom...


By the way, why I am not in main list now?
I was at no.231 but now I am in waiting list at no.31?


----------



## 2415b

amphibic said:


> I am still waiting for the mail from Meranom...
> 
> 
> By the way, why I am not in main list now?
> I was at no.231 but now I am in waiting list at no.31?


You're on the main list, the link a few posts above is on the wrong tab.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2415b

I've been wearing my NVCH-30 pretty much daily since I got it. Kinda of funny too since I really didn't think I would keep it. In all the photo's I wasn't keen on the brown dial color, but after getting it, it sat in it's box for a couple days, then I put it on one time and it was all over. Over all, I really like the watch, the size and shape are spot on and I actually love the dial now having seen it in person.

The only great disappointment is the lume, it's horrible! While the hands start out super bright, the lume on the hands lasts at best 15 minutes, after 30 minutes they can barely be seen. The lume on the markers is also poor, though after a few hours the lume can still be seen, it's far from bright, but useless since you can't seen the hands at all after an hour. I expected this to be at least on par with other Mernom SE's (not great but serviceable).

Despite the lume issue, I've been really enjoying the watch. Thanks to everyone for putting this project together! I can't wait for the compressor project to move forward.


----------



## chirs1211

Apologies if this has been asked and answered before, but do Meranom email you directly once your allocated number is ready for shipping/payment?
I'm not following this thread as closely as i guess i should be so probably missed the post that stated this.

Thanks guys

Chris


----------



## meranom

chirs1211 said:


> Apologies if this has been asked and answered before, but do Meranom email you directly once your allocated number is ready for shipping/payment?
> I'm not following this thread as closely as i guess i should be so probably missed the post that stated this.
> 
> Thanks guys
> 
> Chris


 after receiving a watch from production, we send a letter to the project participant


----------



## chirs1211

meranom said:


> after receiving a watch from production, we send a letter to the project participant


Great thank you so much for the reply 

Chris


----------



## cuthbert

meranom said:


> after receiving a watch from production, we send a letter to the project participant


Thank you that wasn't clear...I am waiting for #255, so I have nothing to do until you receive the watch and then you contact me?


----------



## meranom

cuthbert said:


> Thank you that wasn't clear...I am waiting for #255, so I have nothing to do until you receive the watch and then you contact me?


yes, we will send info about your watch after receiving from production


----------



## Sir_Bigzalot

Hi, is it possible to added to the list too, or provided a link? Many thanks!


----------



## redrabbit

That dial really ties the watch together...


----------



## cuthbert

redrabbit said:


> That dial really ties the watch together...
> 
> View attachment 8847434


I mean..that's your opinion, dude!


----------



## NoLeftTurn

*COUGH*https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/vostok-nvch-30-reissue-300m-52-300-le-3426386.html#post31832162 *COUGH*


----------



## marathonna

Love that Canvas nato (or Zulu strap), where did you get it..?? (size 22mm..??)


----------



## Arizone

I got my strap, now all I need is my watch!


----------



## taike

Arizone said:


> I got my strap, now all I need is my watch!


How do you find the quality of the strap?


----------



## Arizone

taike said:


> How do you find the quality of the strap?


No complaints. The leather is nice and thick, the black stitching for the hardware seems solid. The white stitching a little looser but is only decorative. The vintage finish means wear will show through quite well as you can already see. I'll have to wait and see how it all matches. The hardware is brushed while the project watch is polished, and the brown might be a bit less rich in tone.


----------



## redrabbit

marathonna said:


> Love that Canvas nato (or Zulu strap), where did you get it..?? (size 22mm..??)


It is 22mm. Got it from the eBay

http://m.ebay.com/itm/170970152276?_mwBanner=1


----------



## Sir_Bigzalot

NoLeftTurn said:


> *COUGH*https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/vostok-nvch-30-reissue-300m-52-300-le-3426386.html#post31832162 *COUGH*


no worky


----------



## Crunchnolo

Sir_Bigzalot said:


> no worky


That's strange it worked yesterday.


----------



## Crunchnolo

Oh by the way, are there plans to do a second run? I see mention of a waiting list but not sure how to get on it.


----------



## cuthbert

Crunchnolo said:


> Oh by the way, are there plans to do a second run? I see mention of a waiting list but not sure how to get on it.


You can already find used watches.

I am number 255 in the main list and I'm still waiting the watch...I was 147th or so in the waiting list.


----------



## marathonna

2415b said:


> I've been wearing my NVCH-30 pretty much daily since I got it. Kinda of funny too since I really didn't think I would keep it. In all the photo's I wasn't keen on the brown dial color, but after getting it, it sat in it's box for a couple days, then I put it on one time and it was all over. Over all, I really like the watch, the size and shape are spot on and I actually love the dial now having seen it in person.
> 
> The only great disappointment is the lume, it's horrible! While the hands start out super bright, the lume on the hands lasts at best 15 minutes, after 30 minutes they can barely be seen. The lume on the markers is also poor, though after a few hours the lume can still be seen, it's far from bright, but useless since you can't seen the hands at all after an hour. I expected this to be at least on par with other Mernom SE's (not great but serviceable).
> 
> Despite the lume issue, I've been really enjoying the watch. Thanks to everyone for putting this project together! I can't wait for the compressor project to move forward.
> 
> View attachment 8733954
> 
> 
> View attachment 8733970
> 
> 
> View attachment 8733986
> 
> 
> View attachment 8734010


where did you get that beige Nato/Zulu...??? love it..


----------



## 2415b

marathonna said:


> where did you get that beige Nato/Zulu...??? love it..


That strap is from http://www.steveostraps.com

It is made from a cargo parachute release cord. It was a 5 ring style Zulu but I turned it into a 3 ring. Very very soft and comfy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2415b

This leather NATO matches the dial perfectly!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

Both the watch and the band match the dog...


----------



## taike

Kirill Sergueev said:


> Both the watch and the band match the dog...


Do you mean brown or lazy?


----------



## 2415b

Ha, they're both weimaraner's they are silver.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oscarfranciscovich

I know that is too late for this question but... Is there any chance to get the watch? Any comrade selling or even meranom? Maybe to do another reissue? I saw that there is a long waiting queue to get the watch.

Thanks in advance and Im sorry for being late!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rothko

That was an amazing watch. I too missed out when they had the sign-up. I don't think there would ever be an exact re-issue, but maybe there could be a similar swivel lug SE project....? 2017?


----------



## taike

Not all have been produced, paid for, or confirmed yet. Most on the waiting list were moved into the main list. I would advise you to join the waiting list and see what happens


----------



## oscarfranciscovich

taike said:


> Not all have been produced, paid for, or confirmed yet. Most on the waiting list were moved into the main list. I would advise you to join the waiting list and see what happens


I would appreciate so much that! I would like to be in! Let me know! Thanks!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Davetay

Hi all, how can i get into the waiting list? 

Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk


----------



## taike

I believe igoriv is maintaining the list. You can try this form https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSc9fdE2CuGcHSBpgOs138NG2cqL_c6fVUMfhplTi3nHK4HhHw/viewform
Probably indicate WUS with your nickname, as the form is originally from the Russian forum


----------



## Davetay

taike said:


> I believe igoriv is maintaining the list. You can try this form https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSc9fdE2CuGcHSBpgOs138NG2cqL_c6fVUMfhplTi3nHK4HhHw/viewform
> Probably indicate WUS with your nickname, as the form is originally from the Russian forum


Many thanks! Appreciate it.


----------



## oscarfranciscovich

Davetay said:


> Many thanks! Appreciate it.


I filled the page and everything is good, but... How to know if Im in the waiting list and when to know if I can get one?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike

You should monitor the information spreadsheet from the first post
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/17MAIqUUP_FvmvyDB4jZ4IybcXPPe6l1AbUmN0jwAiIw/htmlview


----------



## oscarfranciscovich

taike said:


> You should monitor the information spreadsheet from the first post
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/17MAIqUUP_FvmvyDB4jZ4IybcXPPe6l1AbUmN0jwAiIw/htmlview


There is no my name  we are almost 300 people in the waiting queue so... Maybe they can consider to build another 300 more 

I will pray to get one! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike

oskita89 said:


> There is no my name  we are almost 300 people in the waiting queue so... Maybe they can consider to build another 300 more
> 
> I will pray to get one!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


51 on the waiting list now. The rest were already moved to the main list. You will need to be patient until the list is updated.


----------



## oscarfranciscovich

taike said:


> 51 on the waiting list now. The rest were already moved to the main list. You will need to be patient until the list is updated.


Good! In what list did you check? I cant see it...

Thanks for all the help!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amphibic

isn't there any news from second batch, yet?


----------



## 2415b

amphibic said:


> isn't there any news from second batch, yet?


They don't announce the "batches" you just get an email from Meranom that your number is ready to ship. The spreadsheet tells all, there is a column for Meranom and he up keeps the list on watches that have "отправлено" (shipped). Sadly, according to the list they are just about half way through production.


----------



## 2415b

At the current production rate roughly of 40 per month, the order should be complete by the end of the year. Then we can move on to the compressor production.


----------



## cuthbert

amphibic said:


> isn't there any news from second batch, yet?


Still waiting for mine, number 255.


----------



## Krzysztofski

cuthbert said:


> Still waiting for mine, number 255.


Yes, me too, number 180.


----------



## 2415b

I'm still enjoying #274 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

Looks like it has been at least four weeks since the last post.

Has anyone taken delivery of their watch since then ?


----------



## 2415b

I just checked the list and there are still 154 outstanding watches, so looks like nothing has shipped in several months.


----------



## chirs1211

I've kind of given upon this one, it's been so long since anyone received a watch and posted i'd forgotten all about it.
Also it doesn't bode well for the other 2 ongoing Russian watch projects.

Chris


----------



## Karsten

I am still waiting for my # 196 
Meranom offered me another number, but i chose to wait for my "wish number"
How many watches has not been delivered yet?


----------



## 2415b

According to the list they've only delivered roughly half of the 300 watches and nothing has shipping in months. I'm pretty nothing else has shipped since June or July.


----------



## marathonna

My watch from the first Batch..on a Fossil cloth Nato Strap...

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif
https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif
https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif
https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif
https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif
https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

Great Watch...


----------



## cuthbert

Please remove me from this list.

Enough of this project, if I might speak out of the teeth.


----------



## Hemden

I actually tried to enter this project long ago, but looking at the spreadsheet it seems I wasn't successful  so here I state it again:

Please add me! Maybe when all watches are produced (in one year? lol) there will be a lonely one waiting for me  And I couldn't care less for the number!

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert

Hemden said:


> I actually tried to enter this project long ago, but looking at the spreadsheet it seems I wasn't successful  so here I state it again:
> 
> Please add me! Maybe when all watches are produced (in one year? lol) there will be a lonely one waiting for me  And I couldn't care less for the number!
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


I am happy to give you my place.


----------



## Hemden

cuthbert said:


> I am happy to give you my place.


If this can actually be done, it's a very kind move!

Thanks

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yarbles

Still patiently waiting.
This is why I was reluctant to pay up front.
I'm ready to pay anytime when notified the watch is ready for shipment.

It would be good to have an official update on the status of this project ...


----------



## taike

If you are not picky about SN, the sooner you pay, the sooner you get one.


----------



## 2415b

Hemden said:


> If this can actually be done, it's a very kind move!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Unfortunately, for you it doesn't work that way. Cuthbert's spot will go to the next person on the wait list.


----------



## Hemden

2415b said:


> Unfortunately, for you it doesn't work that way. Cuthbert's spot will go to the next person on the wait list.


That's indeed unfortunate for me. Thanks for replying 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## jose-CostaRica

.


----------



## putra3007

Paid since day 1 (March 2016) and yet to receive it to-date #68 (lapsed of 9 months).

Similarly offered another number in April 2016 but what's the point when the serial has meaning which was why we chose it earlier.

Kinda frustrating when the only response was it will be produced. No timeline whatsoever was given.

Is there any way to cancel the order and get a refund from Meranom?

p/s will definitely pull out from the other ongoing projects.


----------



## meranom

Hi
Sorry for delaying
we are waiting for watches of production.
Watches that were previously paid will be sent in December.


----------



## putra3007

meranom said:


> Hi
> Sorry for delaying
> we are waiting for watches of production.
> Watches that were previously paid will be sent in December.


Great!!


----------



## Arizone

Meranom emailed me to let me know my order is ready to ship, in December as promised. Everyone left should be on the lookout.


----------



## Karsten

My # 196 has been shipped yesterday, so the NVCH-30 reissue will be my first watch for 2017 

Happy new year!


----------



## dowsing

Are there spaces still available to purchase?


----------



## IPA

What do these sell for used?


----------



## marathonna

+/- 500 Dollars...


----------



## dutchassasin

marathonna said:


> +/- 500 Dollars...


A bit optimistic, ive seen some on ebay sell between $300 and $400.


----------



## marathonna

Not Mine...



dutchassasin said:


> A bit optimistic, ive seen some on ebay sell between $300 and $400.


----------



## marathonna

Not Mine...



dutchassasin said:


> A bit optimistic, ive seen some on ebay sell between $300 and $400.


----------



## Arizone

I have waited a year to post this. "44, ladies! That's me!"































The bezel clicks at about half past the mark, but the play allows you to then move it back just enough so that it is aligned at 12. 30 doesn't look aligned, but it will have to do. The action of the bezel is sharp and satisfying. The crown is interesting in that it springs out once unscrewed far enough, no wobble either of course. The wire lugs have a bit of horizontal play from being slightly too wide and I'm a bit disappointed they don't match the zulu hardware in thickness. The rubber/leather strap is too big for me, but I already had my replacement lined up as shown.


----------



## mroatman

Arizone said:


> I have waited a year to post this. "44, ladies! That's me!"


Hahaha


----------



## 2415b

Glad to see people are starting to get theirs. I still have mine and still love it. I wear mine the most with original black strap, it sits perfectly on my wrist. I've also worn it a few times on a nato, but I prefer the strap. The wire lugs being a bit wide is an easy fix, I had to fix mine. I also had to shorten my bezel spring on mine so that the bezel would line up correctly.



Arizone said:


> I have waited a year to post this. "44, ladies! That's me!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bezel clicks at about half past the mark, but the play allows you to then move it back just enough so that it is aligned at 12. 30 doesn't look aligned, but it will have to do. The action of the bezel is sharp and satisfying. The crown is interesting in that it springs out once unscrewed far enough, no wobble either of course. The wire lugs have a bit of horizontal play from being slightly too wide and I'm a bit disappointed they don't match the zulu hardware in thickness. The rubber/leather strap is too big for me, but I already had my replacement lined up as shown.


----------



## DavidUK

Is anyone else still awaiting their email from Meranom informing them that their watch is ready?


----------



## chirs1211

Yep me, i think there are quite a few others too

Chris


----------



## DavidUK

Oh good. Many thanks


----------



## Yarbles

Still waiting patiently.......


----------



## Karsten

# 196 has arrived 

My example looks well made, although i have not yet had the wire lugs mounted,
so cant commend on them.
I have sought on the internet, to see what strap originally was used with wire lugs,
but without succes.
Any inputs for correct strap for time period?

[IMG_1882.jpg.html]








Close up
[IMG_1885.jpg.html]


----------



## Arizone

Karsten said:


> # 196 has arrived
> 
> My example looks well made, although i have not yet had the wire lugs mounted,
> so cant commend on them.
> I have sought on the internet, to see what strap originally was used with wire lugs,
> but without succes.
> Any inputs for correct strap for time period?


Zlatoust divers and the other devices apparently had leather-ish ones like these, before more appropriate water-resistant materials were common, but I'm not sure that anyone really knows for the Vostok ones as they were supplied without anything in their metal tin. You can't go wrong with a leather one-piece though.


----------



## OKEAH

Is that a Black Monster down there Comrade? The rare. elusive Molnija Diver? Is it yours Comrade?


----------



## Arizone

OKEAH said:


> Is that a Black Monster down there Comrade? The rare. elusive Molnija Diver? Is it yours Comrade?


Not my photos. Looks like the same collection you discovered here.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/allright-comrades-who-got-molnija-diver-779408.html#post8346679


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

I read somewhere that Scientists estimate that 150-200 species of plant, insect, bird and mammal become *extinct every 24 hours.

That means :-

113,000 have gone while I have been waiting for my *%$#^&ing watch.*


----------



## saturnine

Confuse-a-cat said:


> I read somewhere that Scientists estimate that 150-200 species of plant, insect, bird and mammal become *extinct every 24 hours.
> 
> That means :-
> 
> 113,000 have gone while I have been waiting for my *%$#^&ing watch.*


Also:

85,654,000 people died.

203,400,000 people were born.

22,600,000 trees were cut down to produce paper bags, and another 15,255,000 were used to make toilet paper.

That toilet paper was flushed down a toilet 1.243e+13 times (22 billion times/day).

The world generated over 3 billion tons of waste.

Assuming you are over 26, you lost approximately 1.5-2.5 grams of brain mass.

And you've only laughed an average of 8,475 times while waiting for said watch.


----------



## taike

Confuse-a-cat said:


> I read somewhere that Scientists estimate that 150-200 species of plant, insect, bird and mammal become *extinct every 24 hours.
> 
> That means :-
> 
> 113,000 have gone while I have been waiting for my *%$#^&ing watch.*


Have you been reading the situation in the russian forum? From what I gather using google translate, meranom is getting impatient with deadbeats and offering up ready pieces for sale to all comers. If you haven't already paid, I would do so, and email meranom requesting any available SN.

I also understand there is a bit of a fiasco with some duplicate SN's being produced.


----------



## Cafe Latte

Nice watch, is the crystal plastic like on other Vostok, it looks different?
Chris


----------



## Hartig

The crystal is mineral glass, with a slight dome to it.


----------



## Cafe Latte

Hartig said:


> The crystal is mineral glass, with a slight dome to it.


Shame they could not have fitted sapphire, it would be so cool to have a Sapphire Vostok.
Chris


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

So Mr Saturnine ... You're bored of waiting as well then??


----------



## Yarbles

taike said:


> Have you been reading the situation in the russian forum? From what I gather using google translate, meranom is getting impatient with deadbeats and offering up ready pieces for sale to all comers. If you haven't already paid, I would do so, and email meranom requesting any available SN.
> 
> I also understand there is a bit of a fiasco with some duplicate SN's being produced.


Could there be some kind of misunderstanding ?

There hasn't been a whole lot of info coming through this thread.

I've ordered a watch. I have the money. I'm waiting to be told it's ready ....I don't really care about the number though I do kinda like it.

When I'm told it's ready ....I'll be ready to check out...I've been patiently waiting for a long time.
I have no doubt they'll be ready at some point. But I'd hate to think they are not being produced because we haven't already paid.

It's be great if the was some frank discussion on the status of the watch.


----------



## DavidUK

Yarbles said:


> Could there be some kind of misunderstanding ?
> 
> There hasn't been a whole lot of info coming through this thread.
> 
> I've ordered a watch. I have the money. I'm waiting to be told it's ready ....I don't really care about the number though I do kinda like it.
> 
> When I'm told it's ready ....I'll be ready to check out...I've been patiently waiting for a long time.
> I have no doubt they'll be ready at some point. But I'd hate to think they are not being produced because we haven't already paid.
> 
> It's be great if the was some frank discussion on the status of the watch.


I'm also patiently waiting for an email advising me it's ready so I can make payment.


----------



## DavidUK

Dmitri just informed me there was a problem assembling the reminder of the watches, which would explain the radio silence, so presumably project didn't make it to 300 pieces.


----------



## chirs1211

I think Meranom needs to post here with an official update, there seem to be some conflicting reports coming out.

Chris


----------



## Yarbles

Or appleone since he was the OP


----------



## wizee

I received this email:

_Уважаемые участники проекта.

С сожалением сообщаем, собрать часы больше нет технической возможности.

Для всех желающих, оставшихся участников проекта мы предлагаем похожие модели часов, собранные из комплектующих заказанных сверх основного количества. 
Это, те же корпуса, но без номеров, с лучеванными циферблатами зеленого (24 шт.) и синего (18 шт.) цветов и матовым чёрным (22 шт).
«Серебристые» накладные индексы и стрелки.
НАТО-ремешок из натуральной кожи.
Дополнительные «ушки» под обычный ремешок в комплекте. 
Стоимость одной штуки 13000₽.
Продажа будет проходить в закрытом режиме, с приоритетом к покупателям из основного спискам течение двух недель.

Надо зайти на сайт под свои логином и далее вставить ссылку

https://meranom.com/vostok-watch-amphibia-30atm-black.html
https://meranom.com/vostok-watch-amphibia-30atm-blue.html
https://meranom.com/vostok-watch-amphibia-30atm-green.html

Dear participants of the project.

We regret to inform, raise the clock is no longer technically possible.

For everyone, the remaining participants in the project, we offer similar models of watches, assembled from parts ordered in excess of the basic amount.
This is the same body, but without numbers, with luchevannymi dials green (24 pcs.), And blue (18 pcs.) Colors and matte black (22 pcs).
"Noctilucent" overhead indexes and hands.
NATO strap of leather.
Additional "ears" for regular strap included.
The sale will take place behind closed doors, with priority to buyers from the main list within two weeks.

It is necessary to enter the site under your login and paste the link below

https://meranom.com/vostok-watch-amphibia-30atm-black.html
https://meranom.com/vostok-watch-amphibia-30atm-blue.html
https://meranom.com/vostok-watch-amphibia-30atm-green.html_

The fallback models lack serial numbers, but they still look nice, and are essentially the same watch apart from the dial colour. I've ordered a green one.


----------



## Yarbles

Same . I also ordered Green. I guess these were destined to be the general release. 

A real pity the brown and gold one is off the table.


----------



## Arizone

Weird. Are these 300m models using the planned 200m SE dials and hands? I wonder how they managed to run out.


----------



## DavidUK

Arizone said:


> Weird. Are these 300m models using the planned 200m SE dials and hands? I wonder how they managed to run out.


The hands look the same to me. There's no number etched on case but I'm not bothered by that anyway. I also ordered the green dial.


----------



## Arizone

DavidUK said:


> The hands look the same to me. There's no number etched on case but I'm not bothered by that anyway. I also ordered the green dial.


The hands and indices aren't gold.


----------



## chirs1211

Got this email yesterday too, not entirely sure how i feel about this. 
The whole point was to have an homage to an iconic piece.
I wouldn't mind some more info, like how did this become ' not technically possibly ' all of a sudden after they already made a couple of batches 



Chris


----------



## cuthbert

chirs1211 said:


> Got this email yesterday too, not entirely sure how i feel about this.
> The whole point was to have an homage to an iconic piece.
> I wouldn't mind some more info, like how did this become ' not technically possibly ' all of a sudden after they already made a couple of batches
> 
> Chris


IMO their original supplier couldn't make any more and they decided to switch to the SE ones, the dials look like standard SE ones.

Also those watches come with the ears only.


----------



## Karsten

Sad news for those waiting so long and have to settle with an SE :-/

Has anyone received a watch since i got my # 196 ?
(paid for in spring 2016)


----------



## DavidUK

Karsten said:


> Sad news for those waiting so long and have to settle with an SE :-/
> 
> Has anyone received a watch since i got my # 196 ?
> (paid for in spring 2016)


 Not at all. It's the same watch with a choice of colours, but without the number inscription.


----------



## Victorv

wizee said:


> I received this email:
> 
> _Уважаемые участники проекта.
> 
> С сожалением сообщаем, собрать часы больше нет технической возможности.
> 
> Для всех желающих, оставшихся участников проекта мы предлагаем похожие модели часов, собранные из комплектующих заказанных сверх основного количества.
> Это, те же корпуса, но без номеров, с лучеванными циферблатами зеленого (24 шт.) и синего (18 шт.) цветов и матовым чёрным (22 шт).
> «Серебристые» накладные индексы и стрелки.
> НАТО-ремешок из натуральной кожи.
> Дополнительные «ушки» под обычный ремешок в комплекте.
> Стоимость одной штуки 13000₽.
> Продажа будет проходить в закрытом режиме, с приоритетом к покупателям из основного спискам течение двух недель.
> 
> Надо зайти на сайт под свои логином и далее вставить ссылку
> 
> https://meranom.com/vostok-watch-amphibia-30atm-black.html
> https://meranom.com/vostok-watch-amphibia-30atm-blue.html
> https://meranom.com/vostok-watch-amphibia-30atm-green.html
> 
> Dear participants of the project.
> 
> We regret to inform, raise the clock is no longer technically possible.
> 
> For everyone, the remaining participants in the project, we offer similar models of watches, assembled from parts ordered in excess of the basic amount.
> This is the same body, but without numbers, with luchevannymi dials green (24 pcs.), And blue (18 pcs.) Colors and matte black (22 pcs).
> "Noctilucent" overhead indexes and hands.
> NATO strap of leather.
> Additional "ears" for regular strap included.
> The sale will take place behind closed doors, with priority to buyers from the main list within two weeks.
> 
> It is necessary to enter the site under your login and paste the link below
> 
> https://meranom.com/vostok-watch-amphibia-30atm-black.html
> https://meranom.com/vostok-watch-amphibia-30atm-blue.html
> https://meranom.com/vostok-watch-amphibia-30atm-green.html_
> 
> The fallback models lack serial numbers, but they still look nice, and are essentially the same watch apart from the dial colour. I've ordered a green one.


Hi mate, are this for sale now? I can't see them

Enviado desde mi ALE-L21 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## DavidUK

Victorv said:


> Hi mate, are this for sale now? I can't see them
> 
> Enviado desde mi ALE-L21 mediante Tapatalk


Hi. At the moment these are only for sale to those who joined the project but didn't receive the original brown dialed and numbered watch. However, I doubt all 64 will be sold, so maybe it's worth emailing Meranom to reserve one if any remain unsold after the two week period has expired.


----------



## amphibic

I am waiting the real homage watch for more then 2 years and now I just saw this e-mail in the WUS.
Because I didn't get any e-mail or something like that.
Now I am trying to see the watches in the links but I can not see anything...


----------



## Victorv

DavidUK said:


> Hi. At the moment these are only for sale to those who joined the project but didn't receive the original brown dialed and numbered watch. However, I doubt all 64 will be sold, so maybe it's worth emailing Meranom to reserve one if any remain unsold after the two week period has expired.


Many thanks for your answer, do you know the price? I'm going yo email meranom.

PD: sorry my bad English

Enviado desde mi ALE-L21 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## DavidUK

Victorv said:


> Many thanks for your answer, do you know the price? I'm going yo email meranom.
> 
> PD: sorry my bad English
> 
> Enviado desde mi ALE-L21 mediante Tapatalk


US$195. Free postage.


----------



## Victorv

DavidUK said:


> US$195. Free postage.


Many thanks David

Enviado desde mi ALE-L21 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert

Karsten said:


> Sad news for those waiting so long and have to settle with an SE :-/
> 
> Has anyone received a watch since i got my # 196 ?
> (paid for in spring 2016)


Well, we wondered for many months why the second batch of watches wasn't delivered...now we have the answer.

Their supplier could not or didn't want to deliver all the brown dials, golden hands and movable lugs. Personally I am wondering if I should get mine, this project was a serious bummer and I hope it won't happen the same with the WUS project.


----------



## DavidUK

cuthbert said:


> Well, we wondered for many months why the second batch of watches wasn't delivered...now we have the answer.
> 
> Their supplier could not or didn't want to deliver all the brown dials, golden hands and movable lugs. Personally I am wondering if I should get mine, this project was a serious bummer and I hope it won't happen the same with the WUS project.


 I understand the movable lugs are included as per the project.


----------



## Arizone

cuthbert said:


> Well, we wondered for many months why the second batch of watches wasn't delivered...now we have the answer.
> 
> Their supplier could not or didn't want to deliver all the brown dials, golden hands and movable lugs. Personally I am wondering if I should get mine, this project was a serious bummer and I hope it won't happen the same with the WUS project.


Well, I think there were more issues than that. For example they might have been producing duplicate numbers by accident.


----------



## cuthbert

DavidUK said:


> I understand the movable lugs are included as per the project.


I've been told just the "ears" but perhaps it was a communication problem.


----------



## marathonna

how many (Original watches) did they deliver...???


----------



## Arizone

marathonna said:


> how many (Original watches) did they deliver...???


Meranom posted on Watch.ru about it stating 42 watches are not redeemed, which I think means 258 have been completed. My Google/Yandex translations are not great though. Three watches also have defects and will be sold at a discount.

So with possible duplicates being produced, parts with defects, and not being able to order additional, this project really had a rough time. I've been curious how many parts were ordered in excess to (try to) prevent this, if they arrived all in a single batch or smaller batches (explaining the delays), how many were defective, and so forth.


----------



## chirs1211

Well i still don't understand then how they can make 258 pieces then all of a sudden they become not technically possible !!! 

And that statement if accurately translated sounds like 42 people didn't bother fulfilling the order, but contradicted by the not technically possible comment
I know for a fact i have never received an email stating my piece was ready.

Chris


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

Well Chris , I am one of the 42 people who has not received my order either and I have done everything asked of me . However I also did not receive this email . if you get the chance , do you think its worth going for these "consolation prizes" ?


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

Arizone posted....(Sorry everyone the interweb is fighting with me today)
Meranom posted on Watch.ru about it stating 42 watches are not redeemed, which I think means 258 have been completed. My Google/Yandex translations are not great though. Three watches also have defects and will be sold at a discount.

So with possible duplicates being produced, parts with defects, and not being able to order additional, this project really had a rough time. I've been curious how many parts were ordered in excess to (try to) prevent this, if they arrived all in a single batch or smaller batches (explaining the delays), how many were defective, and so forth.​






My answer

I would love to know the answer to that as well.......I'll wager you never come close to finding the true answer to that one.


----------



## Arizone

chirs1211 said:


> Well i still don't understand then how they can make 258 pieces then all of a sudden they become not technically possible !!!
> 
> And that statement if accurately translated sounds like 42 people didn't bother fulfilling the order, but contradicted by the not technically possible comment
> I know for a fact i have never received an email stating my piece was ready.
> 
> Chris


Actually now I think he was referring to watch #42 as the last watch not redeemed/purchased. "номер" or "number" being the unit number, not a quantity?



> С сожалением сообщаем, что оставшиеся у нас часы, не выкупленные 42 номер - это последние часы в этой серии.
> 
> Собрать больше нет технической возможности.


The list is a mess but #42, along with #37 and my #44, is marked as "Дубль" or literally "double", I guess meaning duplicate. Were the last watches being produced also mistakenly duplicates? I don't know, but I was contacted last month to purchase again the watch I already had in my hands, doh! There are 18 watches in the list not green/confirmed/ready/whatever including #37, making me think this might be the accurate amount of missing watches. However, other numbers like wizee's, amphibic's, cuthbert's, Confuse-a-cat's, and yours (chirs1211), _are_ marked green/confirmed/ready/whatever despite not receiving them.

I just can't make sense of this unless Meranom or Igor can write a clearer summary of what all happened which I wouldn't expect because the underlying details aren't exactly our business.

It's a poor end knowing that there won't be 300 of these 300m watches out there, and that the randomness of production then unfairly punished members at random. I hope at least everyone on the main list and low on the waitlist were given priority and weren't disappointed. I know Meranom did kindly offer me another number much sooner before my original number was ready. We can only hope everyone involved in the production learned from this and can handle it better next project. Definitely contact Meranom if you're not able to see these new watches linked by wizee on the website after being logged in, if you're still interested that is.


----------



## chirs1211

I know mine #208 is marked confirmed but not marked ready for shipping so i guess i'll never see it now.
As you said it's a poor end to a promising project.

Chris


----------



## cuthbert

I was expecting number 258 but when I noticed a lot of people had received their watches but I didn't I realized there was something wrong happening....imo the 42 where never informed their watch was ready because it wasn't.


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

I messaged Meranom on Saturday about my missing email about this , so I will wait until the end of the week...I am pretty sure there is another Classic Amphibia and maybe even two versions that will turn up soon , so I know they must be busy over there in Chisterpol.

I have some questions about this consolation watch. I wonder, does anyone have a (close to) definite answer on these questions:-

_1. Will these(_consolation watches)_be the final 30 atm(300m) cases __or __considering the problems Meranom has had, __is there a chance there may be another 30 ATM version of this watch in the future__?_

_2. Will Meranom be selling this case style in the future as a 20 ATM ?

__3. Are Both lug types still supplied with the watch?

4. Finally , does anyone else understand why a watch without gilt hands/numerals , no number and at least missing a strap is not a little less expensive?_


----------



## cuthbert

Confuse-a-cat said:


> _
> 
> 4. Finally , does anyone else understand why a watch without gilt hands/numerals , no number and at least missing a strap is not a little less expensive?_


I already asked this and received no answer, perhaps they are discussing internally but for what I am concerned I am not available to pay the same amount others have paid for the "official" version.


----------



## meranom

amphibic said:


> I am waiting the real homage watch for more then 2 years and now I just saw this e-mail in the WUS.
> Because I didn't get any e-mail or something like that.
> Now I am trying to see the watches in the links but I can not see anything...


Write to [email protected]


----------



## oldfox

Very, very unpleasant, nasty situation with Meranom.
At the very beginning of watches distribution Meranom tried to sell NVCh-30 on free market by-passing members from main list and from waitlist.
Now it appears to be the following:
1. Some watches has "doppelgangers" with the same number and which were sold by Meranom by-passing members from main list and from waitlist.
2. Even some watches from main batch were sold by Meranom by-passing members from main list and from waitlist.


I'm glad I had left this project at the time when I was transfered from the waitlist to main list, and not involved in all this issues. 
But there are still some projects that are frozen and would be started at the NVCh-30 ending, and I doubt I shall stay in it.


----------



## elsoldemayo

Arizone said:


> Weird. Are these 300m models using the planned 200m SE dials and hands? I wonder how they managed to run out.


Available on the Meranom site now!


----------



## joecool

Here is the link,green dial now showing out of stock  https://meranom.com/en/index.php?route=product/category&path=39_161


----------



## haejuk

Only one blue left. All the others are out of stock. I picked up a blue one when I saw them this morning, as I don't have any blue dial watches.


----------



## rothko

And now they're all gone - only took a few hours. I was watching the stock dwindle down to zero while working at my desk today.


----------



## elsoldemayo

Ordered a green one.... now the wait.


----------



## CAESAR II

I picked Up a blue one, the only i can. The watch Will be suplied with booth types of lugs, i supossed.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## haejuk

I'm curious about the lug situation. The webpage didn't specify. I am also curious about the bezel situation. All three watches appear to have a badly aligned bezel where the < > marker and the 30 don't align to each other properly.


----------



## tokareva

What color are the hour markers and hands on these?The hands look silver to me ,but the markers look more gold,or is that from the lume?


----------



## Arizone

tokareva said:


> What color are the hour markers and hands on these?The hands look silver to me ,but the markers look more gold,or is that from the lume?


Both should be silver.


----------



## cuthbert

I bet most who were entitled to get those watches decided to pass, IMO the most disappointing project end I have assisted so far.


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

Is anyone else watching this ?

Watch Vostok Amphibia divers nvch-30 300m 1967-2017 rarity new. | eBay


----------



## taimurkhan

Confuse-a-cat said:


> Is anyone else watching this ?
> 
> Watch Vostok Amphibia divers nvch-30 300m 1967-2017 rarity new. | eBay


Ridiculous. Compared to beautiful SE models that keep showing up, it was barely worth the $225 it was selling for at meranom just two days back.


----------



## Cafe Latte

Confuse-a-cat said:


> Is anyone else watching this ?
> 
> Watch Vostok Amphibia divers nvch-30 300m 1967-2017 rarity new. | eBay


Somebody is totally nuts!!
Chris


----------



## mroatman

Top bidder has never completed a transaction on eBay. This deal will almost certainly fall through.


----------



## Straight_time

Same for the 2nd highest bidder - despite having some feedbacks, other than for this item his recent activity is zero and he shares with the other guy an odd inclination for bid retraction.









I'd guess the seller thinks he's very smart and eBay users a bunch of idiots.... :roll:


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

It's the shipping cost that gets me...Personally delivered by a super model maybe?


----------



## cuthbert

This is becoming Rolex' speculation.


----------



## haejuk

I am curious as to how the seller has every version of the watch already. The pictures show all three colors that were recently for sale as well as the brown/gilt version. I am a little confused as to exactly what is being bid on.


----------



## rothko

Smells fishy...


----------



## gucci

It's my first post here - I found this thread as I recently got interested in this particular reissue and got shocked by the recent prices this watch has drawn. 
The auction above does smell fishy. On the other hand this transaction went through according to sellers feedback...

Vostok Amphibian NVCH 30 Special Edition | eBay

Any ideas as to what an adequate resale price should be so I don't get burned?


----------



## kakefe

gucci said:


> It's my first post here - I found this thread as I recently got interested in this particular reissue and got shocked by the recent prices this watch has drawn.
> The auction above does smell fishy. On the other hand this transaction went through according to sellers feedback...
> 
> Vostok Amphibian NVCH 30 Special Edition | eBay
> 
> Any ideas as to what an adequate resale price should be so I don't get burned?
> 
> in the russian forum i saw one on sale with 20.000 ruble price tag
> 
> instagram @watchcolony


----------



## Yarbles

Smells like a stunt to raise percieved value to me ..... Postage costs alone indicate they do t actually want any real person to bid.


----------



## avers

Oh well, I kind of expected the cancellation since the project was taking so long.

I guess I can live without another watch


----------



## marathonna

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

x


----------



## chirs1211

Very nice pics, shame this project went so wrong at the end. 
I never got mine in the end.
Just never received confirmation from Meranom that it was completed. Sad

Chris


----------



## marathonna

chirs1211 said:


> Very nice pics, shame this project went so wrong at the end.
> I never got mine in the end.
> Just never received confirmation from Meranom that it was completed. Sad
> 
> Chris


sorry..


----------



## marathonna

chirs1211 said:


> Very nice pics, shame this project went so wrong at the end.
> I never got mine in the end.
> Just never received confirmation from Meranom that it was completed. Sad
> 
> Chris


sorry..


----------



## chirs1211

marathonna said:


> sorry..


Oh really no need my friend, just glad you're enjoying wearing this lovely piece 

Chris


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

NVCh-30 was visiting Ekranoplan and got a new watch strap.


----------



## abracadabramela

marathonna said:


> https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif
> 
> x
> [/CITAZIONE]
> 
> hello, I would like one ... at the right price!  where could i find it?


----------



## Klokken

... weird, I could've sworn I posted a comment here yesterday.

*Admin Edit: maybe your post wasn't in compliance with our rules and it was removed by the Admin. Reposting the same content without reviewing the rules is never a good course of action.*

User Edit: I checked the rules, I forgot WTB comments weren't compliant. Sorry!


----------



## Rimmed762

I am not sure if there was a black dialled variant by Meranom. I would have suggested oldfox-reissue but no black dials there either.

Vintage or unique builds maybe? If you like the original size and want the black dial, then you might be interested about this one: "НВЧ" из Тольятти - Часовой форум Watch.ru
There is also small comparison to Meranoms NVCh-30.

You could also post an ad to sales corner.


----------



## Klokken

Rimmed762 said:


> I am not sure if there was a black dialled variant by Meranom. I would have suggested oldfox-reissue but no black dials there either.
> 
> Vintage or unique builds maybe? If you like the original size and want the black dial, then you might be interested about this one: "НВЧ" из Тольятти - Часовой форум Watch.ru
> There is also small comparison to Meranoms NVCh-30.
> 
> You could also post an ad to sales corner.


From what I can gather, that is a replica without involvement from Vostok. Similarly, the reissue by oldfox, while laudable, is a bit too "modern" in its approach for my taste, and I am very partial to the bent sheet metal lugs instead of the eared wire ones.

Meranom did a black-dialed version later, and there are also a that look like a black dial in this thread, although this could be due to lighting. Just to be clear, I would also be very happy with the brown dial, that's not a must-have criterion.

Edit: I checked and WTB things aren't rule-compliant, so I hope this comment is fine as a discussion of the differences between different project watches. For anything else, there's PMs.


----------



## Rimmed762

Sometimes you can find these for sale, not often I guess, but sometimes. I wish you the best luck for hunt.

Sometimes watch.ru is worth checking too. Google translates quite well nowadays. I have made some findings there.


----------

